# Touring car, road course action at Hobby World JAx Fl.



## David Butts

Well guys and gals(are there any?)Its about time the road course at Hobby World gets its own Thread. After all its the only permanant outdoor asphalt track(hows that for narrowing it down?)in the north Fl area. Lets hear It anybody want to talk? :wave: Good, Bad , Positive,Negative any remarks or suggestions are ok as long as its legal in all fifty states and canada eh? The first time I have ever driven a road course race at hobby world and the first time I've set down a car for competition there since 1995 was this past friday. I have'nt had that much fun since I dont know when. Well actually I do but thats not to talk about here :devil: My intentions of racing with some of my old batteries and motors were for naught as soon as I set the car down for practice I was offered batteries and motors by no less than three different people. You gotta love this stuff! Thanks everyone! I think I've created a monster in meself


----------



## David Butts

*Yikes*

Yeah yeah yeah I know this should've been placed on the onroad section. I messed up and I've asked Hankster to move it. But now that you've seen it you know what to look for :wave: . Heh Heh Heh


----------



## number_0

you say it is a perminent track?
i will be in fl in about 10 days and will be in daytona i will be looking for a place to run any info or web page link would be great 

thanks


----------



## David Butts

Number-0 Yes Hobby worlds track is nearing its twentieth anniversary as a permanant track and over five years now with asphalt. Its not the smoothest place in the world but its a outdoor track none the less. It did host the 2000 roar on road nats too! Its at 7273 103rd st in jacksonville 904 772 9022. Look in the oval section for the hobby world street spec site and one of the guys Shawn Leary has a link on all of his postings. I have no idea of how to link on to it though. They race on friday nights(people start getting there around 5:00 and the races start around 8:00) both oval and touring cars. The track and the facility is being swept up in a new wave of enthusiasm at the moment and there are many things in the planning stages. Please stop on buy when your down here. We'll say HOWDY Y'ALL!


----------



## David Butts

Allrightey then!? Lets not everyone chime in at once :devil: Another great night of racing at the squirrell. I didnt make my goal of 25 laps but in my second qualifier I just missed it. Hows a 24 in 5:00.05 grab ya? I didnt really need to see that as after a couple of minor shunts I took it easy for a couple of laps to settle down because I didnt think I was on pace to make my goal on that run. Moral of the story? Never let up, drive like heck and take all chances  . Well after it was all over and the A main was history I still hadnt turned in a 25 lap run but two of the other four Dave's in the race had turned in really fast times. Dave P ran a quick 26'er and Dave Rook turned in an impressive 27 lap run with 8 other cars including me on the track. Dave K.? Up in smoke he goes :roll:


----------



## David Butts

Looking for anyone who's actually used the rear shock tower on the front of an tc3 and what were your findings.? I see almost all of the fast guys in europe doing it but I have'nt actually spoken to anybody who has. Any inputs? I'm going to try it myself after I get a few more sets of springs to play with. Suspension, Yo gotta love it!


----------



## number_0

hey thanks for the info


----------



## speedyfttc3

*new track surface @hobby world [email protected]#?*

hey all.... well just a lil inside iggy, hw racing is startring to get another look.we all know it needs new lighting,repaved,another announcer.......lol
why don't we just all vote to what goes on(instead of friday night racing, sat. or sun. afternoon)just an idea.. whos going to have a problem seeing there car in turn 3 then...but i did hear of a possibility of the track getting leveled and surfaced...all i can say is continue to support ur local hobby shops...one day we might not have aplace to run at all!........see ya friday night!


----------



## David Butts

*Yikes!*

Hey speedyfttc3 Your avatar looks like you too. The resemblence is uncanny. :jest:


----------



## David Butts

*Oh my!*

I just got home after stopping by Ye ole racing circuit. Apparently somebody(I know who and thanks guys)took the initiative and there is now a totally new road course. It looks fast and it is alot longer than the last track using more of the oval than just the lap counting section. I was waiting to change my setup but it looks like the wait is over. New track equals new setup heh heh heh.

Oh boy if I just had some of those killer 3300's now. Also the store now has the premounted "take off's" on the new dish wheels and a bunch of them at that. Touring car may not have the number of racers the oval draws(yet)but it's still big fun. 

There's a pretty strong friendly rivalry brewing too between all the Dave's. Could there be an all Dave main in the future? :tongue: I'm really looking forward to the future racing and just think in another month or two it'll start cooling off at night. You know I just thought of something. Hw is the only track that I know of that has three different tracks all inside of the ovals walls. Speedway,road course and bullring/small oval. Thats kida cool huh?


----------



## Fl Flash

David,
I didnt know about the layout change! I,ll have to swing by and check it out.I enjoy watching yall go both ways!


----------



## Fl Flash

Dang I MEANT turning right and left!!! that didnt come out quite right before :lol:


----------



## David Butts

*Oh my gosh you savage?*

Hey Lee that did kinda read wrong but I knew what you meant. My car has a few colors on it but it cant be misconstrued as a rainbow. :devil: Yes by all means go by and check it out. I can hardly wait till friday I just hope the weather holds. 

Its hard to make out the course at first because of the openings for the small oval and such but when the cars pass the starting line they no longer turn right back into the infield. Now they go around turns four and three onto the back stretch where theres a really sharp 180 right turn back into the infield almost at turn two. Now they travel right to left on what used to be the road course straight then into the now lefthand sweeper which used to be right and then into the dead area that used to be in the infield as a new chicane that carries you diagonally into the same righthand sweeper that tightens back up into a hard left to bring you back into a righthander out onto the drivers stand straight. Wow I did it. after a couple of cold ones my brain still works. 

There are a couple of areas that the car is carrying alot of speed where if the driver is not careful a dangerous meeting of pvc,carbon fiber and lexan takes place. Should be fun. I'm estimating a 23/24 lap run in five minutes compared to the 26/27 lappers by the faster guys on the old layout. But what do I know? The track is definately not as right turn biased as it was which is a good thing.


----------



## Chekmate

*Wassup guys*

wassup guys i dont usually get on these things much but im in for the info so everyone post it up and ill see all you guys soon


----------



## David Butts

*uh Mystery person?*



Chekmate said:


> wassup guys i dont usually get on these things much but im in for the info so everyone post it up and ill see all you guys soon


 like maybe tonight or friday? :tongue:


----------



## Fl Flash

Hey,
Swung by and saw the new track layout today, looks pretty good! I,m glad they left the short track alone hehe! Do you think its smooth enough to run a 12th scale on? mines been sitting around for awhile.see Ya tommorrow night!


Lee Helander


----------



## David Butts

*Oh my?*

Well the innaugural running of the new road couse was a success. I think everyone who ran the new layout liked it for its much more technical sections and its now much longer straight sections too. 

But the much dreaded and anticipated aforementoined meeting of composites and pvc with a little lexan throw in for good measure occured on several occasions and it was not a pretty site.

I for one put a glancing contact with one of the pipe conectors in the infield chicane and totally exploded the left front suspnsion on my tc3. The hit didnt even change the direction of the car and sounded like body contact. 

Well before the mains John Hart duct tape wrapped the offending sections of the track(A good Idea)and there were no more broken parts throughout the mains. Thanks John, I wish I had thought of that before the second round. 

The new layout also reduced the lapcount more than was expected as I previously thought that 23/24 laps would be run. But no. Stock only was able to run a fast 17 lapper and I believe superstock(19t mod) only turned 18 and some change but maybe 19. The future is bright, After I rebuild my front end that is.


----------



## Chekmate

well guys time to say it didnt run as smoothly as id have liked it to friday but im glad that the ones that were there did adhear to the things we said its just the beginning but i think with the help i got friday and possibly more well get to run the qualifiers like we talked about... anther thing guys everyone done really well about keeping there place picked up i wanna thank everyone for the support all i can say is keep it up smooth track is lookin up and up everyday.... Can n e one say 1/12th on asphalt at hobby world oh touche


----------



## David Butts

Uh huh. The new setup works good on the rug. Cant wait to try it friday night on the blacktop. see Y'all there if I'm back in town from Charlotte.


----------



## Chekmate

Ok guys heres the dillema i dont know who it is or whats bein said but as of today we ARE racing friday night no news yet on when the guys are comin to repave i will let everyone know on here if you have any questions gimme a call at the shop or post here i will usually check this once a night... and see ya for racin on friday night ROOK


----------



## David Butts

*Here we go again*

Darn it! Tracks been repaved but the weather hasnt been condusive to the work required to open it back up. Got my car ready to go but nowhere to take it. Dilema? Track's supposed to open on the 17th but the rug races on the 18th. Oh my its been years since I had to make a decision like this. Life in Jacksonville is good again.

We can run offroad, Onroad and big and small ovals weekly and we can run carpet both road and oval monthly. Guys and gals we got it good right now. I just hope that all the people that are going to be getting involved in all the racing that will be happening around here will be able to get along. I dont expect alot of love but atleast a little compatibility of personalities and persona's would go a long way towards everything being more enjoyable. Whatcha think about that?


----------



## David Butts

*huh?*

Did I actually say all that stuff in the post above. Well since the tracks been running quite a bit since then it should be no suprise that the records in all the classes that are regularly run there have been obliterated. Anyone within driving distance of Jacksonville fl. Should make an attempt at showing up on one the friday night or sunday afternoon races. $15 entry and nothing for your money(yet) but two qualifiers and a main race. It's a real good time. Roar membership is required.


----------



## bigdon18

hey dave ,, i got me a tc3 ,, what until phillip and boys here about it,,,, 

BIGDON


----------



## David Butts

*Yikes*

Hey Don your going to turn right? The tc3 is a fun car but it seems to be a little fragile at hw, for me anyway. Broke mine again tonight in the first qualifier on the same pipe. I hate pvc! Dave P, Bear, Dave Rook, Earl B, Brad Jessie and almost everyone else have their cars working really well. Bear has some of those new wheel nuts made out of nonfalloffonem (pronounced Non fall off on him)coming so he'll be hard to beat soon. Carpet will be fun and radio time is good no matter what you're driving. Just as in oval, there is a ton of traction for the tc's on the rug so run really hard foams cut real short. Dave P. set me up with some plaid fronts and purple rears. And yes hw has those in stock.


----------



## David Butts

*Info*

Hey Don I know you've talked about it before but what prompted the tc purchase and was it new or used? There is some talk of changing the layout at hw to an even more technical and less straightways layout to reduce some of the speed and tighten up the field. My ever dwindling parts supply would love that. I rebuilt the frontend lastnight so once again the tc3 is ready for some more breakage err  , Racing.


----------



## bigdon18

David,
i cant pin point the main reason i got a tc3 ,, i think its i need a change and a different type of challange. i still love my oval cars ,, just goin to play with something different and road course is one of them,, i also think me and dave pull talking alot has also influanced me into trying it ,, i bought a use tc3 for a good price, the only thing its got no tires or pins in the front axle,, the body i got with it dont even mount up but i took the dremel and open up dons body shop last night i remove the swiss cheese back window and took some custom works lexan and made another back window and shoe goo it back into the car body ,,, now i can put the hole to mount the body and fixed a crack on the front fender ,,, that was broken when the guy i bought it from broke the arm and said no more for him,, so one mans trash is another man treasure. i fixed the front back ,, clean the gear cases and bearings and zubie lube them put new spur on and a few other things,, boy does it bring back memories of the dirt days with all the transmission stuff and bolts and the four independent shocks,, i have kinda got a little excited about running it when i do get to , hope i can turn right as good as i do left. i tell you what dave pull has been a big help on me getting up to speed on the tc stuff,, spool i was like whats that,, i have been reading alot of tc stuff on here and another site,, man they are tons of things you can change and do to this cars and also the prices are little better on hop up and parts stuff from what i have seen so far,, i just want to improve my driving abilitys and this should he me do that and make alot more new friends to go along with the great ones i already have and a chance to have more fun in a different way.. its funny i have had a tc3 in the past and never ran it , i sold it off to get oval parts ,, now look what i doning..lol. i guess they is a time and reason for everything.. 

BIGDON


----------



## David Butts

*Me too*

Yep the main reason I bought mine when getting back into this mess was because of the four wheel independant suspension and the all wheel drive. They are a blast and the rubber tires last a little while on asphalt and the foamies wear ok on the carpet. You know you can make the axle pins out of .063 wire like you use for your wings. The diference will be the pins will fall out when ever you pull the drive hexes off. But hey a piece of wire at the local hobby shop is like 50 cents and you can make about a hundred pins outta one piece. You could start BigDons axle pin sales on the internet. :wave: Also there are some dirt oval late model bodies made just for these things if the road course stuff isnt up to your liking.


----------



## BryanW92

What are the motor, tire, and battery rules for Touring Class at the HW track?


----------



## davepull

motor rules any roar legal stock motor ask Rook before you buy it tires are rubber only and battery is any roar legal one.


----------



## David Butts

*Hmmm?*

Bryan, Dave should have clarified that it was a 6 cell battery pack and any roar legal 27 turn motor for stock class and any Chameleon two style 19 turn motor in the 19t class. Were You guys out at the track last friday night. Ifso I recognized Matt who is the rcst prez right. If i'm right it's good to have some more car club crossovers showing up. And if you know those guys you will also know Mitch Yorkovitch and he and I go way back.


----------



## BryanW92

I'm usually so busy trying to put my oval track car back together after a run that I can't watch the touring cars run. Didn't they only run one class last Friday? If so, was it Stock or 19t?


----------



## David Butts

*Eeks!*

Friday night it was 19t but there have been two classes in the past. Just some of the racers havent shown up since the holidays started. Now that they're all done maybe we can get to some real racing now. Which oval car was yours fri night?


----------



## BryanW92

My oval car is the red and yellow one with a 15 on the side.


----------



## New92

David Butts said:


> Bryan, Dave should have clarified that it was a 6 cell battery pack and any roar legal 27 turn motor for stock class and any Chameleon two style 19 turn motor in the 19t class. Were You guys out at the track last friday night. Ifso I recognized Matt who is the rcst prez right. If i'm right it's good to have some more car club crossovers showing up. And if you know those guys you will also know Mitch Yorkovitch and he and I go way back.



That was me with Matt Friday night. Chris Garland was there too...he used to race Oval with you guys in Arlington I think. I have been trying to talk Matt into getting a car for awhile and he finally got bit by the bug :tongue: 
I bought a TC3 a couple of weeks ago and he just ordered his yesterday so we will be out there soon. I was out this past Saturday for practice and am going out this weekend. We have an RCST meeting Friday night but will be at HW afterwards to watch you guys again. Yea Mitch is one that rekindled my interest in it awhile back. I always wanted a car when I would go watch at Arlington, then gradually forgot about them...then I bought a nitro TC last year then a XXX-NT earlier in the year. Now I am planning on sticking to electric TC and nitro off road for a long time....then again oval looks pretty fun too lol.

Matt, Chris, his brother Dave, and I will be out there soon with you all though. 

--Eugene Godwin


----------



## Shumacher 99

*new 92*

I had a long break from racing . But I am ready to go again . 12 stright years of racing on and off wares on you. Need a break now and then..lol


----------



## David Butts

*I know the feeling*



Shumacher 99 said:


> I had a long break from racing . But I am ready to go again . 12 stright years of racing on and off wares on you. Need a break now and then..lol


 Yep. I bought my first electric rc car in 1979. Raced slotcars from about the time I wore diapers too so I know all about the burnout syndrome. I'm enjoying myself more this time around because it's not my job anymore. Glad to have all you guys showing up at the track.


----------



## Shumacher 99

Me too. It is going to be alot of fun this go around. There are alot of new products to learn about. That was always fun for me . tring out new motors and tires stuff like that. Went to the track the other day knocked off a little rust on my driving skills. was getting in the the turns good but not getting out all that great. Had a small push that I haven't worked out of the car yet.(tuning is fun too) Hope to see ya up there. should be race ready in a week or two. Still waitng on my batteries and new charger. Tower Hobbies takes 4-ever!!


----------



## bigdon18

dave,, 
ant it funny ,, these cars come with swaybars now days,,, back when we ran dirt you made your own. 

BIGDON


----------



## David Butts

*Uh huh*



bigdon18 said:


> dave,,
> ant it funny ,, these cars come with swaybars now days,,, back when we ran dirt you made your own.
> 
> BIGDON


 I still do too. There are a couple of aftermarket bars available but wire is cheap and I aint afraid to bend it. I just bent up a couple of .078 ones for Dave P. and I.


----------



## David Butts

*Ooh la la*

Going to be a great day for racing at the old track today. Even if y'all arent ready to race you should try to stop by. Dont be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## Fl Flash

*Transponder Dimensions*

Hey Guys,
Anyone know what a amb transponder weighs and its dimensions,I am looking to make up a dummy for setup use. Wish I could make it out to HW today! have to go look at a house with the wife today  
Later! Lee


----------



## davepull

team associated sells them I have a extra that I can give yah.


----------



## bigdon18

hey guys how did the tc action go yesterday at the world..

BIGDON


----------



## David Butts

*Speedy*

Hey Don, almost all of the guys that showed up yesterday were fast. Track temps were way down so there were no records set. well maybe for broken parts but thats another story alltogether. I've now seen what an LRP speed contoller looks like when it's wrapped around a losi rear drive cvd. Ouch, that wasnt pretty.


----------



## bigdon18

ouch,, bet that was a bad one,, 
BIGDON


----------



## Shumacher 99

*ouch*

Yeah Earl was having all sorts a tech problems Sun. It sucked he was fast and was fun to watch.


----------



## xpss

earl = fast?i must have been sleeping.haha i dont know if it was the track so cold as it was our fingers.the first part of the main i had a 14.6 the last have i couldnt feel my hands no longer.bear


----------



## davepull

i think the whole problem was it was just could out . my car was fast in practice and ok in the first qual and a bag in the main Phil Owen had the temp gun track was like 74 deg when we started and 51 for the mains. 

cold track, cold tires, spool = spinning car.


----------



## xpss

u r gonna have to some of those tire warmers those fast guys earl,rook and brad are using.


----------



## Shumacher 99

No body had anything for you Bear...lol


----------



## xpss

thats cause i kept them out of my trailer so they couldnt loosen up my wheel nuts.haha bear


----------



## davepull

yah I need tire warmers


----------



## David Butts

*I think!*



davepull said:


> yah I need tire warmers


 Nope we just need a permanant indoor track thats open 6 days a week, And races about 3.


----------



## Shumacher 99

*re*

I'll vote YES! on the indoor track.


----------



## davepull

i'll work for free on the week nights


I was thinking about getting tire warmers but after looking at the calender it looks like this friday night will be my last outdoor race till 12th of march.


----------



## davepull

there is the perfect place for it on casset ave by san jaun it is a old rollerskating rink. I think it is closed down now.


----------



## New92

I vote for an indoor track!!

Actually doesnt the city still owe you guys from Arlington a track? When they closed that one down before the lease was up there was talk they were going to donate the land or something to set another one up. I am all for another off road track in the area but why cant they build an off road and an on road one?


----------



## jmeadows

If we all put our money together that we spend on lottery tickets, we could probably build one. :jest:


----------



## xpss

dave,tire warmers are really aren't needed.you have never needed them in the past.you will figure that car out again.i learn alot last night at the track.we'll see how it works friday. bear


----------



## New92

Bear...are you going to be at the track before Friday? Or possibly what time will you be there Friday? 

Rook told me to ask you for some insight on my motor (hood alignment) I dont want to take any of your time spent on your stuff, but if you have a few extra minutes would you mind looking at it?

--Eugene


----------



## xpss

i probally wont be there the rest of this week but i will be there about 5 on friday.dont worry about bothering me,my door is always on for any questions.i dont know everything but ill try my best. bear


----------



## davepull

yah bear leaver that door open so I can loosen those wheel nuts. May be I just can't drive a car with a spool in it. what was weird is my car was fine in practice and the first qual but then the sun went down and it got cold my car became the spinning tc3 ask brad we were going throw the turns and it would just spin out. didn't matter which way i was turning either. that car is evil I can't believe I am going to bring that wicked thing to the birds. My cars new name is WANDA because it wandas all over the place lol we will see friday night.


----------



## bigdon18

took my tc out for a test drive on the franklin road coarse( street in front of the house) :lol: ,,,,man the thing handled go even with the setup davep gave me for the carpet,, i had a ball doing some powersliding with it and all...... man i think i found something i will like ,,,it look so fun my wife even had to get a the wheel for a minute,, 

first thing i told her dont go in the dirt on the side of the road,,,,well,, that didnt work,, she started to get the feel of it alittle bit (doing good) and then it was balls to the wall ,,,,car over the curb in the dirt up into the yard  ,, what holly melting snowballs are you doing,, this isnt the fast and furious 3,, but she thoght it was with a big old smile on here face and about to pass out laughing.. all and all it was pretty cool,, now i got to go clean bearings,,,

hope to see all of yall next saturday at the carpet race,, david butts and i plan on drafting on the roadcoarse to keep up.. by the way how much stagger do you run in this cars  oh yeah david i found the wedge bolts they are on the a arms,,,just kidding.

BIGDON


----------



## davepull

lol man that is funny


----------



## David Butts

*Uh huh*

Hey Don I look forward to rubbing, uh racing you this saturday. My computer has been on the blink till just now(sunday night at 10:50)from last thursday and I've really missed reading all this stuff.


----------



## bigdon18

David,
my cpu missed uped with me the other,, keep locking and freezen up and you have to shut it down manually and keep doing it over and over,,,until i got mad,, and kick the the thing and she has been working fine ever since.

yeah i look forward to this weekend,, hope my bearings come in ,, the ones i got with the car are in bad shape,, 

BIGDON


----------



## David Butts

*I'm baaaacckkkk!*

Hey it was really good to put some faces with you river city sport truck guys saturday. Now if I can just remember who you all are. Did you guys get the push out of Val's(I think that was his name) car? See y'all at the track soon. If I dont break my car on the carpet saturday maybe I'll race with you guys in stock just to add one to the class.


----------



## New92

Saturday Val ended up going in and buying the TC3 lol.... the we went back out yesterday with Matt, Chris and me and Chris bought his TC3 lol.

Looks like a stock class is coming soon....most are wanting to this Sunday but it may have to be next Friday....it will be fun though


----------



## Shumacher 99

*re*

I was avoiding traffic and totalled the front of the shumacher(right in to the pipe)  . So I decided not to go through the hassel of ordering the old parts and just get a new ride. Couldn't bring myself to buy a Losi. So I ended up with the TC3 put it togather in a day and now just tring to set the droop and camber and all that crap . Hope to be ready for sun.
-Chris


----------



## R/C JUNKIE

I just bought a TC3 what is good set up for it


----------



## David Butts

*Uh oh*



R/C JUNKIE said:


> I just bought a TC3 what is good set up for it


 If you bought a new kit, the kit setup is actually pretty good for hobby world. It's a good baseline to get you started. if not then go to www.rc10.com and download one of the tc3 setup sheets from one of the asphalt races and go from there. Its very important to build everything to the measurements given. If you do the car will work well and track straight. Pay real close attention to the shocks when filling them and make sure that each pair front or rear are exactly the same side to side. Also the droop screws are very touchy and close is not good enough, They must be dead on.


----------



## davepull

here is my set up

use rear tower
4 deg castor
f-0 block
0 toe
5mm ride height
shocks and camber links
40 wt #2 pistion blue spring 6 mm droop
camber link up and in mount shock in middle hole and outer hole on arm
.055 bar 1 deg camber

rear
2+2 block
5.5 ride height 
.055 bar 
short wheel base
shocks
40wt #2 pistion silver spring 4 mm droop
camber links up and in mount shocks in middle hole and outer hole on arm

I ran cs 22 or 27's takeoffs a c2 motor with 98 spur 37 pin

used trinity death grip tire cleaner and rubber tire only traction put it on
after each race and let sit as per instuctions on bottle

protoform stratus 2.0 body


----------



## polachjm

*Jax HW*

Does anyone have a good setup for the Losi XXX-s for hobby world? Also at around what temperature outside should you switch from takeoff's 27's to 22's?

Jason


----------



## Shumacher 99

*Tires*

Well I can't help you with the Losi. But use 27's in the cold 22's in the heat. Exact Temp.??? If your in shorts use 22's If you have on a coat and want to go home because your hands are num use 27's :thumbsup:


----------



## Shumacher 99

*Dave Pull*

Thanks for the set up tips. I will try that.


----------



## Shumacher 99

*Dave Butts*

Come race some stock TC with us..It'll be fun. The more the marrier. We'll Let you know Fri. night if we'll make it Sun or next Fri. Will you be at the track fri. night doing left turns ONLY??


----------



## David Butts

*No siree,*



Shumacher 99 said:


> Well I can't help you with the Losi. But use 27's in the cold 22's in the heat. Exact Temp.??? If your in shorts use 22's If you have on a coat and want to go home because your hands are num use 27's :thumbsup:


 Actually you have that backwards. The tires are rated in firmness or shore rates and the lower the number the softer the tire. So you would want to use the 22's in the cold and the 27's in warm weather and the 30whatevers in the hot. Theres no rule that says you have run all four tires of the same shore rating either. If you are using up the front tires faster than the rears try a harder front tire but you may induce a push then. Hmm? More tuning options. Arent the tc's fun?


----------



## Shumacher 99

*Tires*

Oh yeah Crap!! Sorry that was backasswards..lol


----------



## David Butts

*Friday night?*



Shumacher 99 said:


> Come race some stock TC with us..It'll be fun. The more the marrier. We'll Let you know Fri. night if we'll make it Sun or next Fri. Will you be at the track fri. night doing left turns ONLY??


 I doubt that I'll race friday night. Oops make that I know I wont be racing friday night. I'm helping with the carpet races on friday night setup(if I get off work early enough) and saturdays program. Its looking like rain sunday so there probably wont be any racing at the big track then. You guys should come check out the carpet saturday. Indoors with heat and a/c, electric and plenty of chairs too. You gotta have roar to race anywhere in jax now so theres nothing stopping anyone from enjoying multiple racing types. Oh yeah there is the tire differences from asphalt to carpet but everyone could use some more tires right?


----------



## Shumacher 99

I can't get the the #'s right on the tires I'm using at HW. Lets not throw more tires in the mix. I still can't belive I put the #'s on backwards ..lol. Yeah we will come check out the carpet though.


----------



## polachjm

*Hobby world*

Hey guys thanks for the tire input. Now I just have to find out what Bear or Rook is running.

Jason


----------



## Shumacher 99

*Bear and Rook*

Faster than most


----------



## polachjm

*Hobby World*

Does anyone know what the weather is supposed to be like on Sunday? I hope it warm.


----------



## R/C JUNKIE

When and where do you race on the carpet?


----------



## David Butts

*firstcoastcarpetracing*



R/C JUNKIE said:


> When and where do you race on the carpet?


 Its at the churches of argyle on argyle forrest blvd accross from the ball fields. They're using the auditorium thats in the rear of the church. Racing starts at noon this saturday and racers start getting there around 08:00 a.m. Come check it out. They have their own thread in the oval tracks section on here.


----------



## David Butts

*it sux*



polachjm said:


> Does anyone know what the weather is supposed to be like on Sunday? I hope it warm.


 Its supposed to be in the 70's sunday but with thunder showers and heavy winds. Yuck.


----------



## xpss

I Always Run 27's Or 22's Depending On The Outside Temp.cold Night 22's,sunday Race 27's.hope That Helps.dont Waste Your Money On Any Other Rubber Tires.those Are The Best By Far. Bear


----------



## jmeadows

R/C JUNKIE said:


> When and where do you race on the carpet?


www.fccarpetracing.com


----------



## David Butts

*Oh my!*

Looks like it's going to be a beautiful day for racing at the big track today. Who's gonna be there and who if anyone will be able to beat Bear?


----------



## polachjm

*Hobby world*

I will be there. However I wont be racing against bear. TC stock for me.......

Jason


----------



## New92

Ok, I am hooked lol. Even though I was slow and broke in the Main I had a blast. Cannot wait for the next one. Doubt (but maybe) it will be this Friday but the next friday and Sunday for sure.
I learned alot and met alot of people that really help out. I actually could see myself getting better on lap to lap.

Eugene


----------



## David Butts

*Way to go guys*

It looks as if most of you guys had a good time today. I did just watching y'all. turn marshalling is rough on an older out of shape guy like me but it was still fun. I think that David's car still knows the line from when Earl drove it. :devil:


----------



## BryanW92

Welcome to the addiction! I just got my new Mazda 6 body painted and mounted on my TC3. Can't wait to get it on the track tomorrow for some practice. I hope I don't scratch it up too bad on the pipes! LOL


----------



## polachjm

*Hobby World*

Hey Eugene you did great for you first race. Hell you did better than me. Today was a blast and the weather couldnt have been any better. I will hopefully see a couple of you out there during the week for practice. 

Jason


----------



## Shumacher 99

*Race*

I had a blast! Got in to someone or they got in to me on the first Qual. broke a rear a-arm. Other than that I had a great time. Me and C. Mason had a real good race for 2nd behind Brad. I came in second with my brushless motor..lol. Got home pulled the brushes out and they were toast.Car felt real flat half way through the main.,guess that's why.  I ran half 17's/18's in the 2nd Qual. Only one 17.6 in the main. All and all it's nice to be back. :dude:


----------



## yr4guy

*re*

yeah... today was a blast! most of the day was trial and error but i had a great time. and i agree with you (david b) earls old car still knows the line he had it sit up perfect. i guess we have some what of the same driving style i havent had to make any changes to the setup :thumbsup:


----------



## Shumacher 99

*yr4guy*

Well you made a bad gear change . right before the main . oops :freak:


----------



## polachjm

*Hobby world*

Hey what setup are you running on earls old car? I just got another xxx-s this time its the graphite plus kit. I could use some setup help. This sunday was fun But I am still struggling with gearing.....

Jason


----------



## davepull

attention to all xxx-s owners your cars are slow lol just kidding the the march 2004 issue of R/C CAR has a excellent artical about the xxx-s by losi's todd hodge. I think that you can buy it at Books a million.


----------



## Shumacher 99

*xxx-s*

hehehe...SLOW!


----------



## polachjm

*Hobby world*

That setup is for the xxx-s on carpet. Not for hobby world. 

Jason


----------



## davepull

yes very good but it tells you alot about the theroy behind it.


----------



## bigdon18

can some one tell me when yall are racing on a sunday again?

BIGDON


----------



## bigdon18

also i bought some used take off tires the guy said they where 27s is their any way of telling the difference in 22s,and 27s ,, like a marking or something ,, 
thanks 
BIGDON


----------



## New92

I dont think so Don, but then again I dont know for sure. I will look tonight. I gave Chris my set of 27s after he broke one of his rims on his 22s. So I have 3 spare 22s now lol. I need to change a hinge pin tonight and then I am set. 

I have to call Futaba today too to see about sending my ESC back. Started glitching like crazy and we thought it might be the motor after changing everything else around. When we put the new motor in we could not get the ESC to reset, so I borrowed an OLD novak from Dave G and everything works fine. I am probably just going to buy the GT7 and use the Futaba as a back up when I get it back.

As far as Sunday's go next weekend would be the normal Sunday but no idea since I am assuming most people will be in Orlando. :shrug

I can't wait though. I had a ton of fun this past Sunday.


----------



## Shumacher 99

*re:Tires*

Don, On the outer side wall it may say 22 or 27


----------



## polachjm

*Hobby world*

Does anyone know if there racing tomorrow? (friday night) Also is anyone going to be out there running tomorrow afternoon?

Jason


----------



## rcgen

From reading the other threads, it looks they are racing Friday. Check out the oval side


----------



## rcgen

*Set up*

Does anyone have a set up for the xxx-s for hw. I finally finished putting mine together after getting it back in november. I figure will need the basic setup for the track and I'll go from there. I'll try to put some track time before racing. Don't think I'll go cold turkey with this one like I did in oval LOL.

Eugene


----------



## David Butts

*Lookout!*



rcgen said:


> Does anyone have a set up for the xxx-s for hw. I finally finished putting mine together after getting it back in november. I figure will need the basic setup for the track and I'll go from there. I'll try to put some track time before racing. Don't think I'll go cold turkey with this one like I did in oval LOL.
> 
> Eugene


 Hey Eugene you did pretty well cold turkey last sunday. Does the losi instuctions come with a basic setup as does the TC3? If not uh oh? There are alot of adjustments on all of the touring cars and getting it right is sometimes hard to do. I built my tc3 originally to the "T" according to the kit supplied setup going as far as actually using a dial caliper to get all the measurements as they were listed. It was the best driving car I'd ever assembled right out of the box. It's taken me almost 5 months to slow it down to where it is now.


----------



## rcgen

It did come with the basic setup plus the optional (many) setups. I built it according to the instructions, but not sure of options. So I wanted to know want the other guys were doing. I did try is out on the drive way and then the street. It was sweet, now I know the reason for a smooth race surface.
Looks like there will be practice nights at hw learning about the car.


----------



## polachjm

*Hobby world*

I am still trying to work out my Hobby World XXX-S setup also. This is what I have got now. Blue springs up front with the the shocks mounted 3rd hole from center out. Green springs in the rear. With the shocks mounted in 2nd hole out from center. I am also using low roll center block in the front and rear. Now as for anything else. I dont know. I hope this helps.

Jason


----------



## xpss

hey guys anyone is more than welcome to stop by my trailer anytime im at the track and ill give you my car to look over.it's a close to good setup.we will be racing this friday night so everyone come on out.any thing i can help you guys with just let me know and ill do my best


----------



## xpss

ps xpss = bear


----------



## New92

If last night is any indication I heard I wanna come watch TV in your trailer.
lol
=P

-Eugene


----------



## New92

Actually, my car was set up pretty good last night. Rear was a little loose but I think that was mainly due to the temp/dirt on the track.
Think I have fixed the push and on the right track with the gearing. Now just to put more time in. Will be up there tonight to study =) and probably a good bit of the day tomorrow practicing.



edit: I have a TC3 though....


----------



## xpss

yea my tv has good comericals lol now ya know why im always smileing haha i can probally help with the tc3 as well.let me know bear


----------



## Shumacher 99

*bear*

Thanks for the heads up on the help Bear.


----------



## David Butts

*Wow!*

Hey there was quite the turnout at the big track last night. Some faces from the carpet scene were there and a couple of those guys ran three classes each. Yikes! Stock touring was also ran and looks like it may be growing due to the faster guys moving on to 19t. Good to see everyone out again.


----------



## polachjm

*Hobby world*

Are they racing on sunday or is it just practice? If its just a practice day who is going out? 

Jason


----------



## New92

I just got back from up there Jason. I MAY go out tomorrow but dont know for sure yet. I might just be lazy and get some things done around the house lol. They are racing next Sunday I believe and I will be there....I might make it Friday night too.


----------



## Shumacher 99

*racing on sun.*

A lot of people are going to Orlando I think. So I hope they still run on Fri. and Sun. Anyone hears different let us know. The turn out might not be that great though??


----------



## Shumacher 99

*Cut Comm*

I need to get the Comm cut on one of my motors anyone going to be there Fri. night that can do this for me??


----------



## polachjm

*Hobby world*

Yes I too need a few of my motors comms cut. Maybe I should just get a lathe??? Anyone got one laying around....

Jason


----------



## davepull

see Jermery from hurrican motorsports he does it all. plus his daughter sells soda


----------



## New92

and I work with his wife =) =)


----------



## Shumacher 99

*re*

Eugene,
Is that the guy you have been telling me about??


----------



## New92

yea thats him


----------



## polachjm

*Hw*

How many tooth pulleys are you running on the front and rear? Like a 41 up front and the 42 in the rear?......... I dont quite understand underdrive and overdrive. What if you just ran 2 42's

Jason


----------



## xpss

i run 2 42's,no underdrive or overdrive on asphalt it make the car bad to drive. bear


----------



## Shumacher 99

Anyone know the track record for the stock touring.And does the track record change everytime we change the track. Oh by the way I am all for changing the road course. If who ever is in charge of changing the road course is on this forum IT'S DUE. I will gladly help ( Volenteer ) With labor..


----------



## polachjm

*Hobby world*

Has anyone heard how some of the locals are doing at the birds???

Jason


----------



## jmeadows

Here are the final results from the on-road club race!



2004 Snowbirds - ONROAD club race 02-05-2004

----- Touring Stock -----

qual name id lap/time...
1 Bobby Flack 155 | >25/5:03.45 | 24/5:10.92 
2 Raymond Darroch 102 | 24/5:02.34 | >25/5:03.89 
3 Rob Love 118 | 24/5:07.80 | >25/5:05.05 
4 Brad Johnson 169 | 24/5:03.02 | >25/5:07.42 
5 Jeff Cuffs 17 | 25/5:11.46 | >25/5:08.50 
6 Mike Haynes 43 | 24/5:06.19 | >25/5:10.16 
7 Alexander Lopez 168 | 25/5:12.30 | >25/5:10.32 
8 Kevin Mitchell 8 | >24/5:01.45 | 22/5:06.75 
9 Jason Mayer 14 | 24/5:09.36 | >24/5:01.54 
10 Keith Koway 140 | 24/5:09.43 | >24/5:03.32 
* 11 Dave Puliafico 127 | 23/5:05.67 | >24/5:03.60 * 
12 Steven McNichols 92 | 23/5:01.78 | >24/5:03.61 
13 Sean Maybell 167 | 23/5:13.64 | >24/5:04.11 
14 Michael Toth 24 | >24/5:07.71 | 23/5:09.54 
15 Brian Prendergast 10 | 23/5:05.35 | >24/5:07.76 
16 Bryon Shumate 49 | >24/5:11.89 | --- DNS --- 
17 Angelo D'Alessandro 5 | >23/5:01.00 | 8/1:40.30 
18 Felix Law 44 | 23/5:03.06 | >23/5:01.51 
19 Shane Archer 78 | 23/5:10.98 | >23/5:03.29 
20 Jarrod Langlois 124 | 22/5:09.45 | >23/5:03.35 
21 Bill Sydor 100 | 22/5:04.14 | >23/5:10.16 
22 Andy Martinez 51 | 8/1:52.09 | >22/4:58.94 
23 William Arruda 48 | 21/5:00.23 | >22/5:00.66 
24 Jay Simpson 74 | 22/5:05.03 | >22/5:02.52 
25 Mark Matuszek 165 | 22/5:07.42 | >22/5:04.62 
*26 Bear Yarbrough 91 | >22/5:04.87 | 22/5:07.95 * 
27 Jiam Sarquis 15 | 22/5:11.19 | >22/5:06.25 
28 Ray Huang 4 | >22/5:06.28 | 3/0:45.13 
29 Dave Duncan 89 | 21/5:12.27 | >22/5:06.87 
30 Randy Ellis 164 | >22/5:08.46 | 21/5:04.13 
31 Justin Yoskovitz 132 | 21/5:07.01 | >22/5:08.47 
32 Allen Hall 112 | 21/5:07.47 | >22/5:09.89 
33 Patrick Perkins 105 | >22/5:11.22 | 19/5:03.18 
34 Timothy Maxey 90 | 7/1:40.22 | >22/5:12.83 
35 Eddie Goodridge 166 | 20/5:01.23 | >22/5:16.37 
36 Steven Pessel 88 | >21/5:00.78 | 21/5:06.80 
*37 Dave Rook 16 | 21/5:11.54 | >21/5:05.50 * 
38 Tom Lau 70 | 19/5:01.28 | >21/5:06.41 
39 Jeff Flassig 154 | 5/2:30.51 | >21/5:08.48 
40 Shane Williams 19 | 15/3:30.50 | >21/5:08.67 
41 Jeremy Harris 18 | >21/5:11.60 | 20/5:07.10 
42 Mark Burt 41 | >21/5:12.07 | 20/5:04.33 
43 Andrew Ellis 98 | 4/0:50.36 | >20/4:41.52 
44 Scott O'Brian 126 | >20/5:04.24 | --- DNS --- 
45 Grant Gifford 13 | 8/2:41.84 | >20/5:04.32 
*46 Brad Jessee 117 | 19/5:04.22 | >20/5:04.57 * 
47 Michael Martin 182 | 19/5:13.04 | >20/5:06.11 
48 Jeff Horton 25 | >19/5:09.23 | 18/5:01.76 
49 Hank Jarman 129 | 17/5:06.16 | >19/5:10.63 
50 Ariel Vittini 93 | >19/5:11.91 | 13/4:06.41 
51 Tony Cheatham 69 | 5/1:42.55 | >18/5:01.23 
52 Ron Mathias 122 | 12/3:28.84 | >18/5:04.80 
53 Toni Munno 130 | 17/5:05.71 | >18/5:05.01 
54 Anton Bousquet 108 | >18/5:10.51 | 17/5:01.21 
55 Brian Vega 96 | --- DNS --- | >18/5:14.32 
56 Dave Lenz 40 | 17/5:05.51 | >17/5:03.20 
57 Kyle Eden 141 | 2/0:46.56 | >17/5:07.82 
58 A.J. Hall 113 | 3/0:54.50 | >17/5:11.80 
59 Ronald Zelenka 79 | 15/5:11.24 | >16/5:10.46 
60 Jeff Phares 68 | 14/5:22.20 | >16/5:14.00 
61 Tony Fucillo 67 | 8/5:04.53 | >15/5:04.99 
62 Michael Abraira 184 | 12/2:45.36 | >14/5:07.86 
63 Jimmy Wilson 21 | 1/0:23.00 | >14/5:11.78 
64 David Peters 134 | 9/2:31.16 | >13/5:08.29 
65 Joni Newhall 136 | 12/5:11.07 | >13/5:21.65 
66 Larry Marshall 87 | 2/3:41.26 | >12/5:06.91 
67 John Anderson 114 | 5/1:54.62 | >8/5:15.26 
68 Joey Chobot 111 | >5/1:24.13 | --- DNS --- 
69 Russel Hamilton 99 | >3/4:38.69 | 2/1:29.08 
70 Bill Radigan 63 | --- DNS --- | --- DNS --- 
'>' indicates the best round.

From rctech.net


----------



## New92

WOOOOT


Grats guys!!!

-Eugene


----------



## polachjm

Is anyone going up to Hobby world friday night to practice or is there a race? 

Jason


----------



## polachjm

Also where did you find those times? I couldnt find them on RCTECH.NET Also good luck guys down at the birds!!

Jason


----------



## Shumacher 99

*fri*

looks like rain fri. ..hope to be racing on sun.


----------



## polachjm

Weather channel says 20 percent tomorrow no rain till tuesday.

Jason


----------



## jmeadows

polachjm said:


> Also where did you find those times? I couldnt find them on RCTECH.NET Also good luck guys down at the birds!!
> 
> Jason


http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32518


----------



## New92

polachjm said:


> Weather channel says 20 percent tomorrow no rain till tuesday.
> 
> Jason



I am torn lol. I really want to race as much as possible, but it was handling like crap last night. I will probably take the car up there tonight and if we have enough for stock I will do it and if not I will just race Sunday. I am not expecting much at all but you can never turn down track time =)
-Eugene


----------



## polachjm

Is there going to be a race today. Due to the Birds being held down in Orlando? I will be there at noon or even ealier. Its going to be an early day at work today. 

Jason


----------



## New92

Rob didnt know for sure last night he said it basically depends on how many show up, and if John comes down. I will probably just take my stuff with me and then see when I get there. If the wife doesnt have plans for me that is, since I told her last night that it was probably going to be rained out tonight.


----------



## polachjm

*hw*

I just got home from the track. Man my new car was awesome today. The track was real slick though.......I am just curious as to what gears people are running on a xxx-s with a stock motor. I am running a 32 pinion and a 128 spur.

Jason


----------



## jmeadows

You proabably won't get an answer on the gearing until Rook, Brad, and Bear get back from the 'birds.


----------



## Shumacher 99

*jason*

What is your internal ratio?


----------



## xpss

standard pulleys,i run 48 pitch 90/26.rook run a 128/34 i believe.hope this helps.hope to see everybody friday night.......bear


----------



## Shumacher 99

*re*

I'll be there Fri. night to race some stock touring... Although from what here last time they ran stock Brad was the only one still running after like 5 laps. (crash derby)I may need to get a 19 turn.  
P.S. 
What's Brad doing dropin down to whoop up on some newbies for anyway??  :thumbsup:


----------



## jmeadows

I'm planning on racing touring stock Friday. I haven't raced a touring car in about 6 months. So I'm like a newbie.


----------



## Shumacher 99

*stock touring*

Cool!! I hope lots of people come out and race Fri. It's been 2 weeks since I have been able to race . I am really really ready to have some fun at the track :thumbsup:


----------



## David Butts

*Hmm?*

I've been running so much oval lately I'm geting dizzy. maybe I'll run stock touring too. Hey if Brad can, I can too right? Brad's my hero :tongue:


----------



## Shumacher 99

*re*

Mine too....


----------



## davepull

mine too


----------



## davepull

I think when i come back in april i'll run stock. I think that the competion was alot closer with stock motors. plus c2's suck


----------



## New92

well crap, lol.

Oh well, I have more fun following than leading anyway  

-Eugene


----------



## Shumacher 99

*stock*

I think racing stock unstead of 19 turn is the way to go. Fun factor...


----------



## davepull

exactly the current layout with as 19t isn't fun. I think a layout change would help alot.


----------



## New92

I vote for that and told Rob I would be there to help out whenever they needed people to move it...I really dont like the layout..I break too much lol.


----------



## davepull

1st thing you did wrong was tell Rob. lol I think that me Bear and Rook are going to get together and reset the oval then set a cool road course with some turns in it. when it happens all the help we can get is appreciated.


----------



## polachjm

*Hw*

I am in for helping change the layout. Just let me know. I also agree that a stock class would allow for closer races.

Jason


----------



## Shumacher 99

I will help just say when... Right now?, Today?, Yesterday?...lol


----------



## rcgen

Count me in too

Eugene


----------



## New92

what you guys think for tonight?

-Eugene


----------



## jmeadows

not looking good. We'll have to see what happens. Weather.com shows a pretty big batch of showers heading our way from the west.


----------



## David Butts

*Aqua treads?*

What none of you guys have rain tires? Tsk tsk tsk. Oh yeah, Neither do I. Did you guys know that we americans are the only country as a whole thats stops r/c racing when the weather turns bad? In all other countries the weather is just considered a track condition. Seach for some of the european racing sites and you'll see races in the rain. And we thought we had it bad with bumps in turn three, How'd you like to avoid the puddles in the infield? Oh yeah, One more thing.We need an indoor track bad!


----------



## New92

> We need an indoor track bad!



agree wholeheartedly!!!!!


----------



## bigdon18

i second that,,,,,,man i miss fccr  ,,,, but they is always hope  

hey guys at hobby world ,,, is it stock or nineteen turn yall run in touring, and what gear area i need to be in,,, also i got some c27 takeoffs ,, will they be ok if its not too cold again. 

hope they run sunday the 22nd ,,, a few guys up here in ga, like to come and run,,, mostly oval guys but i like to run my tc3. 

BIGDON


----------



## BryanW92

If this rain keeps up, I'll have to waterproof my electronics and give it a try. I was at the Rolex 24 (for the first 12 hours) and watched some good racing in the rain this year.

Anyone got any tips for waterproofing the car's electronics? Do you need to waterproof the motor too or can you just get by with making it spray-resistant?

The water and grit would probable cause huge problems with the steering rack on a TC3.


----------



## polachjm

You can put the speed control and reciever and servo in a balloon. We used to do this up north in off road racing. Its an oldie but a goodie.

Jason


----------



## Shumacher 99

nice weather today...Daytona is today too mmm?? Going to be a little windy but around 70 and sunny. Will try to get to HW with some friends after the race. Get in some laps and get my race fix for the month..(stupid rain) . Any one else thinking of going to HW for a lttle practice??


----------



## polachjm

I plan on going to HW today!! I need my fix.

Jason


----------



## David Butts

*Okey dokey*



bigdon18 said:


> hey guys at hobby world ,,, is it stock or nineteen turn yall run in touring, and what gear area i need to be in,,, also i got some c27 takeoffs ,, will they be ok if its not too cold again.
> 
> 
> Don both 19t and stock classes have run the last couple of racedays/nights. The cs27's will be fine and with a stock motor about a 7.00 gear is a good starting point. The TC3 has a 2.5 tranny ratio so dont forget to figure that in.


----------



## rcgen

I'm planning to be out there too w/stock if the weather holds up. I picked up a set of 22's last week...guess I'll have get more tires bummer...


----------



## polachjm

Went to the track today. It was a lot of fun. No touring guys until almost 5pm. Track was really loose. There was pollen all over the place. Finally got the car geared right. It was fast. To bad I have to get underway for 33 days on tuesday.

Jason


----------



## rcgen

Great weather today. Finally got a chance to put some track time on this losi. The car handled smooth but the rear end was getting away from me. Not sure if it was the car or the pollen on the track. Now to figure how to get some track time in between now and Friday.

Eugene


----------



## New92

Track was real slick by the time we got there.

Oh yeah, I think I am going to buy some stock in Associated...heck the dividends can pay for the suspension arms then 

lol

-Eugene


----------



## Shumacher 99

Eugene has changed A-arms on that tc3 so many times he could do it blind folded..lol.


----------



## bigdon18

thanks butts, 
for the info,, i think i might take another swing at running touring again sunday 22nd race ,, maybe i want tear up the pipes too bad :lol: 

BIGDON


----------



## bigdon18

eugene ,
any chance you can make it sundays race

BIGDON


----------



## New92

Yea, I should/will be there.


----------



## rcgen

bigdon18 said:


> eugene ,
> any chance you can make it sundays race
> 
> BIGDON


I won't be able to make it...it's my reserve weekend duty...it looks like the other Eugene will

Eugene B


----------



## New92

whoops hehe my bad

-Eugene G


----------



## New92

Ok, I have a question. I am starting to figure things out more on teh set up end of things, but some I am still in the dark on. I am going to basically rebuild most of my car this week and am looking at gearing right now. 

What exactly is roll out used for and what numbers should I be looking for at HW with a TC3?

I have the stock 72 spur...(thinking about swapping to a 100 soon). and have been running either a 26 or 25 pinion. I am currently using an Epic Binary but am putting a Monster back in this week.

I am stilll needing alot of practice but I figure I need to make sure the car is setup as well as possible so that the practice means something.

Thanks for any info and I am sure I will be asking more later today....(reading info on sites between teaching classes and during planning periods lol)

-Eugene


----------



## xpss

eugene i think you are on the money with that gear ratio.i think that what everyone else is running.bear in mind a car that has more corner speed can carry a taller gear ratio and go faster down the straightaway.hope this helps........bear


----------



## Shumacher 99

I am running a 6.6 over all (96/36 2.5 internal). It's a little tall I am going to go to a 35 pinion which will put me at a 6.8. On a TC3 . I think for what I'm running that is a good gear for me. The track is fast and not alot of turns (which sucks) so you can run a pretty good gear- 2 cents


----------



## davepull

when I ran stock I ran a 98 /38 and that was a perfect balance between the straightaway and the infield. 

so shumacher go up a tooth and try it.


----------



## bigdon18

who alls planning on running touring sunday? kinda like to get a ideal on how many are goining to be running. 

BIGDON


----------



## New92

I am running Friday and Sunday.

stock.

-Eugene


----------



## jmeadows

I'll be running Touring Stock, Sunday.


----------



## Shumacher 99

both for me


----------



## Poppa Ray

*Freakin' Rain*

I swear if it rains on friday I'm goin' postal on the weathermen in J-ville. I know it's not technicaly their fault, but in leiu of punishing the responsible (and unavailable) parties I choose to shoot the messenger. I have to trade Fridays nights with the old ball and chain, er loving wife, and Ive been rained out for a month!!!  Let's see, the Q2 is waterproof, so a ballon on the receiver, a silcone greased o ring on the servo's output shaft and some treaded hpi tires collecting dust on the shelf and I'm racing Friday. If I gotta spend another race night buying nuts and bolts so i can have an excuse to fiddle with my car I'm, well I'm just gonna SNAP!!!!! :freak:


----------



## davepull

i'll be out on friday and sunday just to say hi. i also have some black and white monster cells gp 3300's for sale 20 bucks a pack. these are my race packs. and 1 used 4 times at the snowbirds smc pack for 50.00 bucks


----------



## New92

Schumacer says he will take a 3300 pack for 20.00


----------



## rcgen

Just Friday for me...stock


----------



## Shumacher 99

yeah i'll take a pack for 20


----------



## David Butts

*hmmm?*



Shumacher 99 said:


> yeah i'll take a pack for 20


I'm not sure but I believe Dave has four cell packs for sale, not six. Correct Dave?


----------



## David Butts

*Yikes!*

The weather for friday night is looking really good. Maybe the old TC3 will come out of it's hiding place for a little competition. Stock that is  It worked pretty good at Robert Livingston International raceway(my street) tueday night without changing anything but the tires since I ran it on the rug last time. My supply of spare arms and hinge pins is down to nada now though so maybe it's not a good idea to race when the shop is closed. :roll:


----------



## Shumacher 99

If they are 4 cell then I don't want them ...Need six cells. Stock up on a-arms and hinge pins If you have a tc3 ..lol


----------



## New92

Yeah really


----------



## davepull

they are 6 cells.


----------



## davepull

the new saying for the next touring car from associated is " the new tc4 don't hit nothin, I mean nothin" lol see yah tonight


----------



## rcgen

Who all is running tonite...trying to decide to run tc or oval or maybe both.

Eugene


----------



## New92

Me and Chris (Schumacer, even though he drives a TC3 now lol) are running stock TC tonight and Sunday.

-Eugene


----------



## rcgen

I went to track yesterday to get some practice in but picked up the wrong radio so no track time...I am off today so I'll try to get some track time and decide I see if i'll run tc...don't really want to get in way.

Eugene


----------



## New92

lol, trust me you wont be in my way, lol. I will be playing catch up all night I am sure if I can keep it in one piece that is....

-Eugene


----------



## David Butts

*Oh boy!*

Good showing at the track lastnight guys. How about that "A main Eugene"? Too bad your ballcup didnt want to play. And Eugene B. good run for you too. Actually after the carnage in the first round of qualifying everyone did pretty good comparitively speaking. I'll be leaving you guys alone tomorrow to race oval. Hmm? Go fast turn left, hit pvc. How fun is that?


----------



## New92

Thanks David !

And Dave P. THANKS FOR THE SETUP TIPS the car was glued after I loosened the rear diff up! I had a blast! I really wish I could have finished but it was fun nonetheless....can't wait for tomorrow.
I think an oval car is in the works for this summer for me too...you guys look like you are having too much fun for me to miss out and more racing is always a good thing


----------



## New92

Oh and about being rusty David? I only hope I can be that smooth on a good day as one of your bad days lol.


----------



## Shumacher 99

Thanks Bear for the Epic. I have had lots of problems with the monster that I have been running. last night was the last straw . Made the A-main and half way through I have a brush stick on me . The car had no power and then wouldn't move at all.Got back to the pits pushed in the brushes and it came back to life. (I need a hood alignment).So even though you didn't like the Epic it will do for me this Sun. I was going to buy a Epic after the brush incident anyways so thanks alot.
-Chris G.


----------



## David Butts

*dust bowl?*

Chris, That hung/stuck brush was probably caused more from the dirt and dust on the track lastnight. I pulled and cleaned my motor after every run including practice. Hopefully the track will get a much more thorough cleaning tomorrow.


----------



## Shumacher 99

Yeah I clean mine every other run. But this motor has been a pain from day one . It won't be in another main again that's for sure lol.


----------



## Poppa Ray

*Clean Line*

Well Dave I may not have finished the a-main but I got through half of it w/ you so I guess we did get Butts and Doody in the same race. If I ever get fast enough to catch you will that mean you have Doody on your butt? :jest: And if I get to be the fastest, lol, I guess everyone will have Doody on their Butts!  That certainly can't be any worse than Bear landing in (on) Doody during the 2nd qual. :lol: Hah, I kill me.


----------



## Shumacher 99

Changed Avatars..lol this Bling guy is a trip!!!lol


----------



## Shumacher 99

Didn't survive another main. 7 laps in and broke an a-arm.Oh well. My quest for 19 laps is over. the track will change tues. for the better.But I will always want to run one more lap than I actually can.lol


----------



## David Butts

*It's about time*

Well Chris, I feel for ya buddy. I've broken my tc3 in that same place on the track about five times now. Allthough the current track design is only abou 6 months old it should have been changed about, Well, 6 months ago.  We'll see if the planned change happens. I for one would just like to see the garbage picked up and the cans emptied. I'm not doing that.  See Y'all at the track again soon.


----------



## rcgen

Who is designing the new course?


----------



## New92

Bear had a couple of proposed drawings today. Looked real nice. We will be out there Tuesday making the change. Going to be alot more fun.

-Eugene


----------



## Poppa Ray

*Suggestion*

I personally would tlike to see more chicanes. :lol: Preferably at the end of a straight. Oh, and maybe some double apex decreasing radius corners. What I really like is that I finally made 19 laps and now they're going to change everything. C'mon it took me six months to learn this course!!! JK change is good.


----------



## Shumacher 99

don't rub in the 19 laps Ray.. I shoulda, woulda,coulda, today


----------



## New92

all of you shutup


*muttering* stupid turnbuckles

:lol:


----------



## rcgen

Any of you guys driving a losi have an extra front shock shaft or where I can get one right away. 103rd HW don't have any go figure...bummer have to check w/op on monday


----------



## bjessee

HEY I found it!!!!!

HERES BBBBBBJJJJJJEEESSSSEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## xpss

hey guys theres a 80percent chance of rain tomorrow,so we'll have to move redoing the track till later in the week.maybe thursday?let me know.


----------



## New92

yea, i saw that on the news this morning Bear. I was wondering if you were still going to try for it or not.

-Eugene


----------



## xpss

nah i dont wanna play in the rain.maybe wednesday or thursday.


----------



## David Butts

*Oh nooooo!*

Everyone welcome Bbbbrrraaaaad Jesseeeee(pronounced Jess'ay)to the turn left and right site. :wave: Hi Brad


----------



## Shumacher 99

Bear just lets us know when .I am pretty free this week so whenever. Hopefully before Fri. night
-Chris


----------



## Shumacher 99

Congrats Brad on finding it..lol.Did you figure out why your Losi had a mind of it's own on Sun.?


----------



## New92

Was it hidden? Or did he just suddenly realize he had nothing better to do along with the rest of us? "lol"

-Eugene


----------



## davepull

Shumacher 99 said:


> Congrats Brad on finding it..lol.Did you figure out why your Losi had a mind of it's own on Sun.?


it's probably the big rip in the antenna wire


----------



## Poppa Ray

*Forrest*

Jess'ay, that sound a bit Gumpish! "Next thing I knew, I was Runnin' a Los'ay. I liked it so much I got rid of that $1,000.00 TC3'ay!!" :lol:


----------



## bigdon18

BEAR,,
you got a pm.

BIGDON


----------



## New92

Where is the next closest track here? I know of Daytona (but I also heard that its not a very good crowd to expect to race with on Friday nights for TC. But oval group was awesome.

I heard Savannah has a nice track. I know Orlando is almost open.

Anywhere that maybe races on Saturday and does not require a weekend trip? lol. I am thinking maybe around 2 hour drive.


----------



## David Butts

*Oh boy!*

This is good for the hobby. The more guys who want to venture out to other tracks the better the racing will get. Jacksonville is not the center of the racing universe. We've got some good people around here but you can learn a ton from racing at other tracks/surfaces as well as hone your driving skills. Looks like we may soon have two separate travelling groups. Oval to some tracks and touring/12th scale to others. Team Jax(a generic term, not a trademark yet)is getting larger everyday. Maybe we should all pool our lunch monies and buy an old nascar hauler and convert it to the taj mahal of rc pit trailers. I can drive It. I have a class a cdl. Yee haw. Plus I know cb lingo, Fourty two? See ya on the flip big buddy :wave:


----------



## rcgen

Where's the track in Savannah? I used to race there for off road back in the day. Didn't know about on road. I'd be interested going back there.


----------



## Shumacher 99

HAHAHA Dave your a trip..Team Jax is a great name for a R/C club.If we had one.??? We could make you the Prez..mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## David Butts

Hi fellow racers! Whats the latest on a new layout? The weather really sux this last two days huh? My original stratus body is now history after my three wall hit main drive last friday night. Now I have to paint a new body or run with the wonder woman look. That aint gonna cut it. So its off to the local hobby shop for some more paint. hmmm I think I'll paint this one different colors this time like white, yellow and pink. I'm getting tired of the pink, yellow and white scheme. :lol:


----------



## Poppa Ray

*need to get laid*

Well it looks like rain through Friday. That is if you believe the weather guessers (aka meteorologists). I can't wait for the new lay out. If it goes down Sat I might be able to sneek away from the honey do list and help. That'll also give me a good excuse to practice all next week for Fri. :devil:


----------



## New92

I am there whenever the change goes down. Too cold today but a little water never hurt anyone...you all afraid you will float away? Me...I would just melt =)

Seriously though whenever the work time comes I will be there.


----------



## Shumacher 99

*race day*

Fri is race day .No rain in the PM. Showers in the Early morning.Dry and mid to low 60's for afternoon 45 low after midnight. The track should be polen free and fast.19 laps here I come....One more shot before the course changes. If a brush sticks or an a-arm looses a battle with MR. PVC My reaction will be bad. I have broke the last 2 mains and I need to break the cycle.lol


----------



## bjessee

silly silly


----------



## rcgen

I guess I have another chance to run on the old course too. 

Let me know when you all work on the new lay out. I'll be there to help.


----------



## Poppa Ray

Anyone know where I can get a sitter on short notice? It really chaps the old lady's tuckus when I race more than she approves of and somehow that never stops being funny to me. :devil:


----------



## jmeadows

Ray, my wife said that's not funny. That's the way it should be.


----------



## David Butts

*I've got it!*



Poppa Ray said:


> Anyone know where I can get a sitter on short notice? It really chaps the old lady's tuckus when I race more than she approves of and somehow that never stops being funny to me. :devil:



Bring the little Doody('s) to the track. They make great turnmarshalls. You gotta start'em young enough so that they dont realize you're using them. :jest:


----------



## Poppa Ray

Oh' they're tuned in to racing for sure. If I gun the engine they say"faster". Of course I might be spending to much time wrenching on the car. My 2yr old tried to fix the his nanna's soda bottle with a straw today. Talk about tool selection!


----------



## NitroRacer

Hey guys....I have never raced at Hobby World but im looking forward to it(I have been out there to practice a few times). Do you still race on friday nights? What time does racing usually finish? Im a total onroad newbie and kinda nervous about racing. I dont want to get out there and cause a huge pile up. One more thing...Is there any nitro onroad in the Jax area?


----------



## BryanW92

I think they race nitro on every other Sunday if enough nitro cars show up. Don't worry about looking bad out there on Friday night--I'll be racing too.


----------



## rcgen

That's how I felt last Friday (first time racing on road) come out tomorrow and have fun with us. Trust me you'll do ok and I know everyone is willing to help


----------



## NitroRacer

I cant tomorrow but i will make it out there one day. The only thing im worried about is racing late and still having the hour drive home. Anyone have a good starting setup for a TC3?


----------



## Shumacher 99

Nitroracer,
A wise (not old) Man (David Butts) told me Practice Practice Practice. It won't take long to run in a race and not be nervous


----------



## rcgen

I don't drive a tc3 but I'll say it, that same old wise man told me to go by the book and start from there. Also, pay real close attention to the droop screw set up


----------



## Shumacher 99

He said it not me ...lol


----------



## rcgen

I think I can get away with it


----------



## rcgen

Looks like we will have another tc driver with us - nitroracer -


----------



## NitroRacer

Im not much of a TC driver though


----------



## David Butts

*slosh slosh slosh*

It's getting deep over here


----------



## Shumacher 99

Real deep


----------



## Poppa Ray

I thought I was full of Doody :tongue:


----------



## David Butts

*welcome friend*



NitroRacer said:


> Im not much of a TC driver though


Good, You'll fit in with the rest of us who sometimes twice a week chase Bear and BBbbrraaad Jess'ay around the track, And Dave P and Ray D. and so on and so on.


----------



## BryanW92

Who is planning to run Stock TC and who's running 19t tomorrow?


----------



## rcgen

Stock for me still trying to keep up


----------



## jmeadows

Bear, give me a call.


----------



## Shumacher 99

It's cold ! Any one racing tonight???


----------



## Poppa Ray

Any word on when the redesign has been rescheduled to? As far as I know I'm free all weekend and the weather is turning nice.


----------



## David Butts

*Dont quote me on it*

I think some people are going to work on the track sunday. Upper 60's maybe is what I heard. I have to work this weekend so if I get to stop by it'll be later in the afternoon.


----------



## rcgen

Poppa Ray said:


> Any word on when the redesign has been rescheduled to? As far as I know I'm free all weekend and the weather is turning nice.


I'll be there after church on Sunday. According to Stoney, he and Tom will be there around 10:00 and probable George. He was asking for a layout, but I think Bear has some ideas already. So hopefully Bear and other road guys will be there.


----------



## Poppa Ray

Sounds good, I'll probably be there around 3 though. Hope I don't miss all the fun. BTW I hope some road course guys show up. If the oval crew puts it together it'll be all left turns. :lol:


----------



## Shumacher 99

I hope Bear shows. He had a good lay out drawn up.Anyone knows how to get in touch with him please do ...


----------



## rcgen

Well the road course looks nice in fact it has a few left and right turns here and there. Its so sweet that it may be familiar with everybody. So, if nothing changes from now to Friday we have another chance to run the SAME layout


----------



## xpss

sorry guys brad and i went to ocala to race sunday.....bear


----------



## New92

How was the track there bear? I heard they had redone some of it? I am starting back into off road as well when the weather gets a little mor consistent. Speaking of weather it looks REAL good for this week.

Anything planned? At the very least should be nice to race next weekend without freezing.....if I can get everything rebuilt between now and then lol.

Promise I will practice on my "pulling over" skills too lol.


-Eugene


----------



## xpss

we went and raced touring car down there.it was cool.they had alot of new people but we had good time.mr jessee finished 4th over all.he did good.its a pretty sweet track.go to www.jackshobbies.com and check it out.maybe we all can make a trip down there


----------



## New92

Wow that track looks huge!

Definitely have to go down there with you guys one weekend. I want to check that out the new off road indoor track down there one weekend too....something to do on rainy days.


----------



## New92

What is the easiest way to get there? A friend of mine has a lake house down there...we usually go down 17 to Palatka then hang a right on that highway there....then go over the barge canal thing and into that little town right outside of Ocala...lol. No idea on the numbers or names I just know them when I see them. I live just off of Blanding just south of Old Jennings so if it would be easier to go that way....


----------



## xpss

the fastest way is down 301 south.it takes you straight into ocala.we can all get together and name a sunday and go again.they race both stock and 19 turn which is what i ran.the indoor track is about a month away.we stopped and seen it yesterday as well.thats the reason im getting an offroad car.i used to go to ocala every saturday to race,there a great group of people.....bear


----------



## rcgen

I am in too...looks neat any word on the indoor track there like a date.


----------



## bigdon18

bear ,
how far is ocala from jville?
the track look pretty nice,
thanks 
BIGDON


----------



## xpss

don its about an hour and a half. rcgen after seeing it i think sometime in this month.you can check it out at www.newredhobbies.com


----------



## xpss

hows everyone for track change on tuesday evening?let me know bear


----------



## rcgen

xpss said:


> hows everyone for track change on tuesday evening?let me know bear


I am in...


----------



## Shumacher 99

Bear,
Tues. is cool with me. It should be a nice day. We really need to get togather with all the TC drivers and invade that Ocala track. Man that track looks fun.
-Chris


----------



## New92

I am in for Tuesday.

-Eugene


----------



## davepull

hey guys check this link out it really tells alot about handling and making adjustments

http://www.team-orion.ch/faq/car-handling.asp


----------



## xpss

cool spread the word and ill see you guys around 4:45 bear


----------



## New92

I was just looking at that last night Dave lol....been on RCTech huh? lol


----------



## davepull

i'll be there bear . so that way I can complain about it when I return. lol


----------



## BryanW92

Does anyone know the weight difference between the TC3 composite chassis and the graphite chassis?


----------



## bigdon18

Bear,
thanks ,, is there any racing this weekend on sunday?

also who all form hw is running at daytona and what class?

thanks 
BIGDON


----------



## bjessee

hi there


----------



## davepull

jack!


----------



## davepull

ass!!!!


----------



## New92

yea we racing Sunday Don...suppose to anyway...new layout is SUUUUWWWEEEETTTTT!

Even after we changed track designer Jessee's corner


----------



## Shumacher 99

Now that's how a track is suppose to look. Everyone who helped did a great job. It's going to be hella fun.


----------



## davepull

after being out there at the track setting the new layout I don't care about all the bs I just can't wait to start lapping brad again muuuuuuuuuuuhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## New92

But where ya going to pass him? awfully tight out there lol.


----------



## davepull

the rleft hander with the dots. I know he'll jump a dot and I'm gone


----------



## New92

well, I am going to bed lol. Us old folk need our sleep. Enjoyed it tonight and glad I could help out. New track is awesome....now I will be even faster at changing A Arms, lol.

See you guys Thursday.

-Eugene


----------



## davepull

BryanW92 said:


> Does anyone know the weight difference between the TC3 composite chassis and the graphite chassis?


it isn't a hole lot I think a factory team tc3 is like 1 1/2 oz lighter


----------



## Shumacher 99

Yeah we needed some jumps and a cross over. But ya'll would'nt listen..lol


----------



## New92

davepull said:


> the rleft hander with the dots. I know he'll jump a dot and I'm gone


LOL, you know someone is going to do that for real dont you...I am betting its me lol......... :wave:


----------



## davepull

I used to jump my tc3. I would put a dot next to the pipe and let it rip!!!!!!


----------



## bjessee

I sure can't wait to start hacking dave p again,
just like the time we were running down the back stretch and i just closed the door,
ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

bbbbbbbbjjjjjjjjjjeeeeeeesssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## David Butts

*Oh my gawd!*

Uh like that new track is like so huge dude's it's gonna take forever to run a five minute race. Totaly rad Bro'! So thursday night practice huh? Maybe I can make it. If I race at all on friday it'll be touring, The oval car is set up for branford on sunday.


----------



## xpss

im there tomorrow.i can't wait.im charging batteries as we speak.lol dave p how are you going to sit on the sidelines and watch it would kill me. ps theres lots of places pass bjesse at cause he's always 6 foot from the pipe.lol bear


----------



## New92

Brad and Bear,

What off road class are you guys running? I want to get back into it and am thinking about a whole new vehicle. I have a XXX-NT right now but am starting to think more and more about electric (one less setup thing to think about lol)

I was trying to decide between 2wd buggy and 4wd buggy and then again between AE and Losi lol.

Any tips or thoughts?


----------



## davepull

xpss said:


> im there tomorrow.i can't wait.im charging batteries as we speak.lol dave p how are you going to sit on the sidelines and watch it would kill me. ps theres lots of places pass bjesse at cause he's always 6 foot from the pipe.lol bear



easy brother!! I sold All my batteries :wave:


----------



## xpss

dave i think that would work.. as for off road we are going to run 4wd.losi of course.brad already has his and ill be getting mine soon....bear


----------



## rcgen

New92 said:


> Brad and Bear,
> 
> What off road class are you guys running? I want to get back into it and am thinking about a whole new vehicle. I have a XXX-NT right now but am starting to think more and more about electric (one less setup thing to think about lol)
> 
> I was trying to decide between 2wd buggy and 4wd buggy and then again between AE and Losi lol.
> 
> Any tips or thoughts?


You already have a Losi truck. Losi makes a 2wd and 4wd buggy. You drive an 4wd AE touring. Maybe if you trade in your AE tc for a xxx+ tc, it will be an easy choice losi's 4wd for offroad :tongue: Plus AE don't have a 4wd buggy.


----------



## New92

XXX-S is already in the plans lol. 
I was really leaning towards the Losi and 4wd anyway but just wanted to make sure there was going to be a class for me lol.

Thanks guys! Maybe pick one up in the next month or so....still really trying to decide on oval or not too lol.
Then again you can never have too many things to race.


----------



## BryanW92

I went to HW today to check out the new track. At first, I thought "Nice...for 1/18 scale. Where's the 1/10 TC's going to run?"

Then, I put my car on the track and ran some slow laps to get used to it. Its good! The "good enough" setups that worked on the old track won't cut it anymore. The tweak boards and camber gauges will be getting a workout this Friday as we all try to get our suspension geometry just right! This new track layout will make better drivers AND crew chiefs out of all of us.

After a few spring changes, gear changes, and a lot of suspension adjustments, I finally got the car to where I can run it and get a decent lap time. And there's still a lot of work to be done before Friday night.

But now for the downside: there's not many places where you can make a good pass on another car. I think most of the competition on this track will be hacking rather than passing and we'll see a lot of broken parts and torn-up bodies.

I know we don't comform 100% to ROAR rules, but their minimum track width is 10 feet. It looks like there are several areas where we don't even have half of that (but I may be wrong, I didn't take a measuring tape with me).

But, overall, I like the new layout. You guys did a great job yesterday!


----------



## rcgen

I'm glad you like it...we will be asking you for advice for setting up our cars


----------



## xpss

there are a couple of areas on the track where it is less than 10 foot.but those areas are not in demanding parts of the race tracks.everyone that showed up last night wanted turns because they were tired of racing on a track with no turns.most of the quote (hacking) that will go on will go on anyways no matter what track is there.let me say this any new track is a work in progress and we will know a lot more tommorrow.alot of us will be out tommorrow night to practice........bear


----------



## jmeadows

Add one more to the list of those that will be out tomorrow night. I just finshed swapping out the chasis on my TC3. Don't want to ruin that sweet IRS one; I'll save it for the carpet. I plan on stopping by tonight to check out the track.


----------



## BryanW92

Those bump disks are an interesting addition. I hit one of the them today and jumped over the pipe and clear back to the 180 degree turn after the cars come off the oval.

I just bought the graphite kit for my TC3. I think I'll wait a while before I install it. :jest:


----------



## Shumacher 99

I don't think the changes in the car set up will be to drastic. dropping a gear maybe 2 and some camber here and there should do it. there are alot more turns ( thank god) but it still will be a fast track. The track has pretty good grip as it is ..I don't know  ...I'll find out thur. when Bear sets the car up for me....lol :tongue: 
-Chris


----------



## xpss

hey schumacher99 just give me your credit card and ill hook u up.my fees are cheap but the big part of your bill will be that xxxs g+ and throw away that stinking tc3.lol bear :roll:


----------



## Shumacher 99

Dave P. Check PM


----------



## Shumacher 99

*payment*

Bear,
I'll give a nice Epic stock motor that some guy gave me for payment. Still works too.. :thumbsup: :tongue:


----------



## Shumacher 99

LOSI SUCKS!!!!  .New92 don't do it!!! buy a B4 and race 2wd with me>> :thumbsup: Sell that Losi xxxnt to some poor soul on ebay. Nitro is poo anyway . Stick with elec. Your on the right path don't let the darkside (Losi) get a hold of you.


----------



## Poppa Ray

I think the biggest change in the layout is not a lot of "dead" space. There isn't much asphalt out there that we won't be driving on. I personally am not that worried about some of the narrower sections. Full size road coarses are 2 maybe 3 car widths wide and were running almost 10. Besides it just leaves less margin for error, those turns are so tight and right after each other you shopuldn't have time to swing all the way wide or the setup for the following turn will be blown. I think the key to this track will be consistently hitting your apexes and setting them up 3 turns early. :devil:


----------



## David Butts

Ok in the post above Bryan states he finally got his car to run a good lap. And just what would that be second'wise? I think we'll be able to use a sundial on these laps. And tq for tonights race is "insert name here" with a really fast run of 8 in 5:33.51 Whew that track looks like a Bear to me. With the gearing we'll need for the infield the long sweeper may take forever too. I'm all for it though. Horsepower will still be needed but more emphasis will be put on driving smoothly and consistantly. Hey where's Earl?


----------



## davepull

rhythm is they key to this track. And if you guys think its tight lol if they would have listened to me the widest lane would have been 6 ft with a chicane on every straight. mmmmmmmuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bjessee

LOOK ITS PULLLLLLOOOOOOSSSSEEEEERRRRR!!!!

GET HIS AUDGRAPH

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Shumacher 99

Where!!??, Where!!?? I wanted my shirt signed.....


----------



## davepull

i am going to work on the wife about getting out to the track on sunday.


----------



## davepull

to do some testing


----------



## davepull

and shoe99 don't wear a nice shirt!!!!!!! :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## davepull

do you think Ill need these when I comeback?????


http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXEWL0&P=7


----------



## David Butts

davepull said:


> do you think Ill need these when I comeback?????
> 
> 
> http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXEWL0&P=7



No! Heh heh heh. are those cat brain warmers? Ifso there's two to many of them. Unless thats a really big cat.


----------



## xpss

is it time to go to the ttack yet?geez time is dragging....bear


----------



## xpss

ttack = track lol :roll:


----------



## New92

no joke...I brought my batteries and charger to work today so i can start charging after lunch lol


----------



## xpss

that like an illness isn't it?how bad you got it?


----------



## rcgen

charged my last night...

new92 check your batteries one of the kids might use it


----------



## New92

yea no kidding lol. I havent had that many kids in here this week since FCAT is goin on and all that but of the few that have 2 of them knew what the batteries were for lol.
They started asking me what all cars I had and when we raced and all that lol.....lol, trying to recruit 6th graders for practice marshalls lol.


----------



## New92

I like it...just need to figure out a little tighter setup.


----------



## David Butts

*craaaaaaacckkkkk!*

Hey guy's, Broke mine again after y'all left. Ouch! Steering block this time. track is fun but you gotta run clean. Bear pulled ot a 23.47 lap which was the fastest I timed. I think stock will be hard pressed to turn 13 laps. We'll see tomorrow who can keep their car together for five minutes.


----------



## davepull

I'll see yah tomarrow night!!!! mmmmuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## davepull

we will be running 22.4 in no time


----------



## polachjm

Does anyone have a picture of the new track layout yet? Where can I get it. I hope to see you guys in 3 weeks. I hate being out at sea.

Jason


----------



## bjessee

Bear broke his car, Bear broke his car, haha haha haha haha,


----------



## rcgen

polachjm said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the new track layout yet? Where can I get it. I hope to see you guys in 3 weeks. I hate being out at sea.
> 
> Jason


Don't know if anyone took any pics yet, but I'll try to remember to take my camera and post the pics. It'll probabably be after tonight's race. So it'll be late for us on the east coast and perfecting timing for you on the boat :tongue: That's something I surely don't miss.


----------



## rcgen

bjessee said:


> Bear broke his car, Bear broke his car, haha haha haha haha,


It must be all them tight turns here and there or was he redesigning the track with his car. lol


----------



## xpss

anytime you run with bjessee you always break something.he's such a hacker.hehehehehehehe bear


----------



## New92

I am going to try and take my camera also and get my brother to come out either tonight or Sunday or soon and get some video footage. He is all about making movies with soundtracks and effects and all that so I will get him to cook us up something 


The track is FUN but going to be alot of crashes figuring out where you can pass and where you cant....at least for me, lol.

Only broke a steering block though and didnt really have any big hits. It suits my driving style/ability pretty good...only 1 or 2 fast sections comparatively speaking and I am better on tight turns than I am on sweepers for some reason.


----------



## xpss

for sale 50 sets of tc3 a arms.supplys wont last!buy now cause after the 1st quailfer these will be gone.hahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahhahahahahaha bear lol


----------



## New92

yea I think I have around 3 or 4 maybe is all lol. I will definitely be in there as soon as I get there to grab a few spares of various things lol.


----------



## BryanW92

I just switched my TC3 to a graphite chassis and now my servo is glitching bad! Its a digital servo (JR #HS8417) with a Futaba 2PL AM radio.

I can plug in an analog servo and it doesn't glitch anymore. 

Bad servo? Could the graphite chassis be a problem? Any ideas would be welcome! 8pm is getting close really fast!!


----------



## David Butts

*OhMy'gosh*



BryanW92 said:


> I just switched my TC3 to a graphite chassis and now my servo is glitching bad! Its a digital servo (JR #HS8417) with a Futaba 2PL AM radio.
> 
> I can plug in an analog servo and it doesn't glitch anymore.
> 
> Bad servo? Could the graphite chassis be a problem? Any ideas would be welcome! 8pm is getting close really fast!!



Bryan. Composites and aluminum standoffs if not completely tight can cause interference. I'd look at the battery slots too because any and I mean any contact between graphite and bare metal on an battery will drive you and your radio crazy. Since the servo worked before I doubt it just went bad overnight. Check your reciever wires and antenna very closely.


----------



## polachjm

I noticed Trinity has a spec touring car coming out. Has anyone thought about running like Pro spec touring? I think that could be a fun class. Though it would have to be a 4 minute race.

Jason


----------



## Poppa Ray

Chris, I'm comin' to get you. 3 seconds faster and I would have turned a 13th lap. Heck that's just me waiting on that turn marshal in the back stretch. Of course, If I avoided the pipes all together that would probably work too. :lol:


----------



## Shumacher 99

*Ray*

We are close that's for sure. Makes for good racing. We raced clean and it was a blast hope you make it Sun.


----------



## BryanW92

I finally fixed my glitching problem--bad radio! Got a new one this morning and its all better now. Hope to see you guys on Sunday!


----------



## racer56

*race time*

Hi All 
what time on Sunday


----------



## New92

I think it usually is around 1:30 to start but George said something about 2?? I usually get there around 11.


----------



## David Butts

racer56 said:


> Hi All
> what time on Sunday



The gate is usually opened around 1030/1100. Get there early for a good pit space.


----------



## polachjm

So how was the first race on the new track layout? Who won? Did they run both stock and 19t? Wish I could be there. Thank god this is my last underway ever!!!

Jason


----------



## bjessee

IS it fast?? How fast is it??
Somethin' smells like poop!!


----------



## rcgen

Our first night of racing the new layout. Two heats of touring stock and I think the record is 14 laps by Bear.


----------



## rcgen

Jason I am have problems posting the pic of the new layout. Its four pics which I stitched to make one pic. Don't know whats wrong. PM your email and I'll send it that way. Unless anyone else knows what I am doing or not doing


----------



## New92

You will shat yourself when you see it....then you will be just Bjessssseeeee


----------



## rcgen

*HW Layout*

OK try this:

HW Layout


----------



## New92

Nice Job Eugene :thumbsup

thats kinda weird typing your/my name like that lol


----------



## racer56

*race*

Hi who is running the race,,is john heart doing it or who
thanks


----------



## Shumacher 99

John brings the computer. But Tom and George call most of the races


----------



## bjessee

la lalalalala la la
lalalalalala la la
la lalalalalala la la


----------



## David Butts

Wow Brad has a musical side too. La la la la lal la laa la la lala


----------



## bjessee

butts is so funny,
he he he

is it fast??


----------



## David Butts

bjessee said:


> butts is so funny,
> he he he
> 
> is it fast??


How much does it cost?


----------



## New92

Are you the fastest one out there? :wave:


----------



## davepull

how fast does go??????


----------



## bjessee

silly silly,
he hehe he hee
yeeeeeehaawwwww


----------



## xpss

im so disappointed at you guys for letting brad win on sunday.now his head wont fit in the trailer anymore.lol yall may never her the end of him. bear


----------



## New92

That's ok though...he told me his secret lol.


Seriously, I basically treated teh Main yesterday like a learning the track/practice section and drove it really slow. Lap times dropped by about 2 seconds lol. 
It's hard to slow down but it makes a difference not being hung up every other corner or jumping dots lol.


----------



## New92

Ok got a question for you guys. What other sites do you guys read or recommend or do I have them all basically. I am just looking for more things to read to learn more.
So far I read/go to the following boards most:
www.rctech.net
Tech Talk
here 
and radio control zone (mostly beginner questions)

anything else? preferably message board type stuff so there is always new questions/answers
I know Losi people have the www.losiboard.com does anyone know of anything sorta dedicated to AE stuff?
radio control zone actually has vehicle specific forums and I use to read alot of teh XXX-NT stuff there but the TC3 board stays pretty dead.

Sorry so cluttered just looking for more to do at work and late nights lol.


----------



## xpss

www.teamtrinity.com has good info plus all the trinity factory drivers has places where u can ask them any questions.they may even have something on those ae sleds.haha bear


----------



## xpss

bjesse is my hero!


----------



## xpss

one day ill be as fast as my hero.heheheheheeheheheheheheheheeheheheheheheheheheheheehehheheehheheheheheheeheheheheheheheheheheheeheheheheeheheheheheehe


----------



## New92

Thats ok I got Dave's autograph right there on my windshield so that means I had to have picked up 2 or 3 seconds from the ink alone right?!?!


----------



## xpss

who wants dave's autograph he let brad beat him on friday.i guess the pitting in the trailer is making bjessee faster.hmmm i may have to raise the price of his rent. bear


----------



## rcgen

Brad has Dave's autograph also on his car, battery box, rims, what else??? There were signatures all over the place LOL


----------



## jmeadows

Yeah, he signed my body also. Made no improvement from the last time I raced. Still got 4th place; threw it in the trash before I left. :jest:


----------



## davepull

he askedc for it so he got it lol


----------



## Shumacher 99

He signed my body and my friggin shiney new wheel...lol
I was 2nd so it might have helped me beat John Hart. That and John piped it on the last lap.,that always helps when your slower


----------



## davepull

mmmmmmmmuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaa

I changed the hole car around last night to make a log story short here is my new set up

front 

f2 block 4 deg losi c hubs and losi spindals
camber links down and in shocks upper in the middle hole lower shock in the inner hole 
1 deg camber blue spring 40 wt #2 pistion 
droop 6

rear 
camber links down and in 
shocks middle on tower outer on arm 
med wheel base 
2+2 block 
droop 4
losi rear hubs 1 deg turned so that 1 deg toe in on the rear ball stud in the inner hole
gold spring 30 wt #2 
battery forward 

gearing is 34/100 with monster 32/100 epic binary 2


----------



## bjessee

bear is mean,
nuff said,
brad


----------



## bjessee

dave p is dumb,
nuff said,
brad


----------



## bjessee

john meadows is nice,
but a terrible pit teammate.
brad


----------



## bjessee

everyone else on here 
is nice and fun to drive with,
brad


----------



## polachjm

So is everyone racing stock now or is there still 19t and stock? So have setups changed a lot on the losi's with the new layout. I cannot wait to get home in less than 2 weeks and run. 

Jason


----------



## bjessee

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha hha hahahah aha ha ha ha ha hah ah ah h ahahaahahahahhahahahahahahaha

brad


----------



## davepull

polachjm said:


> So is everyone racing stock now or is there still 19t and stock? So have setups changed a lot on the losi's with the new layout. I cannot wait to get home in less than 2 weeks and run.
> 
> Jason


 my car sucked on the old track so it sucked really bad on this track.


----------



## New92

yea ok lol


----------



## davepull

no lie chris's car drove alot better than mine did.


----------



## Shumacher 99

To bad I can't drive it like you can..


----------



## Shumacher 99

Jason,

It is a really cool track. I would be going insane knowing this and not being able to race it. When you get back let me know when you are going to practice and I'll meet you up there to try and help you with the change. I'm know expert by any means but will help any way I can. 
-Chris


----------



## New92

And I will go hit you as often as I can so you can feel like you are racing when I am lol. Just kidding.

I FINALLY figured out Sunday that I really am faster when I drive slow lol. So my new goal is to come in dead last every race...well, I already do that but I want to do it now without hitting any pipes 

Good news is I havent broken anything since the practice pack on Friday but then everybody was breaking Thurs and Fri.
And no the wheel doesnt count because that wasnt my fault....stupid mold makers lol.


----------



## Shumacher 99

New92 said:


> And I will go hit you as often as I can so you can feel like you are racing when I am lol. Just kidding.
> 
> I FINALLY figured out Sunday that I really am faster when I drive slow lol. So my new goal is to come in dead last every race...well, I already do that but I want to do it now without hitting any pipes
> 
> Good news is I havent broken anything since the practice pack on Friday but then everybody was breaking Thurs and Fri.
> And no the wheel doesnt count because that wasnt my fault....stupid mold makers lol.


 :lol: Stupid mold makers :roll:


----------



## davepull

John hart has broken like 5 of the new dish wheels he pops the center out. lol


----------



## New92

yep, same thing here lol


----------



## polachjm

I hope to be up at Hobby World Not this sunday but the following sunday. I am going crazy being out here know you guys are having a blast. Thanks for the support.

Jason


----------



## New92

well, I ordered the MIP Tweak station the other night and it should be here tomorrow. I started to go ahead and order the threaded shocks but I remember seeing them at HW the other day so I went today to get them...they were gone lol.
So I turned around tonight and ordered the shocks too. 
At least I will look good when the marshall picks up the car off of the pipe lol.


----------



## New92

polachjm said:


> I hope to be up at Hobby World Not this sunday but the following sunday. I am going crazy being out here know you guys are having a blast. Thanks for the support.
> 
> Jason


Can't wait Jason! Going to be fun chasing you around out there again.


----------



## polachjm

Where did you order your MIP tweak station from? 

Jason


----------



## New92

Tower

Hey Dave, you know when you move in I am going to come bug you all the time dont you? lol jk

Oh yea, I am painting a new body up tomorrow and I am leaving a place for you to add your touch lol.


----------



## Shumacher 99

$35 Not bad for that tweek station...


----------



## davepull

not till the begining of april  having problems with the sellers


----------



## New92

that sucks 

There are a few houses over here in our section for sale  
I wont have so far to go then to get my setups or borrow a tool..or a part...or a gauge..or....jk
lol


----------



## Shumacher 99

Tell the sellers the f-in up the program.. We need more racers in Middleburg..lol


----------



## New92

Chris check your mail...dont know what kind of crack my brother was smoking but it didnt look like a race....car sounded good though lol


----------



## davepull

sorry boys but the address is in orange park!!!!!!


----------



## polachjm

Do any of you guys have any descent used batteries you might be willing to sell me when I get back. I only have 3000's. 4 or 6 cell

Jason


----------



## bjessee

I have loads of batterys for sale,
$30 a pack,
smcs all are 1.17 or better
brad


----------



## R/C JUNKIE

Does any body want sell a power supply? or get a good deal on one


----------



## New92

davepull said:


> sorry boys but the address is in orange park!!!!!!


yea, yea, yea...the address may say OP but you are in Middleburg, lol. 

"If you tell people to look for the big Tractor store to find your house.....you might live in Middleburg"


ok, that was weak, jk.


----------



## xpss

oh no my hero doesnt like me.what to do,hey dave i got a good setup for ya to try it's called xxxs g+ baby.hahahahahaahha bear


----------



## davepull

Bear don't worry if I figure out a good setup I'll be kickin your !ss. LOL I might try to make it up friday night


----------



## New92

I will be building shocks tomorrow night I hope but I will be up there Thursday night. I am going to play around with a few settings too. I dont think I am far off but just want to get used to going slow.

Would a one-way help any for the track now or diffs better? I dont use any brakes now as it is. I know alot of it is driving ability but better setups make driving easier if you are not fighting the car lol.

Just wondering really.

God, i am bored up here today lol.


----------



## xpss

thats a big if !!


----------



## davepull

yah I know


----------



## xpss

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-s nuff said!


----------



## rcgen

Sounds good to me...i just need more speed, charge up the battery and tighten up the motor or maybe it was running oval and touring hmm.


----------



## davepull

i'll wait I hear that associated and losi are both coming out with new cars. I would hate to buy a losi and then have them come out with a new car.


----------



## xpss

mi2 may be in my future...............


----------



## Shumacher 99

None of those cars are good if your not able to drive them. My car and my driving are about the same (very average.)


----------



## Shumacher 99

R/C JUNKIE said:


> Does any body want sell a power supply? or get a good deal on one


Ebay cheap


----------



## polachjm

Brad,
Looks like we have a deal. Now I just have to get back home. I should be at HW 2 sundays from now. 

Jason


----------



## Shumacher 99

Anyone have or have had and raced the Team Orion Core 27 turn???? If so how good is it?


----------



## rcgen

Nope not me...I just race broke down motors LOL


----------



## rcgen

will be breaking in a green monster for Friday


----------



## bjessee

those orions are yokomo motors,
they run real hot, and suck,
brad


----------



## bjessee

Hey Dave,
I have a new setup to!!!!


----------



## bjessee

rubber tires,
hahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahaha
ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahah!!!!!


----------



## rcgen

any gearing suggestions....anybody


----------



## bjessee

you can use my setup any time,

IS IT FAST??


----------



## bjessee

How Fast Is It????


----------



## bjessee

Bear Is So Fast


----------



## rcgen

This must be a one person board


----------



## bjessee

practice tommorrow and thursday for me!!!
heheheheheheh
eheheheheheheh
eehehehehehehe
ehehehehehehe


----------



## rcgen

Brad chit chatting with himself :wave:


----------



## bjessee

My gear ratio is a 6.86
and I think Bears is a 7.05
brad


----------



## rcgen

No wonder I am slow my final is 7.48


----------



## davepull

looks like he is having a one man show. those orion motors are pooh pooh!!!!!! stick with the monster or the epic.


----------



## davepull

polachjm don't worry about the roar thing you can sign up for it at the track. or you can sign up for it through rc extreme that will give you a free year subscription to the mag for a year.


----------



## Shumacher 99

rcgen said:


> No wonder I am slow my final is 7.48


Eugene,
My final with the monster (P.O.S.) is a 7.20 and with the Epic is a 7.5.


----------



## Shumacher 99

Bear,
Thurs. if u come to practice will you bring your hood alignment tool ????


----------



## rcgen

I have one you can use if I'm there


----------



## Shumacher 99

Cool thanks. Went by the O.P. store to get one today and......... This may be a shock but they didn't have one. If I had a t-maxx or a airplane that would be a great place to buy stuff..


----------



## davepull

i was just talking with Butts about the whole if they had it we would buy it thing.


----------



## rcgen

That's funny they always have what I need...oh I do have a t-maxx that don't break, no plane, I drive a losi xxxs+ bought out the extra arms, my ntc3 haven't broke yet don't race it just drive it on longhorn cir raceway darn it I need to break more often opps I don't drive a tc3 :jest:


----------



## davepull

rcgen said:


> That's funny they always have what I need...oh I do have a t-maxx that don't break, no plane, I drive a losi xxxs+ bought out the extra arms, my ntc3 haven't broke yet don't race it just drive it on longhorn cir raceway darn it I need to break more often opps I don't drive a tc3 :jest:



that is why you are slow. if you drove a tc3 you would be fast. 

NEWS FLASH BRAD ISN'T FAST MMMMMMMMMMMUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## rcgen

That's my stategy is to be slow and watch everyone else break...I'm just puttin away


----------



## Shumacher 99

davepull said:


> that is why you are slow. if you drove a tc3 you would be fast.
> 
> That's right!!!


----------



## rcgen

lol lol


----------



## davepull

don't worry rcgen we'll get you to see the light eventually!!!!!!!

And bryan I am sticking up for yah!!!!


----------



## David Butts

*Oh my!*

There sure is a bunch of jibberish on this thread. Mwah hah ah ahahahahah la la la la la la. Ah hah, And our all time favorite. ----------How much does it cost and is it fast?

Guy's you all are having much too much fun on here. Now get back to working on your cars or some tall stranger from another city will come spank all our arse's. And my gear with my slow snowbirds motor that was cooking last thursday was a 7.65.


----------



## Shumacher 99

WOW look It's Dave Butts. He has been hiding


----------



## davepull

this is the best type of hood tool these is.

https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?pn=RCE7040


----------



## rcgen

davepull said:


> don't worry rcgen we'll get you to see the light eventually!!!!!!!
> 
> And bryan I am sticking up for yah!!!!


Yeah I saw the light when I got a ntc3, but the high beams were on when I got the XXXS+


----------



## davepull

hey Butts and all others they is a guy in the electric swap selling 767's 10 pair for $18 bucks shipped I am going to get some if anybody else want some let me know I'll get the money friday night and make the order.


----------



## bjessee

Look Its Dave Pull<
Get His Autograph!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hahahahahahahahahahhahahahahaha
Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
Hahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## bjessee

I have a hood alignment tool,
and a fantom dyno,
package deal,
$10 for the dyno and $390 for
the hood alignment tool,
will not separate.


----------



## xpss

if u sell the dyno u wont be fast anymore.


----------



## New92

He was considered fast before?


----------



## New92

quick question.
I ordered just the threaded shock bodies to replace my stock ones. Can I still use the shafts and things from the original ones? I bought new O-rings and oil just wondering about the shaft and piston.


----------



## xpss

lets see he won sunday and finished second friday?we gotta give him some props.


----------



## New92

That just means the rest of us are slower.


Nah I am just kidding he is really fast and smooth. Fun to watch and listen to too.


----------



## xpss

now i wouln't go that far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New92

lol.
I do get a kick out of listening to him though lol.

And I like to watch you and him both drive....trying to learn things lol.


----------



## jmeadows

*Everything must go.....*

Do to upcoming house purchase I am selling almost everything, check the swap and sell.

- John


----------



## Shumacher 99

I like everyone heheheheheheh, everyone is good...heheheheh.lol


----------



## Shumacher 99

xpss said:


> lets see he won sunday and finished second friday?we gotta give him some props.


Props to Brad .. He's lucky my nitrous was empty or it would have been him in second :roll:


----------



## rcgen

New92 said:


> lol.
> I do get a kick out of listening to him though lol.
> 
> And I like to watch you and him both drive....trying to learn things lol.


You need to watch them on the drivers stand - bear is dancing and brad is singing. 

Must be a speed secret...might have to try it


----------



## Shumacher 99

rcgen said:


> You need to watch them on the drivers stand - bear is dancing and brad is singing.
> 
> Must be a speed secret...might have to try it


I tried the rocking thing that bear does. It only works for Bear..


----------



## Shumacher 99

*john*

Meadows check pm :wave:


----------



## polachjm

jmeadows. you got mail

Are they still racing on sundays? Or is it back to just practice since its getting warmer now?

Jason


----------



## jmeadows

PM checked.

Something is wrong with my email. Please PM me.


----------



## New92

Shumacher 99 said:


> I tried the rocking thing that bear does. It only works for Bear..


I thought Brad rocked? Bear just carries on a conversation and reads the paper while still kicking our butts lol

:tongue:


----------



## rcgen

Its the other way Bear rocking and Brad saying i'm going to hack opps get you...


----------



## rcgen

polachjm said:


> jmeadows. you got mail
> 
> Are they still racing on sundays? Or is it back to just practice since its getting warmer now?
> 
> Jason


I think we are but don't really know...might be doing some oval racing if not


----------



## bjessee

somethin' smells like poop!!!!!1


----------



## bjessee

I don't think you guys are funny,
talking about me and bear like that.
A singing fool and his dancing bear!!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## polachjm

Brad,
How many 6 cell 1.17 packs do you have for sale? 

Jason


----------



## rcgen

HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHe


----------



## New92

lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala

administering a makeup session of 4 hours worth of the FCAT to one student is not my idea of a fun day 
 
lol


----------



## New92

Even though no one cares...I got my threaded shocks on last night....ride height and tweak are much easier now lol.....I also noticed something funny...a few friends and I built my car in teams....I did the majority...a friend glued tires and cut pieces from the tree...and another built the shocks (I had never done it before so i was happy for the help).
When i was rebuilding mine last night I noticed I had the following pistons being used.....3, 3, 2, 1
so I changed them all to 2s.
The only bad thing is I didnt notice it until I was on the 3rd one so I had to empty the 1st 2 out to check them too lol. Oh well, I learned something anyway.

Tweak station is nice too.....I will at least look good in the pits lol.


----------



## David Butts

*Uh oh.*

One of the Eugenes(sounds like a band name)is going high tech on us. A tweaK station and #2 shock pistons? Say it aint so, Say it aint so?


----------



## New92

LOL
about time someone said something on here lol....I was bored as all get out today at work. Good thing I didnt have to do anything except sit here and make sure these kids didnt cheat on teh FCAT lol.


Geeez, sue me for being excited about the little things.......not all can be as cool as bjesseeeeeee

just kidding around lol


----------



## Shumacher 99

hahahahahahahah. poop!!!


----------



## xpss

smells like poop.puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu bjessee must be near hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahha


----------



## Shumacher 99

*Bear*

Silly Bear poop is for Bjessie


----------



## David Butts

:wave: :devil: Boy! Do I get a get laugh out of this stuff. Y'all are good people.


----------



## Poppa Ray

Chris YGPM

I know this is from a couple pages back but I'm 8.34 final drive. how are you guys geared so tall without roasting your motors?


----------



## rcgen

Shhh...touring guys must be wrenching on their cars. Another practice night with broken parts??? Couldn't make it tonight too lazy plus I'm taking off tommorrow so I'll work on my car then


----------



## Shumacher 99

Ray, Thanks to bjessie a 7.05 on my Monster was flat out, nasty FAST. Motor never got that hot.


----------



## Shumacher 99

Ray, check PM


----------



## Shumacher 99

*u2*



David Butts said:


> Boy! Do I get a get laugh out of this stuff. Y'all are good people.


 You too David Butts... :thumbsup:


----------



## Shumacher 99

*practice*

Practice was fun tonight Bjessie was runnig is XXX off road buggy over our touring cars during a practice run. It was a trip till it broke. Then again it is a LOsi. :devil:


----------



## davepull

learned alot tonight. blew up my JR servo. that sucks but big thanks to Brad Jesse for the loaner!!!


----------



## Shumacher 99

*Element*

Can you run the Element 19 turn out at HW or Just the C2


----------



## davepull

who makes it???


----------



## davepull

hey Chris

here yah go https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?pn=TRI2123


----------



## Shumacher 99

ordered thanks Dave


----------



## polachjm

Has anyone heard of Associated or Losi coming out with a new touring car? If so can you read about them somewhere? Maybe they will make the Associated a belt drive finally.............

Jason


----------



## xpss

c2 only.per john hart. :roll: is it time to go to the track yet?


----------



## New92

woo hoo I figured out how to dial out steering rate last night...but it was after I pulled the car off the track lol. So I will get to try it out tonight for the first time lol.


Another boring day....is it 3:00 yet?


----------



## New92

Oh yea question for you TC3 gurus....hmmm, I mean Dave lol. When running the front Losi steering blocks do you run the rears too? or does it matter? what does each do for you....I know the fronts are supposed to be stronger and so far that is all I am breaking.

Do they come front and rear in a single pack like AEs or separate?


----------



## davepull

the losi carriers come with the castor blocks. i recommend that if you run the losi carriers then you run the losi castor blocks. i just started to run the losi rear carriers i have the 1 deg std ones i like them because it allows me to adjust rear toe from 1 to 4


associated is coming out with a new car and it will be a shaft should be ready by oct. 

losi is susposed to have a new prototype at the carpet nats. and it will be a belt.

as for can you read about it anywhere. NO they don't let you know till it is out.


----------



## New92

ok, I really hope HW has some 4 degree carriers then because I like the way it turns with those lol.


----------



## xpss

i personally run a lot of castor 6 degrees.but that is what i am used to running.when i ran one of those tc3 pos i ran losi c hubs spindles and rear hub carriers.i had to try to make the car better some how.lololololol bear


----------



## New92

actually I think I am running 6* total arent I Dave? lol thats kinda sad....

2* kickup or whatever you call that front block...anti-dive...kickup something'

then 4* carriers

I will be buying the fronts today for sure since I have no spares left...I have 5 or 6 AE rears left so I may just get 1 pack of Losi's.

I will more than likely get a XXX-S this summer just so I can be cool and show you all that Losi's break just as easy lol. But who knows I may like it just as much or more


----------



## rcgen

Those tc3 guys are at it again...trying to make your car a losi...just give the car away and invest in the losi xxxs+!!!


----------



## xpss

ill have to say i practiced with bjessee and didnt break anything last night.and trust me it should have broke quite a few times. its hard to be bjessee (the worlds greatest rc driver) with me being in his way all the time.


----------



## New92

> be bjessee (the worlds greatest rc driver)


Great he is going to get a shirt made that says that now :rolleyes

lol


----------



## Shumacher 99

Ray check pms


----------



## bjessee

YOU ARE SO MEAN!!!
I AM TAKING MY LOSI AND GOING HOME!!!
ppppllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!
MEANY'S


----------



## Poppa Ray

Chris YGPM :thumbsup:


----------



## Shumacher 99

*Ray*

Pm back at ya


----------



## David Butts

*Oh no!*

You guys are keeping us all in suspense. You're talking about me are'nt ya? I knew it. What'd I do this time? :jest:


----------



## rcgen

David Butts said:


> You guys are keeping us all in suspense. You're talking about me are'nt ya? I knew it. What'd I do this time? :jest:


You didn't play with us LOL


----------



## rcgen

Who won Friday night - was it the greatest rc driver "Mr TQ"?


----------



## davepull

it was alot of fun lastnight


----------



## davepull

I thought Brad was the greatest rc driver ever????


----------



## davepull

hey Eugene. didn't a TC3 win last night


----------



## Poppa Ray

Chris, tag, you're it! :tongue:


----------



## rcgen

Was it you Dave? I don't know...it was getting late umm early in the morning...I have military duty this weekend.


----------



## New92

Yea, everyone got to see both sides of the TC3s this weekend lol. Dave putting one on the podium and me putting one in the dumpster almost lol.

Probably would have broken it doing that too lol.

I will be back with a vengeance soon though. Last night fired me up to improve!


----------



## Shumacher 99

*ray*

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Tag pm your it :lol:


----------



## Shumacher 99

Go Dave ! Next time I might not let you win....Hack Attack!..lol


----------



## davepull

thanks man I'll keep that in mind the next time I try to pass.


----------



## New92

Was that a threat Dave???? He said he is soooooooooo scared now...lol ..GO TRAVIS TRITT


----------



## New92

ok that was Chris on the Travis Tritt thing ....not me lol.

Some people dont know how to operate a username lol.

-Eugene


----------



## Shumacher 99

*tritt*

Go Travis, Travis , Travis. :roll:


----------



## bjessee

I just want everyone to know that 
Dave Pulafico is the new and improved,
WORLD'S GREATEST R/C CAR DRIVER!!!
WOOOO HOOOO!!!!!!!!!!
Congradulations Dave, here is some gold
bullion,


YET RIGHT!!!

HAhhHhhahahahahahahahahhhaH


----------



## polachjm

Dave P.
Where did you get your setup board that you use at HW to set your tweak station on? 

Jason


----------



## polachjm

I was wondering after reading all the talk about the T-Spec car/class. How many people would honestly be interested in a Pro-spec touring class? 

I hope to be out there on the 21st. I cant wait to try the new layout. Or should I say tatoo the pipes.

Jason


----------



## David Butts

Hey isnt there already a spec touring car class? Spec, as in specification, All cars must run the specifcally specified motor(i.e. 27t, 19t or open 05 can size type non brushless)that meets the specifications specified in the specifications of each specific class.

How much spec do ya want? 

Batteries? All car must run the specified number of cells of the type and size specified in the specifications by the specific organizing bodies and their specific entities to the satisfaction of the specific specifying rules specifiers.

Spec this spec that yadda yadda yadda, blah blah blah, mwu hah haha ha ahahahah 

I am the spec king! I am the worlds greatest r/c driver barring Brad Jess'ee and Dave P. Only Bear even come close. :tongue: 

oops it's time for more coffee now. Bye!  

The preceding messege is totally fabricated and should not be taken seriuosly. Take two aspirin and call someone else in the morning.


----------



## davepull

bjessee said:


> I just want everyone to know that
> Dave Pulafico is the new and improved,
> WORLD'S GREATEST R/C CAR DRIVER!!!
> WOOOO HOOOO!!!!!!!!!!
> Congradulations Dave, here is some gold
> bullion,
> 
> 
> YET RIGHT!!!
> 
> HAhhHhhahahahahahahahahhhaH


do you want to be my friend. you can come over and help me but my batteries in the fridge 

Chris you are just mad because the Red Sox can't ever beat the Yankees


Jason I got it from my dad. but Hudy sells a board that is somewhat the same.


oh yah Brad what kind of car won friday night???? and I did it with the b&t pack. so batteries don't mean a whole lot.


----------



## davepull

oh yah brad it is Puliafico


----------



## davepull

bbrcracer said:


> *local "club" races will be 15$,series races will be 25 dollars(focars,fseara) practice is 10$ all day or 5 $ half day. any other questions feel free to ask.... thanks billy *


somebody was telling the racers at HW that it was more expensive to race @rpm


----------



## David Butts

*important information*

Hey everyone. Just in case you had'nt heard there will be no racing at hw next friday night the 19th or on sunday the 21st. Only open practice if the shop decides to leave the lights on and the gate open for us.


----------



## New92

Well, that stinks, lol. The in laws were coming Friday night so I was needing an esape. Sunday was out anyway since we were having my daughter's first birthday. 

Now I have to find something else to do Friday night away from the house lol.


----------



## Poppa Ray

Dave B is that coffe or double espresso your drinking to be that zipped up @ 8:00 in the am. Let me introduce you to a good friend of mine, his name is Red Bull. All the sugar and twice the cafiene (sp?). Hey anyone know where we can get some Jolt Cola for Dave. :devil:


----------



## davepull

Poppa Ray said:


> Dave B is that coffe or double espresso your drinking to be that zipped up @ 8:00 in the am. Let me introduce you to a good friend of mine, his name is Red Bull. All the sugar and twice the cafiene (sp?). Hey anyone know where we can get some Jolt Cola for Dave. :devil:



i lived off that red bull down at the birds there was a gas station down the street from the hotel that sold 3 for 5 bucks I drank like 6 in one night. wwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Shumacher 99

Dave P you have a PM


----------



## Shumacher 99

*sux*



David Butts said:


> Hey everyone. Just in case you had'nt heard there will be no racing at hw next friday night the 19th or on sunday the 21st. Only open practice if the shop decides to leave the lights on and the gate open for us.


WHy??


----------



## New92

Daytona


----------



## BryanW92

Is the Daytona race at the Ormond Beach track or someplace else? There's a big car show in the infield of the speedway that weekend too.


----------



## jmeadows

Daytona Speedway, same location as the car show.


----------



## BryanW92

I was going to the car show anyway. Now I'll have to go to the race while I'm there. Is it in the infield? I've never noticed it before and I always go to the Spring Car Show, but last year I wasn't into R/C and was too busy hunting for a set of factory rims for an 86 Monte Carlo SS to notice an R/C race.

Is the R/C track running Sat and Sun?


----------



## jmeadows

Yep, Friday, Saturday, Sunday. I've never been, someone told me it was at the entrance to Pit Road.


----------



## David Butts

*Daytona race info*

Yeppers! For the last several years there has been an rc race during the spring spectacular car show. It's held on the front straight just to the east of where the tunnel entrance is. Its one of the reasons I got back into racing. I have gone to the car show the last seven years or so and have casually spectated at the rc race. I was able to shrug off the urges to get back into racing until last year when I saw a few people I knew. It was all down hill for me from there. And they rest as they say is history.


----------



## BryanW92

Do they run TC and oval? Is there any info on the web for the race?


----------



## David Butts

BryanW92 said:


> Do they run TC and oval? Is there any info on the web for the race?


Bryan yes they run touring car and oval. Gas and electric I believe but if your thinking of racing it may be too late to get in. Due to security concerns I dont believe there are any at track entries. There is a thread on the oval tracks or general discussion page. Yikes it costs like twenty bucks to get into the carshow as a walk in spectator. It was $35 last year for me to get my buick in the infield.


----------



## bjessee

dave "Puliafico" is not very nice


----------



## BryanW92

I was hoping to run one race, just so I could say that I have raced at Daytona International Speedway.


----------



## jmeadows

BryanW92 said:


> I was hoping to run one race, just so I could say that I have raced at Daytona International Speedway.


Bryan, I have an entry that I will probably not be using. I will contact Mike Bean and see if I can transfer it to you.


----------



## xpss

any body can sign up on friday at the track,i do it every year.i my self will not be going down until saturday so i have to give them my info before friday.if you want to race please come on down,we'll see u there....bear ps dave i can't believe us losi guys haven't caught more greef.come on what's up?might be the last time that happens.ahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## davepull

bear thiat is a big might. you know why I have an atomic sticker on the back of my car? so you have something that is familiar to look at. mmmmmmmuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## xpss

lets see dave p 1 win..............bear the last 2 months of fridays.lol anyways my hats off to ya.im gonna have to work on my car now.i havent touched it since the birds.look out when we get back from daytona!


----------



## davepull

that's just because i haven't been racing that much!!!!!!!


----------



## xpss

only time will tell.


----------



## Shumacher 99

I love racing...Dave vs. Bear, Losi vs. Associated, Good vs. ummmm Good. Let the epic battle begin ding, ding, ding. Round 1 come out swinging. Me ,I am still on the under card fighting some chick.. :thumbsup:


----------



## davepull

Bear and I have had alot of good battles in the past. I just hope that HW puts us in the same heat next time. 

I like running with him he runs you clean.


----------



## davepull

as fas as losi vs associated. we all know that associated rules the track just look at what car won friday night uum A TC3 GO SHAFT CARS!!!!!


----------



## rcgen

I wonder what's the ratio tc3 to losi...tc3 finally won one hmm


----------



## Shumacher 99

We are out numbered. Plus everyone with Associated are newbies. Like me. Although I have finished in the A main and never below 4th says alot for the car. Me I suck, car no suck.. :tongue:


----------



## Shumacher 99

davepull said:


> Bear and I have had alot of good battles in the past. I just hope that HW puts us in the same heat next time.
> 
> I like running with him he runs you clean.


Bear runs you very clean . most everyone does except for one or two.I won't name names but you know


----------



## bjessee

hello


----------



## davepull

rcgen said:


> I wonder what's the ratio tc3 to losi...tc3 finally won one hmm


 actually fro the last year I have ruled hobby world with a TC3


----------



## davepull

Shumacher 99 said:


> Bear runs you very clean . most everyone does except for one or two.I won't name names but you know



there is a ddifference between running clean and not knowing any better


----------



## New92

Shumacher 99 said:


> We are out numbered. Plus everyone with Associated are newbies. Like me. Although I have finished in the A main and never below 4th says alot for the car. Me I suck, car no suck.. :tongue:



newbie? lol

*I* am a newbie, you are just rusty lol.


----------



## davepull

sorry was going to type more but i had to go doody!!!!! lol


----------



## New92

But you took the time to type THAT??

Hey Ray


----------



## davepull

didn't take any time because I'm fast lol MmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## New92

You know what we ought to do one night when Friday racing is cancelled for whatever reason is to all get together and go out to eat or cook out or something. I think all of you guys are pretty fun to hang out with its not like we dont have stuff in common lol.

I have lived here for about 4 years and the only people i know are the guys in my truck club www.rcst.com , the Jacksonville Corvette club, and you guys.

Just a thought since we are approaching nicer weather with spring and summer....

then again I could just be bored and rambling lol....


----------



## New92

we still talking about typing right??
:lol:


----------



## davepull

plan on it when we get into our house the garage (Dave's speed shop) will be always open


----------



## New92

Thats a given....seeing as how I wont have to drive more than 3 minutes to get there...I hate Blanding lol.


----------



## Shumacher 99

New92 said:


> newbie? lol
> 
> *I* am a newbie, you are just rusty lol.


I am rusty but still pretty new to tc. oval and a little offroad is where i raced the most before. TC is friggin hard


----------



## Shumacher 99

Dave PEE. Dave speed shop sounds good . What kind a refreshments will be in stock?..lol I may need alot to untweek my car withj all those little spacers.lol


----------



## Shumacher 99

Dave how do you like that GT7? I am going to order a new speedo very soon and I am having a hard time between the GT7 and the Futaba 800..What is your 2 cents?


----------



## davepull

beer and soda and sweet tea 

I like the GT7 it seemed to have just as much power and was smoother than the quantum


----------



## Shumacher 99

mmmmmmmmm beeeeer......


----------



## davepull

jack--------------------a------------------------s-------------------------------s


----------



## Shumacher 99

hHAAHAH


----------



## bjessee

i just like to hack you fockers,
hahahahahahahahahahaha,

actually, i am still learnin' meself,
so i don't do it on purpose(except dave p)
so forgive me,

bbbbbbbbbbbbjjjjjjjjjjjjjeeeeeessssssssssssseeeeeee


----------



## polachjm

I cannot wait to get out there again. Its been almost 6 weeks since I last saw some track time. I should be there this sunday. Thank god this is the last one of these "Excursions" ever. 

Jason


----------



## davepull

there is no racing this sunday. but I am sure you can practice


----------



## David Butts

*Hey thats a good one*



davepull said:


> plan on it when we get into our house the garage (Dave's speed shop) will be always open



Hmmm? Daves speed shop huh? Well Buttsey's is almost always open and that little refrigerator by the door almost always has beer in it. 

Beer? It's like comm drops for the brain! :jest:


----------



## Shumacher 99

Well Where is the invite??


----------



## Shumacher 99

BUTTS"Y Val said you stopped by the other day. Did you tell him to bring his big butt to the track?lol


----------



## Poppa Ray

I'm all for hangin' somewhere this Friday. The warden (wife) is letting me skip out for the night anyway. Of course the guys at work want to hangout Thurs at Bourbon St. the aftermath of that may well void my skipping out priveleges for a month or six. :devil:


----------



## David Butts

*Yes sir*



Shumacher 99 said:


> BUTTS"Y Val said you stopped by the other day. Did you tell him to bring his big butt to the track?lol


 Yes sir I sure did. He told me he's been working too much. What a line of jibberish. Hey it'd fit in fine here.


----------



## David Butts

*bummer!*



Shumacher 99 said:


> Well Where is the invite??



Well after this deal with my wife's surgery I'll be ready for some heavy drinking and bench racing. Her surgery is now scheduled for the 25th in Miami and she's staying down there till after it and a couple of days for recouperation as well.


----------



## rcgen

Hi, its been awhile...anyone in tc crossover to oval for the weekend :wave:


----------



## bjessee

I got a generator
I got a generator
I got a generator
I got a generator
I got a generator
I got a generatorI got a generator
I got a generator
I got a generator
I got a generatorI got a generator
I got a generator
I got a generator
I got a generator
I got a generatorI got a generatorI got a generatorI got a generator
I got a generator
I got a generatorI got a generatorI got a generator
I got a generatorv
I got a generatorI got a generator
I got a generator
I got a generator


----------



## bjessee

Hahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahh
Hahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhaa
Hahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahha
Hahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahha
Hahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahha
Hahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahha
Hahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahha
Hahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahha
Hahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahha
Hahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhav


----------



## davepull

very good brad now sit down


----------



## New92

Lmao !!


----------



## bjessee

Dave P is very mean, and he won't help you if you don't like what he says.
Dave P is very mean, and he won't help you if you don't like what he says.
Dave P is very mean, and he won't help you if you don't like what he says.
Dave P is very mean, and he won't help you if you don't like what he says.
Dave P is very mean, and he won't help you if you don't like what he says.
Dave P is very mean, and he won't help you if you don't like what he says.
Dave P is very mean, and he won't help you if you don't like what he says.
Dave P is very mean, and he won't help you if you don't like what he says.
Dave P is very mean, and he won't help you if you don't like what he says.
Dave P is very mean, and he won't help you if you don't like what he says.


----------



## bjessee

Bear is the greatest RC Car drive in the world!!!!
Bear is the greatest RC Car drive in the world!!!!
Bear is the greatest RC Car drive in the world!!!!
Bear is the greatest RC Car drive in the world!!!!
Bear is the greatest RC Car drive in the world!!!!
Bear is the greatest RC Car drive in the world!!!!
Bear is the greatest RC Car drive in the world!!!!
Bear is the greatest RC Car drive in the world!!!!
Bear is the greatest RC Car drive in the world!!!!
Bear is the greatest RC Car drive in the world!!!!
Bear is the greatest RC Car drive in the world!!!!
Bear is the greatest RC Car drive in the world!!!!
Bear is the greatest RC Car drive in the world!!!!


----------



## davepull

I am going to have a moving party your all inviteded. it's goping to be @ 1100 am on APR 3RD when it is all done I'll get pizza and Beer.


----------



## bjessee

Hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe!!!
Hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!
Hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!
Hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!
Hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!
Hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!
Hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!
Hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!
Hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!
Hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!
Hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!
Hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!
Hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!
Hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!
Hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!


----------



## Shumacher 99

bjessee said:


> Bear is the greatest RC Car drive in the world!!!!
> Bear is the greatest RC Car drive in the world!!!!
> Bear is the greatest RC Car drive in the world!!!!
> Bear is the greatest RC Car drive in the world!!!!
> Bear is the greatest RC Car drive in the world!!!!
> Bear is the greatest RC Car drive in the world!!!!
> Bear is the greatest RC Car drive in the world!!!!
> Bear is the greatest RC Car drive in the world!!!!
> Bear is the greatest RC Car drive in the world!!!!
> Bear is the greatest RC Car drive in the world!!!!
> Bear is the greatest RC Car drive in the world!!!!
> Bear is the greatest RC Car drive in the world!!!!
> Bear is the greatest RC Car drive in the world!!!!


I thought Bjessie was???  :roll:


----------



## davepull

bjessee said:


> Dave P is very mean, and he won't help you if you don't like what he says.
> Dave P is very mean, and he won't help you if you don't like what he says.
> Dave P is very mean, and he won't help you if you don't like what he says.
> Dave P is very mean, and he won't help you if you don't like what he says.
> Dave P is very mean, and he won't help you if you don't like what he says.
> Dave P is very mean, and he won't help you if you don't like what he says.
> Dave P is very mean, and he won't help you if you don't like what he says.
> Dave P is very mean, and he won't help you if you don't like what he says.
> Dave P is very mean, and he won't help you if you don't like what he says.
> Dave P is very mean, and he won't help you if you don't like what he says.


I'll help anybody with a TC3. brad just becasuse you still haven't learned
tha " wehn somebody faster thatn you speeks listen" don't give me a bad rap. JA


----------



## Shumacher 99

davepull said:


> I am going to have a moving party your all inviteded. it's goping to be @ 1100 am on APR 3RD when it is all done I'll get pizza and Beer.


so what time do you think you will be all moved???


----------



## davepull

Brad did you get a hold of lead paint chips as a kid?????????


----------



## bjessee

Funny how the cars are the same geometrically,
but someone has to have a TC3 for you to help them. BUTTHEAD


----------



## davepull

wait Now chris is easting the lead paint chips. 

what I mean is I need help moving and when it is done I'll buy beer and pizza


----------



## davepull

bjessee said:


> Funny how the cars are the same geometrically,
> but someone has to have a TC3 for you to help them. BUTTHEAD


what i mean is I know what things do on a tc3. if you have a losi that change might not work. I don't know may be I'll get a losi . aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh hhhhhhhhha aaaaaa never


----------



## bjessee

I guess you can use that as a way out of really want to help someone, but i always help people no matter what car they are driving, HPI, TC3, LOSI,
I guess i just like to help others,

NOT like DAVE SELFISH!!!!!


----------



## Shumacher 99

davepull said:


> wait Now chris is easting the lead paint chips.
> 
> what I mean is I need help moving and when it is done I'll buy beer and pizza


ooooooooooooohhhhhhh! mmmmmmmmmmm beeer! 

HOW MUCH CRAP U GOT?? :lol:


----------



## davepull

are you asking for help brad???


----------



## Shumacher 99

Brad Is A Very Good Helper (seriously He Has Helped Me A Few Times. Then Called Me A Name And Said Go Away Now....lol Jk


----------



## davepull

Chris it should take till about 6 pm :tongue:


----------



## bjessee

NO Dave,
I just wonder why you could not help me six months ago,
since i have been pitting with BEAR(the greatest rc car driver in the world) I have improved by leaps and bounds.

But really, I am just kidding with you,
I like it when you get your panties in a bunch!!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bjessee

John Meadows,
do you have the little alum motor stand still??
thanks,
brad


----------



## Shumacher 99

I'll Give You A Hand . Don't Know About 1100 I Usually Need To Recover A Little Longer From Fri. But I Will Meet You At Your New House And Give You A Hand For Sure. You Will Help Me Out With My Car When I Need It At Daves Speed Shop. Or A Small Fire May Occur??????? Jk


----------



## davepull

six months ago you hooked me up in the main 3 times then told Jay that I was stuck up. lol 

to all 

all you have to do is ask.


----------



## bjessee

As long as you have a TC3


----------



## davepull

like I said once in the hous Dave speed shop will be open.


----------



## Shumacher 99

bjessee said:


> As long as you have a TC3


Do they make another kind????


----------



## bjessee

You mean Dave's snob shop?????


----------



## New92

I will help load/unload shiat but my truck is not hauling ANYTHING

Just so that is known ahead of time lol....heck I broke a brake line when I hit a bump on I-75 with 2 bicycles in the back


----------



## New92

I must say Brad helps me out whenever I ask and doesnt talk down to me....maybe he doesnt like you guys as much as everyone likes me

:lol:


----------



## New92

So anything going on Friday night? Track..food...anything? The in-laws will be here Saturday and some of Sunday so I have to store up the fun :lol:

:tongue:


----------



## Shumacher 99

New92 said:


> I will help load/unload shiat but my truck is not hauling ANYTHING
> 
> Just so that is known ahead of time lol....heck I broke a brake line when I hit a bump on I-75 with 2 bicycles in the back


Thats because it's like an inch off the ground. And my truck is out need to get the bed liner in first . It's new ya know ...scratches bad for new truck. But you have another set of hands . to lift beer and pizza..lol


----------



## davepull

bjessee said:


> As long as you have a TC3


no any car I just won't gauntee that I can help.


----------



## New92

You're on dial up arent you Dave?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davepull

cool I am planning on getting a u hual. so I just need the help. 


Brad are you in???


----------



## New92

Think I either
a) emabarassed him
b) pissed him off
c) am imaging things in my own drunken (not really) stupor


:devil:


----------



## davepull

yah i am and ebay plus chasing my kid around.


----------



## New92

I am dreading that lol....mine is really starting to walk alot now....she took off across the entire living room on her own tonight. So it wont be long till I am really having to stay on top of her.


----------



## davepull

that doesn't sound right!!! lol I know what you meant to say


----------



## New92

....sigh....:lol:


----------



## davepull

I was thinking of going up a practicing friidy night anybody else? Brad???


----------



## New92

Sounds good to me...I will have the baseline setup back and will start going from there.


----------



## New92

Chris, I made the bid for you.

See ya guys I am out!


----------



## Shumacher 99

Fri sounds good


----------



## davepull

cool i want to make a droop change in the rear and also maybe a spring change in the front.


----------



## bjessee

I will be in Daytona this weekend,
you can continue to be the KING of
HOBBYWORLD DAVE P


----------



## Shumacher 99

New92 said:


> Chris, I made the bid for you.
> 
> See ya guys I am out!


ok we'll see what happens.Off road we he


----------



## davepull

bjessee said:


> I will be in Daytona this weekend,
> you can continue to be the KING of
> HOBBYWORLD DAVE P



I would rather be a king than the queen (brad)


lol


----------



## bjessee

I went offroading this weekend,
SINGING BRAD AND DANCING BEAR,
I got second, and Bear,
well he kept the trailer cool.


----------



## davepull

where Keystone??? do you guys run mod or stock?


----------



## bjessee

open mod
keystone.


----------



## davepull

i would like to do stock truck.


----------



## bjessee

you could not handle offroad,
you have to be smooth and not hack people,
and everyone there is nice,
not snobs


----------



## rcgen

stock truck come on nitro truck 1/10 & 1/8


----------



## bjessee

peace out folks,


----------



## davepull

nitro is cool if you are the driver and you have a pit crew. 

I raced offroad at first coast it was fun but there was only three of us


----------



## polachjm

I plan to be doing both oval and tc. Since I got a new oval car. I cant wait to try it out. Now all I have to do it get home so I can play with it.

Jason


----------



## rcgen

oh btw my other touring car is a ntc3, but don't tell anyone


----------



## New92

I have a XXX-NT but am looking into electric buggy,,,just trying to decide on 2wd or 4wd.


----------



## Shumacher 99

davepull said:


> i would like to do stock truck.


Get a truck Dave. Eugene and I are going to do some offroad'in down at Keystone this summer.Sundays ..lotsa fun. I want a 2wd buggy but I need to see what classes they run first. I was out bid on ebay already.Not worth anymore than my last bid so whoever shockazulu 43 is (on ebay) can have it.

P.S. Keystone is like 25 30 min. away from where your new house is. Sounded like you didn't know where it was . If youdid then ignore me being overly nice


----------



## davepull

maybe a xxx-4


----------



## bjessee

I have a factory team t 3 i will sell
for like $80 if someone is interested,
still very competitive, but just older.


----------



## jmeadows

> Man, I hate how things can change over night. I'm going to be selling the rest of my R/C stuff. I want it to go to people in Jacksonville first, so I'm going to post it here before the swap and sell section. 1 - 10L3 new never run rolling chassis - 75.00, 1 - 10L3 run on carpet, body, rolling blue center shock - PENDING, 1 - Novak Atom - used twice - PENDING, 1 - LRP Quantum Comp - PENDING, 1 - Monster Handout - PENDING, 1 - C2 19T New in package - PENDING, 1 - Trinity Motor Cooler - PENDING, 1 - Racers Edge Hauler bag - 20.00. 1 - Novak XXL Airtronics FM - PENDING, 1 - KO PROPO PDS-2143FET digital servo - 65.00 May have more, looking today.


Just wanted to make sure you guys saw this.

John


----------



## New92

ackkk, I am so broke right now but I see 3 or 4 things up there I want John...if you still have the 19T, 10L3, Monster, XXL, and/or the bag this weekend I will see what I can swing from the wife, lol.

Don't hold anything though but I will get in touch with you to see if you still have them.


----------



## jmeadows

Monster already claimed, I'll let you know if I have any offers on the others.

Please send emails to [email protected] so we don't bogged down this thread.


----------



## Shumacher 99

jmeadows said:


> Just wanted to make sure you guys saw this.
> 
> John


I want the c2. can't e-mail from work


----------



## jmeadows

Shumacher 99 said:


> I want the c2. can't e-mail from work



You got it.


----------



## Shumacher 99

cool where you want to meet? I will be at HW on Fri.????


----------



## Shumacher 99

bjessee said:


> I have a factory team t 3 i will sell
> for like $80 if someone is interested,
> still very competitive, but just older.


check pms


----------



## David Butts

*oops!*

Brad Jessee is the nicest racer on the planet. How dare y'all mock him. Lovely singing voice he has too. 










Ok Brad send the $20 to me now.


----------



## bjessee

money sent dave,
thanks


----------



## jmeadows

I'll be up at HW Friday night with everything. See you all then.


----------



## xpss

anyone practicing tonight?


----------



## New92

I was originally planning on tonight but it will have to wait till tomorrow night. Have to mow and all that today lol. I really like spring and summer but I was not missing the lawnmower staying in the shed lol.


----------



## xpss

cool i can break out the top secert stuff


----------



## David Butts

*you're being watched*



xpss said:


> cool i can break out the top secert stuff



Yeah thats it, Break out the top secret stuff. Just dont look at the light poles very close. You might see the nightvision(cause the lights dont work)extreme close up motion controlled totally automatic cameras where the lights used to be. They were installed to track all the non hw store bought equipment thats being used out back with anticipation of outlawing all of it's use on race nights/days. :tongue:


----------



## New92

LOL

Don't worry Bear, I have a trick or 2 up my sleeve that should be able to be shown...oh...in a year or 2 when I can maybe stay on the same lap as you lol.


----------



## Shumacher 99

Brad, I can;t make it up there on Thurs. but I will check out the t3 next time i see ya.


----------



## bjessee

10-4 goodbuddy,
comeback,
yeeeehaw,
hehehehehehe.

brad
jessee'


----------



## bjessee

the bear and i practiced last night and 
we both really suck.
so i think i am going to stop practiceing 
and start hacking,

oh wait.....i already do that,

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## davepull

hey new 92 do me a favor and print out the gt7 instructions


----------



## New92

alright


----------



## bjessee

Loser!!!


----------



## bjessee

??????????????????????????????????????????????????
??????????????????????????????????????????????????
??????????????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## bjessee

Where did everybody go???

Is it fast??
How fast is it??
How much does it cost??

Does it ever break??
Why did it only break in the main??

Are you a good driver??
Are you the best one out here??


----------



## bjessee

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## bjessee

Smoke you fool!!!!


----------



## bjessee

Bear,
Look Out For That 
Wall......to Late

Hahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## davepull

Hey Bear and Brad how was the race???


----------



## rcgen

hello anybody here or are you all at the spec oval/touring side


----------



## Shumacher 99

The Novak Duster ESC has been retired. After 6 years of going slow and always working. The Futaba MC800C is hired...lol


----------



## New92

You people post about as fast as I drive


:grin


----------



## polachjm

Is anyone going to be at the track on Wednesday after about 3 or 4 for practice?

Jason


----------



## polachjm

Or thusday? 

Jason


----------



## polachjm

Also I got my 19t motors. What gear ratio should I be looking for on my Losi for a start. With 42 tooth pulleys in both front and rear?

Jason


----------



## New92

I will more than likely go to Keystone to goof around in the dirt on Wednesday. Should be at HW on Thursday though.


----------



## Shumacher 99

Same Thurs


----------



## New92

oooo, I am telling you are not guarding shiznit and on the computer at work!!!!


----------



## Shumacher 99

yup lololol,ol


----------



## bjessee

What a bunch of weirdo's


----------



## davepull

hey Brad I got the gear set for my servo in so I'll have yours to give back @ the track friday night. 

also friday night is the first night of the points series


----------



## Shumacher 99

Dave, Bear , Brad, anyone are you going to race 19Turn ??Or are we staying with stock???


----------



## bjessee

open mod


----------



## Shumacher 99

bjessee said:


> open mod


Ok. ha ha ha .... Brad is Funny.


----------



## Shumacher 99

I think we sould leave stock for the newer people.Try to delay the T-spec craze for as long as possiable :freak: I know I am still new but I would like to try 19 Turn


----------



## rcgen

Staying w/stock I went over my r/c budget for the month maybe next Friday 19t...it's a new month :thumbsup:


----------



## BryanW92

Open mod would be great for you guys. All I keep hearing in the spec thread is that there's no way to get better unless you are running as fast as the laws of physics allow. You could get so much better if you started running open mod! :tongue: hahahahahahaha


----------



## Shumacher 99

Ha Ha Ha Ha !!!!


----------



## davepull

open mod is to expensive . you have to cut and brush the motorm every run. 19t I only have one 

I would like to run stock just because there is more people running it. especially when there is an A and B main it puts alot of pressure on you not to break the car and be in the B main. 

so I'm running stock.


----------



## Shumacher 99

well pooh. Bear I tried????


----------



## bjessee

How about run what ya' brung???


----------



## bjessee

Well I think we should just all quit,
give up, throw in the towel,
case i am so sick of people crying,
touring spec is the same as we run now,
trinity created it to generate revenue,

new car, new batts and motors.

so i think we should just run 19t and be done with 
it. 19t is not much faster, but with 19t the motor 
is not really an issue as bad as with stock.

so lets just play, and play fair......ok!!!

is it fast??
how fast is it??

does it ever break??
how come it only broke in the main??


----------



## rcgen

bjessee said:


> touring spec is the same as we run now,
> 
> so lets just play, and play fair......ok!!!
> 
> does it ever break??
> how come it only broke in the main??


Brad your right most of us run a losi or a tc3 chassis, 3000 or 3300 batteries (1400 or 2000 and sometimes 1600spec pack that's me during practice and play hehehe), 27 turn monster or green machine, (2p2k me) and c22 or c27 tires. Looks like spec to me. Driving levels and car setup, well that's up YOU the driver. We have a place to practice 7 days a week (weather permitting), Thursdays a bunch of us (touring guys practice and help each other out). I am fairly new to "touring" and I have asked Brad and Bear about car setup and help. They both drive the same chassis I do. (Losi) So stop the whinning and let play.

Oh btw we all break in the main because we're pushing our cars harder to finish ahead of the person in front. :wave:

EugeneB


----------



## Shumacher 99

bjessee said:


> Well I think we should just all quit,
> give up, throw in the towel,
> case i am so sick of people crying,
> touring spec is the same as we run now,
> trinity created it to generate revenue,
> 
> new car, new batts and motors.
> 
> so i think we should just run 19t and be done with
> it. 19t is not much faster, but with 19t the motor
> is not really an issue as bad as with stock.
> 
> so lets just play, and play fair......ok!!!
> 
> is it fast??
> how fast is it??
> 
> does it ever break??
> how come it only broke in the main??


I agree


----------



## bjessee

Brad Jessee is CRAZY!!!!! 
He thinks that the batterys and motors
are not what makes you go fast,
thats crazy!!!! There is no way its about the
driving skill and setup, how stupid is that????


does it ever break??
how come it only broke in the main??


----------



## bjessee

If your happy and you know it clap your hands


----------



## bjessee

(clap clap)...................


----------



## bjessee

If your happy and you know it clap your hands


----------



## bjessee

(clap clap)...................


----------



## bjessee

peek-a-boo, I see you!!!


----------



## bjessee

??????????


----------



## xpss

theres your problem nobody will race 19t and let some of the other guys race it out for a win.if everybody wont run 19t then maybe we should do what superior does and run stock and expert stock.everybody should have a chance to win.the more we all stay in the same class the same few people will be at the front week end and week out.......bear


----------



## New92

LOL.
Thanks Brad you just made me laugh to start the morning off! :lol:

I just want to race with you guys. I get nervous running with you all because I am scared I am going to mess one of you up or break something on your car. So sometimes I get twitchy from the nerves lol. 
I also found out why the car was so loose the last 2 weeks...the rear arm was broke on the inside where it is against the diff case and the hinge pin looked like a horseshoe. Butts(tm) and I couldnt even see it till I took it all apart just looking for something broken.

Oh well, I feel better now so let's race lol.
See you guys up there Thursday...going to Keystone today to get a little dirt time in.


----------



## New92

That's true Bear you and Dave are going to be up front week in and week out. Something that I enjoy though is making the A on my own merits and not because someone broke....kinda like I dont want to break every qualifier to end up in the B then start a decent run and break something there too lol.

As long as I improve week to week I am having fun. I dont really care about winning. Just getting better. I have the rest of my life to win.


----------



## polachjm

How far is Keystone from Middleburg? If its close I will have to get a dirt car.

Jason


----------



## polachjm

I have not raced in 6 weeks. I will be there this sunday though. Stock and possibly 19t!! 

Jason


----------



## polachjm

what is the popular class?


----------



## New92

Keystone is about 30 minutes from your house Jason, straight down Blanding. I am going to just mess around with my XXX-NT. I am going to get either a XXX-4 or XXX-BK2 this summer not sure which yet lol.


----------



## polachjm

Thats awesome. Looks like I am going to look for a buggy now!! Thats almost as close as hobby world. Plus no traffic. Sounds like I am definetly game for some dirt racing.

Jason


----------



## rcgen

I just want to race. It don't matter if it is stock or 19t. It don't matter if I finish last or first everytime. I just do it for the fun and learn from everyone else. I really enjoy trying to catch up during the race or trying to stay on the same lap


----------



## New92

I couldnt have said it better!

Oh wait, all I have to do is type "Eugene is the man! and knows how to get a point across!"


----------



## polachjm

I will race 19t. Whats the worst I can do break it. I already do that!!!

Jason


----------



## xpss

keystone is 30 mins tops from middleburg. i guess if i wanta run 19t i better get an oval car.so sadddddddddd!


----------



## xpss

i say we all race 19t and dave can be the king of stock.if somebody needs a motor i will lend them one for the night.let me know. bear


----------



## polachjm

Has anyone read that "Motor Black Book"? Is it worth buying?

Jason


----------



## New92

I will race 19T I dont care...like Jason said worst that can happen is I break something lol....I know how to do that already and can fix just about any part on the car in under 3 minutes now lol.

I told him last night that I was going to buy a C2 next week when I got paid anyway.


----------



## New92

I havent read the motor book. But I am about to order that XXXMain Chassis guide that Dave got from John the other night. That was pretty awesome and informative.


----------



## xpss

theres some good set up stuff on www.about.com and its free.i use it all the time for my off road cars.it will make u fast like bjessee.thats fast.


----------



## David Butts

*Oh no!*

News flash, Dateline march 22nd 2004. I actually picked up my TC3 lastnight and worked on it. The big news is, It wasn't broken either. I havent heard that sickening crack of an $5 suspension arm or front carrrier snapping in so long I'm actually thinking of running it again.

Of course it will all be over soon Sssnnnaaaaaaappppp! Darn the bad luck. You know if you dont run your car it never breaks.? 

What was I thinking?  I'm going to radio shack(tm) to buy me an Xmod. I heard they never break and they're fast too. You can change the tires and bumpers if you wish. I got some bad bling and its to be wasted.

I'd run 19t with you guys but all my 19t arms are in my stock cans. :tongue:


----------



## xpss

well duh dave thats why u break all those arms 19t arms in stock cans.ahahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## bjessee

you are so funny

hahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahav


----------



## bjessee

if your happy and you know it stomp your feet!!


----------



## bjessee

(stomp, stomp)............


----------



## bjessee

if your happy and you know it stomp your feet!!


----------



## bjessee

(stomp, stomp)............


----------



## bjessee

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poppa Ray

I'm all for 19t But I think we'll run into the same problems as always. In a month or two people will start wanting to run stock again and we'll have 3 or 4 fast guys (as in always the leaders) left running 19t. It has seemmed to me in the past 19t has been used to lure the faster competition out of stock so the slower guys can win. Honestly I've never gotten any better racing against the less competitive drivers. One of these days I'm gonna legitemately beat Bear and the rest of everyone that's faster than me (which is most of you) and i'm going to do it the same way I've made my recent improvements. Read the crap out of everything I can get my hands on so I can learn how to tune my car and practice so i can learn how to drive.  In the mean time whatever the fast guys run i run. But whatever it is we need to poop or get of the pot so some of us financialy handicapped can commit to some equipment. What i mean is if we decide to go to 19t we need to stay there even if some of us aren't as fast initially or start breaking everything. Besides that's just a good incentive to drive better and stay off the boards. See Y'all Friday.


----------



## New92

I am up for anything...cant do any worse than broken or last and I have been both so its all up from here lol.


----------



## bjessee

Well i guess we should take a vote,

there is two sides to the story,
on the one hand everyone running the same
class breeds the same people winning and 
some folks never win,

on the other hand,
the drivers that never race anyone faster,
never get any better??

But i think that maybe we should come up
with a way for everyone to be able to get 
a trohy or plaque. maybe a B main or sportsman
plaque at the end of the points serious, or something like that,
but stock or 19t either is fine with me,

"The Brad Jessee"


----------



## Shumacher 99

How about something like most improved driver voted by everyone in that class?? It would be something to strive for unsted of them just saying oh well I'm not going to win anyway who cares.It's all about getting better in my opinion. It would be nice to have something that says I guess I am getting better....


----------



## Shumacher 99

Poppa Ray said:


> I'm all for 19t But I think we'll run into the same problems as always. In a month or two people will start wanting to run stock again and we'll have 3 or 4 fast guys (as in always the leaders) left running 19t. It has seemmed to me in the past 19t has been used to lure the faster competition out of stock so the slower guys can win. Honestly I've never gotten any better racing against the less competitive drivers. One of these days I'm gonna legitemately beat Bear and the rest of everyone that's faster than me (which is most of you) and i'm going to do it the same way I've made my recent improvements. Read the crap out of everything I can get my hands on so I can learn how to tune my car and practice so i can learn how to drive.  In the mean time whatever the fast guys run i run. But whatever it is we need to poop or get of the pot so some of us financialy handicapped can commit to some equipment. What i mean is if we decide to go to 19t we need to stay there even if some of us aren't as fast initially or start breaking everything. Besides that's just a good incentive to drive better and stay off the boards. See Y'all Friday.


Couldn't say it better myself Ray. See ya FRi!!


----------



## Shumacher 99

who all is going to be at practice thrus??


----------



## bjessee

"The Brad Jessee"


----------



## polachjm

I will be there today for practice. My car is still setup for the last layout.


----------



## bjessee

"The Brad Jessee"
Will be present!!!


----------



## polachjm

Brad bring 2 of your 3300 packs you want to sell. I will buy them.

Jason


----------



## New92

I'll be there.

Eugene


----------



## xpss

the bear will be there,you know me "the brad jessee under study""im learning to be an a--hole just like the pro!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## New92

woot woot....

Got my Futaba back yesterday lol. Now I can pretend I am fast again!

"wasn't cost effecient to repair so it was replaced"
sounds like me lol


----------



## xpss

is it 4:30 yet? how bout now?


----------



## davepull

i'll be there


----------



## xpss

with a 19t right dave?


----------



## polachjm

I will be giving 19t a try today. This ought to be funny. Watching me drive banging off the pipes like a pinball machine.


----------



## New92

Actually I spoke too soon. Some things are up tonight that I had forgotten about so I doubt I will be able to make it up there afterall


----------



## polachjm

Well I have to say. You guys did an awesome job with the new track layout!! The new track has turns. I thought I did fairly well until the sun went down. I cannot wait to race sunday.


----------



## polachjm

I wish I could be out there tonight but I have duty and I am stuck here on the boat......


----------



## bjessee

bear is so fast, i think that i will stop racing until someone can beat him


----------



## bjessee

i sure wish i was fast, like "The Bear"


----------



## bjessee

He He He


----------



## bjessee

dave p is fast too, I just don't know if \
i can hang with "The Pull" and "The Bear"

Its like a Bear Pully race,
or maybe "The Dancing Bear, and his P"


----------



## bjessee

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## xpss

its time to quit then cause nobody is going to beat me this series.


----------



## xpss

ill say i owe it all to my sponser bjessee


----------



## New92

xpss said:


> its time to quit then cause nobody is going to beat me this series.



It's going to be fun to watch that's for sure!

Are we going to always start doing a point series now since more people show up?


----------



## Shumacher 99

xpss said:


> ill say i owe it all to my sponser bjessee


I GOT SOMETHING FOR YA ...SSSSSHHHHHHUUUUMMMMMAAAACCCHHHHEERRR!!!


----------



## davepull

hey Chris don't worry about the chair. 

and our deal still stands about Bear right?

xpss 
Member
its time to quit then cause nobody is going to beat me this series.

we'll see about that.


----------



## Shumacher 99

Did you 
get a chair or are you pitting in the dirt??


----------



## xpss

let the games begin.we'll be pulling out all stops!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shumacher 99

davepull said:


> hey Chris don't worry about the chair.
> 
> and our deal still stands about Bear right?
> 
> xpss
> Member
> its time to quit then cause nobody is going to beat me this series.
> 
> we'll see about that.


 Yeah the deal is still on . I got your back 

-Mr. Hack 

J/K


----------



## polachjm

I have got a question for you guys. Can we run any tire we want in touring stock and 19t? Or is it just takeoffs. If it is just takeoffs. Do they have to be the premounted tires or can I just buy the rubber and buy differerent rims? Since I have been told the rims on the premounted takeoffs are plastic instead of nylon. 

Jason


----------



## polachjm

I hope you guys had a good time tonight. I am stuck here on the boat. Who won tonight?

Jason


----------



## BryanW92

You can run any rubber tire.

Sorry you're stuck on the boat. I was stuck at the power plant and couldn't make it to the races too. What boat are you on?


----------



## Shumacher 99

Greatr racing tonight between Bear and Dave P. . Dave set a new track record with a blistering 21.6. Bear got the victory and drove a great race. Dave was just sick fast but couldn't run Bear down. WOW what a race. as for me I broke in both qualifiers and finished 5 sec. behind John Hart in the B-main who also broke twice. My night sucked

P.S. Never by a JR radio what a piece of sh#*!


----------



## polachjm

I am on the USS Vicksburg CG-69


----------



## David Butts

*Oh boy!*



polachjm said:


> I have got a question for you guys. Can we run any tire we want in touring stock and 19t? Or is it just takeoffs. If it is just takeoffs. Do they have to be the premounted tires or can I just buy the rubber and buy differerent rims? Since I have been told the rims on the premounted takeoffs are plastic instead of nylon.
> 
> Jason



Yep as Bryan says you can run any rubber tire wheel combo you like as long as they're regulation size(heighth/width)but beware, Some of the HPI wheels allthough they look great are made of what appears to be polystyrene plastic and they'll shatter with a hard hit. I've seen the centers of a few of the takeoff wheels get knocked out but those that have had that happen will tell you it was a pretty viscious hit that did it.

Customarilly foams(I know you didnt ask this)are used primarily for indoor carpet racing or outdoor nitro sedan racing and as such are pretty much frowned on for electric sedan at hw.


----------



## David Butts

*Now this is a touring car track!*

http://rcracer.com/images/p_btc03040.jpg 

Check out this track guys. Imagine no more broken parts from hitting pvc. Oh my how racing could be fun. Ok, Who's gonna build it for us?


----------



## davepull

last night was a blast. The mighty TC3 showed it's power in the main ripping off a 21.6 and a few 21.9's. but when it was all said and done I won the battle but Bear drove a clean race with the losi also ripping off some 21.8's and won the war. it was a blast. yah butts that would be cool.

as far as my set up goes it is still the same as I post a few pages back. just put new tires on that's all.

it was good to see a couple new faces out there I noticed that we were missing the Eugene's??????

what up guys????


----------



## New92

I was babysitting lol. And a little, ok a lot, tired from a pain in th ebutt week lol. About 10:00, I was like crap I wish I had gone out there lol.

Congrats on the times and record, thats about, ohhhh, say 4.5 seconds faster than my fastest time out there so far lol.


----------



## davepull

yah yah yah yah yah don't let it happen again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David Butts

*Hi there!*

Yoo hoo. I worked on my TC3 again today. tick tock tick tock. Is that a countdown clock I hear? You "B" main guys better be ready for when I get it back out there. :tongue: I wish it worked as good as my oval car does.


----------



## bjessee

dave p is mean!!
dave p is mean!!
dave p is mean!!
dave p is mean!!
dave p is mean!!
dave p is mean!!
dave p is mean!!
dave p is mean!!
dave p is mean!!dave p is mean!!dave p is mean!!
dave p is mean!!
dave p is mean!!
dave p is mean!!
dave p is mean!!
dave p is mean!!
dave p is mean!!dave p is mean!!
dave p is mean!!
dave p is mean!!
dave p is mean!!dave p is mean!!
dave p is mean!!
dave p is mean!!
dave p is mean!!
dave p is mean!!dave p is mean!!dave p is mean!!


----------



## bjessee

nuff said


----------



## bjessee

still, nuff said


----------



## bjessee

once again, nuff said


----------



## WehnerRacer

hey guys hope everyone is doing great. Just a couple of things, first thanks for helping me out since i am a new guy to the track and hobby. Another thing, running stock touring what color spring should i be using and which holes should i be bolting to on a tc3 where the shocks go. Inside outside or middle?? The car i have came with bronze in first and silver in back. Could i get the car to handle tightier if i change springs?? thanks guys


----------



## davepull

here is my current set that should be a good base line starting point for yah.

front 
f-2 block 4 deg losi carriers and losi steering knuckles
camber links down and in 
shocks in on the arm middle hole on the tower
blue spring with #2 pistion and 60 wt oil
6 droop

batteries forward gearing is 96 spur 34 or 33 pinion with a monster.

rear camber links down and in 2+2 block 4 droop
shocks out on the arm middle hole on the tower 
gold spring with #2 pistion 40 wt oil

.063 sway bars front and rear 

this set up makes the car react pretty fast but provides plenty of steering.

Mazda 6 body

bsically I run everything just llike the book says with the exception of the springs rear toe and oil


----------



## bjessee

davepull 
Elder Statesman=mean
davepull 
Elder Statesman=mean
davepull 
Elder Statesman=mean
davepull 
Elder Statesman=mean
davepull 
Elder Statesman=mean
davepull 
Elder Statesman=mean
davepull 
Elder Statesman=mean
davepull 
Elder Statesman=mean
davepull 
Elder Statesman=mean
davepull 
Elder Statesman=mean
davepull 
Elder Statesman=mean
davepull 
Elder Statesman=mean


----------



## davepull

hey Brad if you really think that I meant to run into then you really don't know me.


----------



## Shumacher 99

*Ray*

Ray,
I will pick the power supply up from you on fri at the track. I asked the guy if he wanted it and he said yes.


----------



## David Butts

*oh boy!*

I got a mazda 6 today. Hmm? is that the secret? Darn! I'll have to keep looking. I also painted all of my shock springs pink so now no one will know what I'm running. Dang it! Neither will I.???


----------



## Poppa Ray

Chris, I'll make sure to bring it. Just got finished w/ a hackfest practice session. Where'd everyone go now that we've switched Sundays to accomodate the schedule in Georgia?


----------



## Shumacher 99

David Butts said:


> I got a mazda 6 today. Hmm? is that the secret? Darn! I'll have to keep looking. I also painted all of my shock springs pink so now no one will know what I'm running. Dang it! Neither will I.???


Whats up Dave ???Now that "P" is running 4-cell stock you want to run with us? I'ts cool I hope this will be an everyweek thing. I like racing with ya. Sounds like your getting serious with the Mazda body though. According to "p" that is THE body to run. I trashed the BMW I was running so I am off to buy a new one( Alfa or Stratus 2.0). That hit I took with the glich in the first qualifier cost me alot of $$$. I sad it once I'll say it again JR radios SUCK


----------



## Shumacher 99

Poppa Ray said:


> Chris, I'll make sure to bring it. Just got finished w/ a hackfest practice session. Where'd everyone go now that we've switched Sundays to accomodate the schedule in Georgia?


cool i'll be there fri


----------



## polachjm

I will be running 4 cell stock. Got my car running today.


----------



## Poppa Ray

polachjm said:


> I will be running 4 cell stock. Got my car running today.


If I get there early enough on Fri to practice I'll run 4 cell stock too. Can you believe the reason the car didn't work was I pluged the leads into the receiver backwards? :tongue: Stoopid stoopid stoopid!


----------



## WehnerRacer

Thanks Dave for your help. i am doing pretty well,but now i hope i can beat mike and steve short.


----------



## bjessee

I got a mazda 6 today. Hmm? is that the secret?

Hey Mr.Butts(tm) be careful with that body,
the thing I do not like about it, it the front cracks
over the tires really easy. See this is not a problem for good drivers like Dave Pull, that hack lower skill drivers to get even further ahead in the race, cause he know you can't catch back up with the other racers. But anyway, the front cracks easy over the tires. 

"The Brad Jessee"

Is it fast??
How come it only broke in the main??


----------



## Apl Hed

bjessee said:


> I got a mazda 6 today. Hmm? is that the secret?
> 
> 
> the best body out is the parma alfa. it was dialed at the roar nats.


----------



## xpss

best body = tl alfa dave p congats on the 21.6 now i have something to shoot for. we got to run some 19t yesterday in ocala and had alot of fun with those guys down there.we need to get a band wagon up and go down there and invade that place.we made some laps on the new indoor off road track and all i can say is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!with a little luck they will be opening this weekend.it might be a all weekend racing next week,friday hobbyworld,saturday ocala and sunday superior hobbies.........later bear


----------



## rcgen

davepull said:


> it was good to see a couple new faces out there I noticed that we were missing the Eugene's??????
> 
> what up guys????


What you missed me? I just back this morning and will be ready for tc & pro-spec racing this Friday. 

Looks like HW had some good made for TV racing and I missed it...  

EugeneB


----------



## davepull

brad your a JA


----------



## Shumacher 99

Noone had a night like mine so I don't want to hear any arguing


----------



## bjessee

Dave Pull is a baby,
he can dish it,
but he can't take it!!

Dave P quote "if you would move I would not hack you"

well lets all drive like that,
it would be such a delight.


is it fast??
how fast is it??


----------



## Shumacher 99

come on people now smile on your brother everybody get togather try to love one another right now...mmmmmmm


----------



## bjessee

sssssssssssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bjessee

i have nothin but love for everyone


----------



## Shumacher 99

i luv everyone toooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## David Butts

*Dang it!*

You know one thing I dislike is for the body posts to be really long so that they sick way out in the air and mess up the whole scale look of our cars so I always cut'em as short as possible. You see where this is going? 

Uh huh, :tongue: My front body posts that were perfect for the stratus are now too short for the mazda. Oh well it's off to the shop for some new ones. It'll still be several weeks before the new improved Buttsmobile makes it's debut so you pro drivers like Brad and Bear and Dave and Ray and Chris and the Eugene's and on and on and on better look out. 

Who's this applehead guy? I think he thinks that I think I was being serious. I dont think that I thought I was thinking seriously but what do you think? :lol:


----------



## David Butts

*Potty mouth*



bjessee said:


> sssssssssssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt

Is that where you were going with this?

Brad is my hero. Oh now that's a scary thought. Actually I'd be very pleased if I could just run with him. He's pretty fast now. The first night I showed up at the track as an totally unkown to run my TC3 Brad and Dave P. were the first but not the only racers to offer me stuff to run with. Brad loaned(he never got it back)me a green machine 3 and Dave P. loaned(he never got them back either)me 2 3300 6cells to use. Moral of the story? Dont loan me anything, You'll never get it back. heh heh heh :tongue:


----------



## bjessee

Dave Butts(tm) is so silly.

hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha


hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha

hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha


hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha

and 

HA HA


----------



## rcovalracer

I will remember that Butts (TM), no freebies for you. :lol: 

Does anyone know how to get in touch with Jeremy "Hurricane Motors" I beleive. The guy that does the motor tuning at the track for $8?

Need to know if he will be there Friday night. Thanks ahead of time. *Kevin*

Kevin's RC Oval Site/Branford RC Speedway


----------



## Poppa Ray

I don't know how to get in touch w/ him but he is almost always there on Fri.
And I really need another tl alfa body preferably unpainted if anyone has one. I'd get it from HW but they don't seem to want to carry it in stock, not for the past couple of weeks anyway.


----------



## New92

Yea I am wanting another ALfa too. The Stratus just doesnt feel the same after running the Alfa for a few weeks.


----------



## Shumacher 99

got a new alfa 2-day. painted it pink. this ones for you Butts (tm)


----------



## davepull

hey chris I'll be at the house tomarrow I give yah a call.


----------



## WehnerRacer

Hey guys Wehner here again.....i am having a little bit of trouble with my oval car. What gears should i be racing on out pavement track. i was running a 36 but i wasnt fast enought. what else could i do to make my car faster. thanks guys your the best :thumbsup:


----------



## Shumacher 99

davepull said:


> hey chris I'll be at the house tomarrow I give yah a call.


Cool! what time???


----------



## Shumacher 99

WehnerRacer said:


> Hey guys Wehner here again.....i am having a little bit of trouble with my oval car. What gears should i be racing on out pavement track. i was running a 36 but i wasnt fast enought. what else could i do to make my car faster. thanks guys your the best :thumbsup:


There is an Oval thread for Hobby world in the Oval section. The Dave's run oval and touring but other than that this is the wrong group of yahoo's you want to ask about OVAL?? However last I heard a 3.0 for stock was a good place to start.


----------



## bjessee

I think i am going to paint a volkswagon bus,
or a 1/8 scale buggy body for my touring car


----------



## xpss

bjessee= gay :roll: heheheheheheheheehe!!!he is also the worlds greatest rc driver i wish i could be as fast as him.what do you guys think about him,i let him pit in my trailer and he races me for 2 laps in the main the other night and just pulls over and lets dave p go past with no problem.what a ja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## davepull

xpss said:


> bjessee= gay :roll: heheheheheheheheehe!!!he is also the worlds greatest rc driver i wish i could be as fast as him.what do you guys think about him,i let him pit in my trailer and he races me for 2 laps in the main the other night and just pulls over and lets dave p go past with no problem.what a ja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll:



that is because he thinks that I'll hack him if he doesn't???????

I think he has been eating lead paint chips again!!!!!!


----------



## Shumacher 99

Poor Brad always gets made fun of


----------



## xpss

atleast somebody feels sorry for him.


----------



## WehnerRacer

thanks shumacker99, i wasnt sure if they had one. i looked really quick but didnt find it. ill look again. thanks again for your help.


----------



## davepull

around 6:00 chris


----------



## WehnerRacer

hey dave i have a? The information you gave me for the tc3 what is a 2+2 block and 4 droop shocks and a #2 pistion. little confused here. Thanks again for your help


----------



## Shumacher 99

xpss said:


> bjessee= gay :roll: heheheheheheheheehe!!!he is also the worlds greatest rc driver i wish i could be as fast as him.what do you guys think about him,i let him pit in my trailer and he races me for 2 laps in the main the other night and just pulls over and lets dave p go past with no problem.what a ja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll:


He knew what was at stake and did the noble thing and pulled over. I'm glad I race with someone like that. BUT Bear you already knew that or he would'nt be in you xxx trailer.??? :thumbsup: Now for the bjessie=gay thing I heard that out at Keystone last time I was there..lolol


----------



## Shumacher 99

*Pink???*

This isn't flouresent RED???? double click pic


----------



## David Butts

*Ouch!*

Chris. Those flourescent colors are hard to get right. Look at my pink oval car, The last one was definately more reddish than my newer one. Spray lighter coats evenly until the desired color is reached then brighten it up by back spraying with white. Hey I bet you'll be able to see it.


----------



## bjessee

You guys are soooooooo freakin fun,

HA HA HA

HA HA HA


----------



## rcgen

Shumacher 99 said:


> This isn't flouresent RED???? double click pic


That don't look like flourescent red...wait till you see my "David Butts" (tm) flourescent red...I swear that can said RC283 Fluourescent Red...Looks like freshly painted new bodies will be out there for racing. :tongue:


----------



## WehnerRacer

hey dave i have a? The information you gave me for the tc3 what is a 2+2 block and 4 droop shocks and a #2 pistion. little confused here. Thanks again for your help. Also... the losi items you told me about, do they fit on my tc3? :drunk: 

i so wish i was coming out this friday but i am in school  so i wont be there untill the friday before easter which is in TWo weeks...cant wait.


----------



## rcgen

WehnerRacer said:


> hey dave i have a? The information you gave me for the tc3 what is a 2+2 block and 4 droop shocks and a #2 pistion. little confused here. Thanks again for your help. Also... the losi items you told me about, do they fit on my tc3?


4 droop shocks are set by the tiny set screws under you a-arms, you'll need a droop gauge and no room for error here, #2 pistons are the circle things inside your shocks. you can replace those with the different numbers and the losi items for a tc3...if davep are using them they should work he seems to know what he is talking about sometimes but he is really trying to make a TC3 into a losi 

Davep - I had to give complement and bust you at the same time.


----------



## davepull

the 2+2 block is the block that holds the hinge pins for the rear arms. the first 2 is the toe and the second 2 is the anti squat.


----------



## davepull

eugene (rcgen) you missed the TC3 laying down the 21.6 in the main. :roll:


----------



## Shumacher 99

rcgen we still meeting on thurs.????


----------



## WehnerRacer

thanks rcgen and Dave for your help.. cant wait untill i can get back there and race!!!


----------



## rcgen

Shumacher 99 said:


> rcgen we still meeting on thurs.????


I'll be there plus I need some mega track time


----------



## bjessee

Dave Pull is silly, 
he is always talking about 
springs and hinge pins and toe in,
i just drive baby.

HA HA HA

is it fast??


----------



## rcgen

davepull said:


> eugene (rcgen) you missed the TC3 laying down the 21.6 in the main. :roll:


I'll be there Friday to see a repeat performance and try to keep up with you that is if your wife lets you out


----------



## xpss

dave p-21.6 he cut the track.lol j/k that was an awesome lap.i guess you guys are gonna make work on my car for a change.geez just when all i had to do was charge a pack and watch xxx.tv.hahahahahaha :roll:


----------



## New92

ok, I call shotgun if Brad ever gets kicked out of the trailer :lol


----------



## bjessee

i got a shotgun for ya, punk


----------



## Shumacher 99

XXX trailer hehehehehe


----------



## bjessee

He HE he he


----------



## Shumacher 99

Anyone for some test and tune tomorrow??


----------



## xpss

as usual the brad and the bear will be there.just to let you guys know ocalas indoor track opens this saturday.check out www.newredhobbies.com for all the details.alot of guys from jax will be going down there saturday.....c-ya tonight bear


----------



## rcgen

I'll be there tonight


----------



## Shumacher 99

The Losi guys look fast in test and tune today. must have been the spool and the one way ....right Bear/bjesse....

-pinky


----------



## bjessee

heck no, we was prefectin' our cheatin' skills 's
sure good that we looked' fast though.

"The Brad Jessee"


----------



## rcgen

Yesterday wasn't my day for testing and tuning...Brad Thanks lending me the motor plate for the night. I think I solved my glitching problem by replacing that receiver so I'll be ready for you guys. It's been over two weeks of no racing for me. 

Davep-hope you can make it tonight I want to see that run....


----------



## xpss

dave p's run was a fluke.a once in a lifetime run.never again.there's a rumor that rook is planing on racing tonight.should be fun.
is it 4:30 yet? i can see the papers in the morning losi wins again................ bear


----------



## New92

The rumor on Rook has been going on for about a month now though, lol. I wish he would...would be a fun race to watch...you Brad and Daves


----------



## xpss

he told me last night he was.i told him i would let him win a quailifier tonight.he was doing that whining thing,you know how i hate that.lol


----------



## New92

LOL


just for the record I dont whine I ask questions lol


lol, just kidding


----------



## Shumacher 99

xpss said:


> he told me last night he was.i told him i would let him win a quailifier tonight.he was doing that whining thing,you know how i hate that.lol


sprimg, spring, spring, spring, spring , spring Brad hand me the spring ,spring Bear hand me the spring ,spring ,spring.......


----------



## rcgen

I'll volunteer to run in a lower main to watch that race.


----------



## rcgen

Jason you running tonight?


----------



## New92

rcgen said:


> I'll volunteer to run in a lower main to watch that race.



I would too...but I dont have to volunteer :roll:


----------



## polachjm

Yes I will be running tonight. Just trying to to think if I will race 4 cell stock also????

Jason


----------



## bjessee

dang, someone stop at the store and bet some charmin so 
The Bear can wipe his mouth.

HE HE HE
HE HE HE
HE HE HE
HE HE HE
HE HE HE
HE HE HE
HE HE HE
HE HE HE

"the brad jessee"


----------



## Shumacher 99

dum da dum dum duummmmm


----------



## davepull

i hate loosing these battles who's brite idea was it to start in the back??????????????

but the TC3 layed down a 21.5 and backed it up with a 25.7 lol it was a fun night


----------



## New92

Time for the track to be X-Rayed I think 

Soon hopefully anyway lol.


----------



## Shumacher 99

My car is fast to bad the driver is sssssssllllooooowwwwww


----------



## David Butts

*Things that make you go hmmm?*

You know I havent raced my TC3 on the new layout yet so I've had the opportunity to watch/marshal plenty of the races. One thing I've noticed and it perplexes several others and myself is the severity or observed lack of severity it takes to break these cars.

It seems that it's the light impacts that do the most damage. Lastnight I saw Dave P's car take several what looked like full throttle impacts with the pipe and he finished the main but Eugene G's car just touched a pipe and was destroyed. 

Same for mine the last time I ran it. A simple brush of the pipe where there were no connectors and it broke an a-arm, c-hub and steering arm. The hit didnt even change the direction of the car it just drug to a stop on the chassis. Then I see cars lastnight just blasting the pipe and then doing end'os and back flips and summersaults then just keep on racing. Waasssuuupppwwwiiiddaaattt?

I've said it before and I'll say it again. I HATE POLY VINYL CHLORIDE!

It would take a small furtune to do it but I bet that a simple addition of garden edging attached to the pipe all the way around the track on both sides would cure alot of the breakage that takes away the fun for everyone.

When looking at the cars. Almost all of them have some design of front bumper on them but due to the curvature of the pipe it just just goes under the curve resulting in full impact on the front or rear suspension. We need the r/c version of softwalls. Or better than that no walls but a painted layout but that would mean that the track could never ever be changed again. It sure would look good though. Ok enough of my crying. Who's next?


----------



## BryanW92

Its the curvature of the pipe that's killing us. Maybe a smaller diameter pipe taped to the pipe would help by keeping the bumpers from diving under the big pipe and taking the hit on the suspension components. I don't mean taping it to the side of the pipe like a pool table bumper, but put the small pipe on the ground up against the big pipe. 

Like this: 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=8839&stc=1

We could even use garden hose for the "anti-dive" pipes. 50' of that is pretty cheap and its flexible enough to easily conform to the shape of the PVC pipe.

Its spring time. We could all use a new garden hose. So if everyone brought their old hose to the track, we could do it for nothing. It wouldn't hurt to give it a try. The cheap small diameter hose would probably be best. The big stuff might turn the pipe into a jump ramp.


----------



## Poppa Ray

Now what would be very gentle and entertaining is to lay the entire track out in plow discs! :devil: Can you say "airtime" I knew you could. We'll all be driving cars with actuated canards on the front bumper and 9 ch transmitters and receivers. :lol:


----------



## Shumacher 99

Like Butts said the only way to fix it is to make a painted lay out and use discs around the corners. But we won't so why bother. Here is a tip if your going to hit the pipe floor it before you get there.


----------



## Lone Ranger

well, I went by the track today and met a few guys~ Hopefully I'll be running with you all soon! Problem is with my new Pro4 I am afraid of parts breakage (or better yet getting parts to fix the breakage!) looks like fun though, cant wait for the new onroad track to be up and running at Ocala! 

cheers,

Rob (L.R.)


----------



## bjessee

Hey I got an idea,
we could use set gear limits and
use closed endbell motors, and 
run super slow so that we don't break,

no wait...
we could just all sell our cars and quit and
sit around and remember what it was like to
race one another every friday,
and then go home.

is it fast??
how come it only broke in the main??


----------



## rcgen

That's the best idea I've read here NOT

You break your car then you go fix it so you can break/race again...lol It's all part of racing...we might as well race tanks :tongue:


----------



## Shumacher 99

rcgen said:



> That's the best idea I've read here NOT
> 
> You break your car then you go fix it so you can break/race again...lol It's all part of racing...we might as well race tanks :tongue:


X-RAY i.e. Tank


----------



## New92

Thats ok cause that XRay is on the way in the morning and hopefully will make an appearance Thursday night. If it breaks it breaks. But a new car always makes you drive better didnt you know that?

Just would be nice to be dialing a setup in rather than replacing something after each pack lol.

Its ok Brad....you're just misunderstood  

:devil:


----------



## bjessee

Mis under who???

I am so not mis sonder stood???

hahahahahahahahahahahha

"The Brad Jessee"


----------



## polachjm

Is anyone going to be out tuesday night for practice?

Jason


----------



## Shumacher 99

Thurs. I will be there


----------



## rcgen

Hey Brad did you say the front diff needs to be tighter than the rear?


----------



## rcgen

I checked my diff like you said - hold the wheels and turn the other set of wheels and now the front barely moves while the rear is a little loose.


----------



## bjessee

the front diff should be tighter than the rear or equal,
never looser, the front diff should barely move and the 
rear should slightly move,
remember drive out of the corner not thorugh it,

slower is faster!!
is it fast??
how come it only broke in the main??


----------



## rcgen

My front don't move and the rear is a little loose. I'll have try it out thursday

Thanks


----------



## polachjm

What do you do if your front end feels lazy. It just seems like it takes 2 days for the front end to come in.


----------



## bjessee

It is hard to say, remember the car is two parts 
working as one, do you have to much rear traction 
causing a push, or just not enough front traction??
best thing to do is come out thursday and start to change
things on your car, once you feel like you have it set right
you can make small adjustments from there.

all drivers are differnet, my setup is different than bears,
that does not make him faster, it just means he drives different.

practice makes you faster.

Bear has 10+ years==== #1
"the Brad" has 1 years==== slooowww

practice makes perfect

somethin' smells like poop

is it fast??

how come it only broke in the main??


----------



## xpss

wow the worlds greastest rc driver is giving advise fresh off of his win in orlando.thats why he's the best.when i grow up i wanna be just like him.and brad thats 6 years not 10.

and yes it does break in the main.


----------



## bjessee

Bear, lets remember,
you are
"THE GREATEST RC DRIVER IN THE UNIVERSE"
so you should give me advise to give to others.

hahahahhahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahaha

punk!!


----------



## Poppa Ray

tis better to have raced and broken than to have never raced at all. :tongue: Look at that there is a use for that saying, if it's paraphrased.


----------



## davepull

i thought I was the worlds greatest driver Brad


----------



## Shumacher 99

Poppa Ray said:


> tis better to have raced and broken than to have never raced at all. :tongue: Look at that there is a use for that saying, if it's paraphrased.


OK, Professor Ray


----------



## Shumacher 99

davepull said:


> i thought I was the worlds greatest driver Brad


Dave get off your butt and weed eat your yard...lol


----------



## Shumacher 99

The Oval car is almost ready....Beware Oval people Touring (real)drivers are coming.lol


----------



## rcgen

Shumacher 99 said:


> The Oval car is almost ready....Beware Oval people Touring (real)drivers are coming.lol


Shouldn't this be on the oval side??? Another convert :thumbsup:


----------



## David Butts

*uh huh.*



Shumacher 99 said:


> The Oval car is almost ready....Beware Oval people Touring (real)drivers are coming.lol


Yep usually when real drivers(touring)run oval there are wrecks worthy of charging admission to. Me? I get to watch real drivers race. I turnmarshal touring races with the real intention of learning all of y'alls lines so I can pass at will when I return to "real racing" . Thinking of changing my colors since the pink white and yellow is such a pain to tape off and spray. But then again maybe not.


----------



## Shumacher 99

Dave you're a real driver period. It could be boat racing and you would TQ


----------



## rcgen

David you don't need to change your colors...looks like most use the same colors but in different amounts of coats. Did you see that full body pink opps florescent red car?


----------



## Shumacher 99

rcgen said:


> David you don't need to change your colors...looks like most use the same colors but in different amounts of coats. Did you see that full body pink opps florescent red car?


Ha ha . Eugene


----------



## rcgen

Chris - Only question will you have it ready by this Friday?


----------



## Shumacher 99

No waiting on tires. Everthing else is ready


----------



## davepull

hey Chris and Eugene G I'll be out in the speed shop tomarrow night if you want to stop buy. yes Brad you can come over too that is if your girlfriend lets yah!!!!!!!


----------



## Shumacher 99

cool I might swing by and check it out...


----------



## New92

The car should be finished by then so I will bring it by if I can....


----------



## xpss

theres gonna be some new cars on the way in the xxx trailer as well????????????


----------



## New92

ruh ro!!

lol


----------



## BryanW92

Who posts the points standings on the unofficial web site? My points from last Friday aren't there.


----------



## rcgen

BryanW92 said:


> Who posts the points standings on the unofficial web site? My points from last Friday aren't there.


Shawn & George are the webmasters


----------



## polachjm

There website is quite impressive.


----------



## polachjm

Who is going to be out there tomorrow night?


----------



## polachjm

What time do they turn the lights off at?


----------



## bjessee

is it fast??


----------



## Shumacher 99

I was going to go Thurs. but changed my mind and will mow my yard ...yeaaaa! See ya's Fri night


----------



## Shumacher 99

Congrats to Eugene G. on his new X-RAY purchase. He brought it by after assembly and wow that thing is sweet. If it races as good as it looks were in trouble.


----------



## davepull

Yah Gino that car looks sweet. and like I always say if it isn't fast at least it looks good doin' it!!!!!!!!!

Man I ripped apart the TC3 I had 6 bad bearings in the car!!!!!!!! man Brad is a Hack!!!! 

And Gino I'll be in the shop again tonight and wife wife was serious if you want to bring the wife and kid over same for you Chris


----------



## New92

I will mention it to her and see what she says. I think there may have been some dinner plans made but I never get told anything till the last minute anyways so....

My parents are coming into town to pick up my daughter to keep her for a few days to spend some time with her but they wont be here long. 

Finished building everything tonight...tomorrow is electronics and see how it does. I didnt have as much yellow and white as I thought I did but it got the job done lol.

What you doing up so late anyway? I couldnt sleep so I am reading hoping it puts me there lol.


----------



## polachjm

Does anyone know if they run 2wd buggy at the dirt track??? Also how much should I expect to pay for a used xxx BK in great shape?

Jason


----------



## rcgen

Which dirt track? Keystone, Ocala, Newredhobbies, Thepit


----------



## polachjm

Keystone. Also which day are practice and which day do they race?

Jason


----------



## rcgen

They race on sundays Here's a link http://keystonehobbies.com/


----------



## rcgen

their message board saids no racing this sunday


----------



## polachjm

do you ever go up there to practice? If so what day.


----------



## rcgen

The track is open when ever the shop is open. Never practiced there just watched the races. I was thinking about dusting my some of dirt cars to try it out again. Only thing is I got used to racing oval and on road where there is no heavy dirt cleaning involved. I might try again one day.


----------



## polachjm

Thanks for the info.


----------



## BullFrog

rcgen - Iv'e got some foam tires for an rc10 new in the bag.


----------



## racer56

what is the website


----------



## rcgen

racer56 said:


> what is the website


whose website?


----------



## racer56

H/W website


----------



## rcgen

Hobby World 

Shawn's website of prospec & HW super speedway


----------



## New92

argh, talk about a long day. Daughter woke up this morning running a fever and has been grouchy all day. Took her to the Dr and they dont really know whats wrong just taking a wait and see approach. Then I hate solder....batteries suck....wiring sucks....

Last kit for me I am RTR'ing it from now on lol.

jk


----------



## bjessee

I was very disapointed that no one show up for practice. If you all break and lose and never get any faster, that is why!!!

PRATICE MAKES PERFECT
is it fast??
how come it only broke in the main??
soemthin' smells like poop
touch my potie spot???


----------



## Shumacher 99

poop!!


----------



## rcgen

I planned to practice yesterday but the wife wanted to go out for dinner so my plans were out to door  I am off today so I have to finish my to do list and off the to track. I may get there earlier than I usually do


----------



## polachjm

is it time to leave yet???


----------



## New92

Sure is nice to come home in 1 piece, lol.

And even nicer picking up 2 laps


----------



## davepull

that was so cool man. I am so happy for yah.


----------



## BryanW92

New92 said:


> Sure is nice to come home in 1 piece, lol.
> 
> And even nicer picking up 2 laps


That was a great run! What did you do to pick up two laps?


----------



## polachjm

Eugene you car looked really good last night in the main. That X-Ray is a tank. Congratulations on picking up 2 laps!!


----------



## New92

BryanW92 said:


> That was a great run! What did you do to pick up two laps?


Tried to get most of the push out. It was brutal in the 1st qualifier...couldnt even turn off power. 2nd qualifier was marginally better. The main was the softest front springs I have but I didnt want to make too many adjustments at once so next week I will stiffen up the rear. It stil pushes pretty bad but it is driveable. 

That car is so smooth though it is unreal. And a tank :lol: 

I can see 14 laps coming as soon as I get the setup right. Yesterday at 5 o clock was the first time it had ever touched the ground so I am happy with the initial impression


----------



## New92

Thanks Sonny and Jason!


----------



## rcgen

Great run last night...not breaking, finishing and winning your main in a brand new car. Way to go. Now join us or bump us from the A main. :thumbsup:


----------



## davepull

Chris is the best driver ever. And I hack people.


----------



## BryanW92

I need to get a tank...or figure out why my radio glitches and drives into the wall in the backstretch! I've been through 2 radios and 3 receivers and it still does it. I pulled the ESC out of my oval car today and put it in the TC3. Maybe that is the problem.

I know my car isn't "A-main fast", but having to drive half throttle from Turn 3 to the turn-in to the infield is really killing me.


----------



## Shumacher 99

Bear u have a pm


----------



## polachjm

bryan,
I can think of 2 things that could be causing your glitching. First, a dirty motor. Second, maybe you have a loose screw in your chassis that when you are driving is vibrating creating a different frequency signal. Tom Marlow had this problem with his L4. Also the circuit board capacitors on your motor could be shot. Just my .02

Jason


----------



## bjessee

If anyone is interested, I should be selling my losi soon. I like the look of the xray, so i think i will get one. If anyone is interested let me know, I alwo have lots of spare parts if any losi owners are interested. Thanks
Brad


----------



## BryanW92

The glitching problem seemed to get better when I wrapped my excess antenna wire around the top of the tube. 

I've checked the screws and can't find anything loose. I moved the rcvr away from the chassis and drilled a hole in my antenna tube to make sure that the antenna wire doesn't conact the chassis (or anything else).

I put the Sprint ESC from my oval car into the TC3 yesterday and it got MUCH faster. So maybe the ESC was going bad?? 

Radio problems suck!


----------



## rcgen

I have the same problem at turn 3. I've been told it's something turn 3 the glitch monster in that turn. I replaced my receiver but still does it sometimes. Last Friday I had my antennae inside the car and now it's outside the car. Also I use rechargable batteries in my radio and if goes down to a point it'll glitch so I try to keep it fully charge. Also check the capacitors or replace all try.


----------



## polachjm

bryan,
You can also twist the positive and negative wires from the motor around themselves. This will reduce the noise made by the wires.

Jason


----------



## bjessee

My wires are kinda noisy from time to time too,
I just spank them and they quiet down,

hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

AND

HAHA


----------



## BryanW92

I'm going to replace the circuit board on the motor with some real caps tomorrow morning and then get to the track for some testing.

I'll try twisting the wires and spanking them too (if Brad says spank 'em, I'll spank 'em!).

Something's gotta work!!

Maybe the transmitter just needs more power! 

Hmmmm....powerrrrrrr.........need....more......powerrrrrr.


----------



## Shumacher 99

davepull said:


> Chris is the best driver ever. And I hack people.


wow thanks Dave ...lol


----------



## New92

I got a bad cases of the glitches last omonth...was my ESC. Something burned out in it and it was glitching pretty bad and wouldnt reset. Finally sent it in for repairs and used a backup. No problem since.


----------



## davepull

Bryan have you changed crystals yet???????


----------



## xpss

chris the car is yours when your ready


----------



## xpss

chris you can call me at 266-3511 after 5.


----------



## Shumacher 99

Cool........


----------



## davepull

what about me Bear Can I call yah?????


----------



## davepull

hey when is the next superior race?????


----------



## xpss

dave call anytime
next superior race is 5/2


----------



## Shumacher 99

I will be a Team Losi member by tomorrow. Sorry Dave but The TC3 is headed for e-bay. Bear is giving me to good a deal to pass up. c ya


----------



## rcgen

OMG another losi driver...welcome to the club


----------



## Shumacher 99

How fast is it? How much did it cost? ( not much) Is it turbo charged???


----------



## rcgen

It don't matter, just drive the car as to as bear


----------



## BullFrog

They are also racing in Ocala this Sunday at Jacks Hobbies.They don't open the doors till 1m and racing starts at 3 and ends by 5pm.Next state race is there next month.


----------



## bjessee

I am the greatest!!!!


----------



## New92

Well, you will be when you get the XRay 


hmmmm, I may have to pull a fast one to get out there Friday night....and Ocala is only .....what....about an hour from here?

Sounds like a plan if anyone is interested.


----------



## davepull

I know that is out of the question but the superior race on the 2 of May is a go.


----------



## rcgen

This weekend is out for me...Uncle Sam has me this weekend


----------



## Shumacher 99

davepull said:


> I know that is out of the question but the superior race on the 2 of May is a go.


can't make that race.I will be in Cape Coral


----------



## bjessee

New92 said:


> Well, you will be when you get the XRay
> 
> 
> hmmmm, I may have to pull a fast one to get out there Friday night....and Ocala is only .....what....about an hour from here?
> 
> Sounds like a plan if anyone is interested.


Well me and bear ride down there all the time,

maybe we can get earl to go to,
we could all load up in the cherokee and
boogie down on sunday morning,
the old track was fun, 
haven't seen the new one yet,
bear wanted to go down on sat for some off road,
maybe if i sweet talk mama bear we can stay both days???

but i doubt it,

if we go, we will let you know.

The brad jessee


----------



## xpss

chris im not gonna be able to make it to hobby world tonight.give me a call again 266-3511 or at work 783-0250 x123 im here today till 3 sorry bear


----------



## NitroRacer

What time does HW close on thursday? Im going to be out in that area and wanted to get a little track time(the first since last summer)


----------



## New92

8 o clock is when the store closes.


----------



## Shumacher 99

xpss said:


> chris im not gonna be able to make it to hobby world tonight.give me a call again 266-3511 or at work 783-0250 x123 im here today till 3 sorry bear


Ok check ur pm


----------



## uspancarchamps

Hey just out of curiosity, how is the pan car racing there?


----------



## davepull

oval is stong but road course doesn't exist


----------



## David Butts

*Howdy*



NitroRacer said:


> What time does HW close on thursday? Im going to be out in that area and wanted to get a little track time(the first since last summer)


Actually if there are people the management knows outback on thursday night they will leave the track open. That is until someone forgets to turn the lights off. Only draw back is if your name(nitroracer)is any indication of the type of car or truck you have they frown on nitro at night since they are litterally right next door to houses. During the day seems to be ok during the week and on the weekends.


----------



## NitroRacer

Ill be leaveing the nitro cars at home. Just bringing the TC3 out for a little practice.


----------



## uspancarchamps

davepull said:


> oval is stong but road course doesn't exist


Ok cool. Im trying to get some dialogue going about oval classes for my race so you can go here and get something going:

http://www.fishermenstudios.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9


----------



## Shumacher 99

davepull said:


> oval is stong but road course doesn't exist


What?? Road course is the biggest class you dope....lol


----------



## rcgen

It's in reference to Pan Cars not 4wd touring LOL


----------



## davepull

yah Gay Faulker


----------



## Shumacher 99

oh duh


----------



## uspancarchamps

Hey, Do you guys want me to like post a copy of the flyer or something?


----------



## bjessee

Everybody, needs somebody,,,

lalalalalalalalalalala, lalalalala,

Everybody wants somebody, 

dededede, lalala, dededede,

"The Brad Jessee' "


----------



## Shumacher 99

"The X-RAY Brad Jessee"


----------



## New92

Shumacher 99 said:


> oh duh


Kinda sucks to be you right now huh?

:bird:

lol

:devil:


----------



## xpss

bjessee=x gay not x-ray


----------



## Shumacher 99

New92 said:


> Kinda sucks to be you right now huh?
> 
> :bird:
> 
> lol
> 
> :devil:


It NEVER sucks to be me


----------



## davepull

we'll see how chewy does with the xray.


----------



## xpss

it will go something like this bear 22.4 dave p a 21.5 and brad with a 29.2 hehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## davepull

no no no its dave p 22.5


----------



## New92

My fastest so far has been a 24.8 so you all need to shut up lol. I plan on breaking that (the time not the car lol) soon though.

Its ok though, one day I am going to surprise you all....just wait and see. :lol:


----------



## xpss

the losi wont run a lap over 24 seconds lol


----------



## New92

well, until this Friday lol.

=P


----------



## Shumacher 99

xpss said:


> the losi wont run a lap over 24 seconds lol


It better not my POS TC3 ran a 23.4


----------



## New92

You mean it better NOT right?

As in it better NOT run over 24 seconds .....

sigh.....

:grin:


----------



## Shumacher 99

That's What I meant.. Shut up Walter!!


----------



## Shumacher 99

New92 said:


> well, until this Friday lol.
> 
> =P


Only when I come around to lap the 2 X-Rays. HA HA HA!!!! Tanks are hard to pass.lol


----------



## New92

Shumacher 99 said:


> was that directed to me ?????? 24.8


:whistling


:lol:


----------



## Shumacher 99

New92 said:


> :whistling
> 
> 
> :lol:


I'm coming over today and we must talk about respecting you elders.


----------



## xpss

ITS ALL ABOUT THE *XPRESS* BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







XPRESS YOURSELF


----------



## New92

Shumacher 99 said:


> I'm coming over today and we must talk about respecting you elders.



Hey dumba&#...I AM your elder


:jest:


----------



## New92

xpss said:


> ITS ALL ABOUT THE *XPRESS* BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XPRESS YOURSELF



welll, it sorta LOOKS like an XRay so I can give you props for that :lol:


----------



## xpss

X Ray Needed A Good Car.
Can U Say Copy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Somebody Call The Cops


----------



## davepull

we'll see about that express. but you all are forgetting that the TC3 was .2 tenths faster than anything.


----------



## xpss

Anybody Can Go Fast For 1 Lap,its All About Consistanty
22.4
22.4
22.4
22.5
22.0
21.9
So On And So On!


----------



## David Butts

*Yikes!*

You touring nerds(as Katf1sh calls'em)can talk some pretty good smack. It's almost as if you have raced oval before or something. It's good to know all you guys to. Most of you are good people.


----------



## xpss

Buttsie When U Gonna Get The Real Car Out And Play With The Big Boys?


----------



## Shumacher 99

xpss said:


> Buttsie When U Gonna Get The Real Car Out And Play With The Big Boys?


Yeah left turn only. what u wait'in on????


----------



## David Butts

*Hmmm?*

Well I stopped by the old hobby shop on the way home from work and bought some Flourescent racing red this time instead of the pink since my last body turned out more like pepto bismol(tm) than red. I'm gonna start on my mazda 9 real soon. Oh wait it's upside down i'ts actually a 6  My bad!

I've now got enough 3300 packs that I can reassemble the two 6 cells I separated into 3 four cells back into 2 six cells for the TC3 which will give me four 6 cells to race/practice with. Man that confuzed me.??? Actually I cant run but one class a night at the present time and I'm having fun with the left turn stuff.


----------



## bjessee

I need to stop by the store and get lots of charmin so you people
can all wipe your filthy little mouths.

If you all would practice as much as you sling poo out your mouths
we would all be faster than KINWALD!!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

AND 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA,

if is fast??
how fast is it??
why did it only break in the main??
somethin' smells like poop!


----------



## uspancarchamps

Dude, all I wanted to know was how the pan car racing was. Im tryin to get people excited about my race and all. I dont particularly care about all this other stuff you guys are talkin about because 1) I dont live down there and 2) I dont race down there. I hope that some of you that race pan cars wouldnt mind making a trip out to beautiful San Antonio TX for the race next year and show em how they do pan car in FL


----------



## rcgen

Looks like someones feeling got hurt oh well guess he does know about the BSing that goes on here :jest:


----------



## BryanW92

Racing pan cars on a road course sounds interesting. I was going to sell my L4, but now I might convert it to an L3Touring and try some laps around the road course with 2WD!


----------



## uspancarchamps

rcgen said:


> Looks like someones feeling got hurt oh well guess he does know about the BSing that goes on here :jest:



Oh my feelings are just fine. I actually had no clue about the fun and frivolity that goes on until a little while ago. But I still hope that some of you will come out to San Antonio and represent


----------



## rcgen

cool we have unemployed comedians here in jax :thumbsup:


----------



## uspancarchamps

yeah I can probably see why your unemployed... :lol: 

Im just kidding! All the best to you guys and hope to see you next year!


----------



## rcgen

Anyone planning to do some testing and tuning tommorrow. I'll be there around 5:30 or 6:00


----------



## NitroRacer

Ill be there sometime between 6 and 7.


----------



## New92

I was, but I am playing daddy.


Trial by fire volume II for Friday it looks like for me again lol.


----------



## Shumacher 99

huh what?? uuuuuhhhhh duh what??? I don't understand ?? what?// huh :drunk:


----------



## Shumacher 99

Ray,
We are donig the table thing fri. we missed ya last fri. so hope you make it this fri.That was alot of fridays. So if u wanted to pit with us bring your table. or try to get there at noon and save your spot in the dirt pits before all the visitors take them up . If not then you'll have to pull the local card out on'em


----------



## davepull

just stay out of my chicken coop


----------



## bjessee

dave pull===wawawawawawawa

hahahahahahahahahaha
and
haha


----------



## xpss

its practice day and i just looked at the points and brad is in third.come guys you guys are killing me.hahahahahahahaha










xpress yourself


----------



## bjessee

who is this xpss character??
what a poop junky??
I mean, how rude can you be??
Sounds like some one with a little p-p,
you know what i mean??

is it fast??
how come they don't make it anymore??

hahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## bjessee

xpress this, 

i just can't say it


----------



## New92

LMAO

Ok, I needed that Brad....lol for some reason that was funny.

I cant wait for next point series...I might actually get some points and not break every race so no finishing lol.


----------



## rcgen

Just checked the points and I am in seventh place. I guess it's time to race and no more playing :jest:


----------



## Shumacher 99

Bear,
What size spur was on the Losi again?? I forgot.


----------



## NitroRacer

Ok so i went out to the track tonight...sorry to whoever i nudged  I was watching some of the oval guys run. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## xpss

the red gear is 86,i ran a 24 tooth pinion,brad runs a 23.the green gear is a 88 and the orange gear is a 90


----------



## New92

Hey Brad, why so quiet this morning? How did the XRay work?
Anyone else as sleepy as me this morning? 
Anyone as bored?

Save me a pit spot by the trailer 
Changed the rear toe last night and went all over the setup with the gauges....hoping it all works now lol....set 1* of toe out in the front too.

oh well.....


----------



## rcgen

NitroRacer said:


> Ok so i went out to the track tonight...sorry to whoever i nudged  I was watching some of the oval guys run. Looks like a lot of fun.


Come out and race with us, no experience necessary. Your car looked like it went around the track ok. 

btw I was on the other end of the pits with the kids.

Eugene


----------



## New92

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Yea NitroRcaer, c'mon out...there are still a couple of people I havent hit yet lol.


Eugene (too)


----------



## Shumacher 99

Is it 3 o clock yet


----------



## Shumacher 99

xpss said:


> the red gear is 86,i ran a 24 tooth pinion,brad runs a 23.the green gear is a 88 and the orange gear is a 90


Cool thanks Bear c ya tonight. GO TEAM LOSI !!!!! My journey towards the darkside is complete.


----------



## davepull

chris your gay stay away from me


----------



## Shumacher 99

davepull said:


> chris your gay stay away from me


No You ARE FAULKER . Were youin that car movie THE GAY AND BI-CURIOUS


----------



## David Butts

*Oh!*

With a doubt staring at a clear body to try and figure out a paint scheme is the most boring aspect of our hobby. But I believe I've got it now. After much pondering I've decided to go with flourescent racing red, Yellow and white. I gotta get rid of the pink as it makes me look weak and even the other racers wive's are slamming me now. I'm a man damn'it and I'm proud so look at me Faulkers. Just dont look at me when I'm walking away from you. That's icky.


----------



## David Butts

*Speed shop?*

Who's buying the beer? My fridge is really cold. Is this a racing thread? How much does it cost? Is it fast? Why is Brad's name spelled Jessie on the points standings? Why do we always ask about Brad? Does Brad have feelings or is he just a non-feeling racing machine? Float like a butterfly sting like a bee, Dont hit my pretty pink car while you're passing me. Oh somebody stop me!


----------



## bjessee

Dav Butts(tm) is very funny, I have feelings too,
I really just don't care, cause I know that I will wake up
tommorrow and it will be the next day, and if I don't then
I won't have to worry cause I will be pushin up daisys.

I learned that when I was runnin' with the CIA boys down south of here (I haven't been debriefed yet, so its still topsecret......sssshhhhhh) 

In all seriousness(is that a word??) 
I would like to paint better myself, I think that I try to do to much to the 
bodys with graphics and all, I think from now on I will keep it simple.

I think that everyone should have a trade mark color they use, 
I liked the pink, it was pretty, wooo baby, 
I think I will use frl yellow and orange from now on,
I want my car to glow in the dark.

that all for now,

"The Brad Jessee"


----------



## New92

Hey, wait a minute, yellow is my color lol. I have the same problem with the graphics and all that. I think I am going to pick up an airbrush one day and then if that doesnt work out just stick with the solid colors lol.


Brad, you were in the CIA too???


----------



## bjessee

Yes,
and the FBI,
and did some time in Si Pan'
during Nam,

I is crazy!!!!


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaha

and 

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaha!


----------



## davepull

just got done with my flu orange body looks pretty sweet


----------



## David Butts

*Uh oh!*

Well guys the Mazda6 is painted. The job looked kinda plain ill I put some stickerz on it. Now it looks kinda plain but with stickerz on it. ? Ever get lost in the tape job and forget what color goes where? Uh huh thats what I did today so now I bet I have the heaviest mazda6 on the track. while painting it I ran outta white paint so on the way to the Orange Park Hobby World I go. 

Since I walked out of that store to start my new job in 95 I think I've been in there one time and you know what I found today? They have more raceable stuff in that store than the 103rd street store. Does that make sense? They had like 6 good six cell packs not the [email protected] stuff 103rd has. A whole case of motors and for the oval guys there was almost all the tire compounds people have been asking for and not getting at 103rd. Can you say mismanagement? Oh well my return to road course is now closer than ever. I guess I should stock up on control arms and steering blocks.


----------



## bjessee

Butts,
I am glad to hear you may return to touring,
if you need anything, let me know, i might have it,
and will lend it to you,

"The Brad Jessee"


----------



## NitroRacer

Im thinking about picking up a used RC12L3 are there any classes i can run in at HW?


----------



## BryanW92

No one is running 1/12 scale right now. But I'm selling my RC10L4. Let me know if you are interested at [email protected]


----------



## Shumacher 99

Somehow I managed to break a cvd on fri.????? Hey I thought Losi's were tough.....


----------



## xpss

those r easy to break.i broke one as well friday.

hey how come brads car is fast when he is not driving it?

heheheheheeheheheheeheheheheheehehehehehehe



by the way dont xpress yourself,stay with losi!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New92

Hey Brad, heard you broke a block too. Let me know if you find somewhere that has them. On another board a guy said that TQHobbies in Longwood had them and I am calling them and Superior today. I am hoping they can ship some to me....I really dont want to drive to Orlando just to buy 3 or 4 blocks lol. If I have to do that I will just go Saturday and make a day of it.


----------



## xpss

yea alex lopez's dad owns tq hobbies and alex is sponsered by xray.they should have plenty


----------



## New92

Oh thats cool! Thanks Bear.


----------



## Poppa Ray

Shumacher 99 said:


> Somehow I managed to break a cvd on fri.????? Hey I thought Losi's were tough.....


They are if you're not a hack. hahahahahahahahahahahah jk. Sorry but i won't be able to make it out to practice tomorrow. The old ball and chain won't be home till 7:00 and the sitter won't keep the monsters till then. I smell poop, no seriously I really do smell it, gotta go change a diaper. See ya'll.


----------



## David Butts

*Olafactory senses*



Poppa Ray said:


> I smell poop, no seriously I really do smell it, gotta go change a diaper. See ya'll.


Ray, Are sure that wasnt doody you smelled? Since I've been away from road racing since january you're my target. A bright colored car will be on your bumper soon. That is until I break something. Again!


----------



## rcgen

If you race at HW check this out http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=67190


----------



## WehnerRacer

Dave is there something people put on the rubber tires that make them stick more..or wear less..if so what is it called. Thank you guys..good luck next friday.


----------



## davepull

the best thing that have found so far is death grip cleaner then use the rubber tire only traction compound it is made by trinity this is the part number for both RC4066

this will help them stay soft and last a little longer. the key to having your tires last is having a good handling car!!!!

also man that goes to bed with itchy butt (tm) wakes up with smelly finger!!!!!!!


----------



## davepull

hey Bear when do you think that we will be switching to cs 32's??? also i was at the OP hobby world today they have alot of monster stocks and parts for the tc3 and losi also noticed that the had a hole lot of rubber tires. 

oh yah i painted my new body one color flouresant orange it looks sweet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bjessee

hacker


----------



## rcgen

davepull said:


> hey Bear when do you think that we will be switching to cs 32's??? also i was at the OP hobby world today they have alot of monster stocks and parts for the tc3 and losi also noticed that the had a hole lot of rubber tires.
> 
> oh yah i painted my new body one color flouresant orange it looks sweet!!!!!!!!!!


That's the store I usually buy my parts for my car more of a selection now the words going to be out for ophw


----------



## Shumacher 99

Dale is the only one you can ask a question . The rest of them don't know s**t about cars. So for the under the counter stuff If Dale isn't there It may take them awhile..lol


----------



## xpss

dave ill never switch to cs 32's.i have never had them work for me.
dave aren't you the only tc3 left???hehe
its all a the x ray


----------



## New92

Has Brad found any blocks yet? lol. I didnt get a chance to call anywhere yesterday but am definitely going to have to make a few calls today. I just might have to run the TC3 one last time lol.


----------



## davepull

you don't think 32's will work on this new asphalt in the middle of July???

Chris you are so right about that. but it isn't just the op store the other store is just as bad. your better off doing all the research you can then asking them if they have it.


----------



## New92

So .....since there are only 3 or 4 races left under this series have you guys thought about what you are doing for the next?

To be honest I vote for a 19-turn and a stock. I am planning on running stock again but I feel bad about getting in the way of Bear and Dave. Heck, I am a lot more nervous when in a heat with them than when not lol. I am wanting to get a 19T to though so I can practice and have something to shoot for.


----------



## xpss

new92 your baeting a dead horse


----------



## xpss

new92 you are beating a dead horse


----------



## New92

I was just curious =)
I know earlier it was because they were hard to find....but I thought that was better now? If not no biggie, I am going to get one when I can find one one day....and I will do alot of improving this summer since I wont be working =)


----------



## rcgen

Eugene
I have two 19t motors that I've been playing around with just let me know so I can practice with you. I have to work during the summer but will be on a 4 day work week, so I'll have Fridays to practice. Oh I miss my summers off. The 19 turns are pretty cool, but got to work on the handling of the car.


----------



## davepull

talked to Rook today he said that the C2's are on back order and have been for weeks. maybe the answer is adjustable motors???? what do you think Bear?


----------



## BryanW92

*Ooooooh...Losi....BAH!*

I decided to go over to the Dark Side and buy a XXX-S today. I started building it and found that it came with 2 front diff covers! Not a bad thing, except that it has NO rear diff cover.

My TC3 was never missing any parts!

I guess the Losi crowd will say that this is a "feature" of the XXX-S.

"It makes it go faster in reverse."

"It gives you time to assemble the shocks properly while you wait for the diff cover to arrive in the mail."

"It gives you time to study your XXXMain Chassis Tuning Guide while you wait for the rest of your car to arrive."

Did I miss anything??

:lol:


----------



## New92

Talked to Rook myself today...good news: He can get XRay parts and has ordered me 3 pair of steering blocks. bad news: they wont be here till next week.
So it looks like if I am racing this week its back to the TC3, lol. My wife's birthday is next week and she will be out of town next weekend so I am taking her out one night....just dont know if she has anything planned for Saturday or Friday yet.


----------



## bjessee

new92, you can order the blocks from thercshack.com.

if you want them here by thursday, you had better get next day,
if not then you will not get them for friday.

" The Brad Jessee' "


----------



## bjessee

BRYANW92,

The kit you got was probably a mistake,
but i guess everything you do it perfect every time,

anyways, rook at 103rd hobbyworld or dale at op hobbyworld,
should have a replacement in either graphite or plastic,
I think i have a plastic one you can run until the other one comes in,

" The Brad Jessee' "


----------



## davepull

Eugene if you are going to run the Tc3 bring it over NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BryanW92

bjessee said:


> BRYANW92,
> 
> The kit you got was probably a mistake,
> but i guess everything you do it perfect every time,



I figured it was a mistake!

Geez. You guys are sensitive!


----------



## davepull

THE ONLY MISTAKE YOU MADE WAS SWITCHING TO THE LOSI!!!!!!!!

looks like it is Butts (tm) and I. the last 2. well atleast the TC3 still holds fast time of a 21.5


----------



## bjessee

hey look its Dave P.

Better not say anything he doesn't like,
he will call you names.

So sad that he just can't help the other racers
be fast to.

What a pity.


----------



## BryanW92

Dave P,

Look on the bright side---I'll be dragging the average Losi lap time down.

Oh yeah, another reason for including the wrong diff covers in the kits:

"It lets you get acquainted with our Tech Support people."


----------



## bjessee

hey look its Dave P.

Better not say anything he doesn't like,
he will call you names.

So sad that he just can't help the other racers
be fast to.

What a pity.

"The Brad Jessee"


----------



## Shumacher 99

hahahahahahaahhlol BRAD IS FUNNY. And the greatest ever


----------



## Shumacher 99

The losi is much better today. Thanks for your set up help Brad it's real close to the way I like it.


----------



## Shumacher 99

Shumacher 99 said:


> The losi is much better today. Thanks for your set up help Brad it's real close to the way I like it.


Slow.. right Dave P


----------



## New92

Thanks Brad...parts ordered...now just to hope they get here in time. I didnt see overnight as an option so I just did the priority mail.

Dave, lets go ahead and set the TC3 up.....just in case lol.


Brad, when I talked to Rook today he said that he is going to start ordering parts to keep in stock and a few kits, so we might be in luck in the future. Well, I will anyway since I seem to be able to break anything I come near lol.


----------



## bjessee

New92,
I hope that your are right,
but, what Rookie usually orders, somehow it 
gets lost or deleted from his order. It's like magic,
poof, missing, no more, gone.

But hopefully he can get some parts in for us,
he trys so hard, but can only do so much.

"The Brad Jessee"


----------



## BryanW92

Does anyone have any experiences with Losi customer service? The guy said that he'd put a diff cover in the mail right away, but my experiences with most companies' customer service teach me that "right away" is anywhere from "right now" to "when hell freezes over".

Should I mail order one just to make sure that I can use my new car next week?

HW is out of them--both stores. : (


----------



## uspancarchamps

Hey guys, here is the race flyer as it will appear on the official race website:

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=838359


----------



## davepull

man the only way i can win the points is if I TQ and win the next three. so you better watch out I'm going on a hunting trip. no more MR Nice Guy!!!!!!! mmmmmmmmmmmmuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## xpss

Dont Wreck In Thr First Minute Of The Race And You Might Have A Chance.......heheheheheheheheheheheehehehehe How U Going Hunt With E Pee Shooter.lol


----------



## Shumacher 99

xpss said:


> Dont Wreck In Thr First Minute Of The Race And You Might Have A Chance.......heheheheheheheheheheheehehehehe How U Going Hunt With E Pee Shooter.lol


he said pee.hu huh hu


----------



## polachjm

I hope you guys have a great race friday night. I will not be there. The wife is going up to Virginia to buy a house. So I have the kids. Good luck to all of you out there.

Jason


----------



## Shumacher 99

Thanks Jason. I 'll try to take it easy on Bear for ya. He just needs to stop :dude: parking his car in the middle of the turn and everything would be ok.


----------



## xpss

That Schumacher Guy Is So Funny.

Anybody Practicing Tonight?


----------



## Shumacher 99

xpss said:


> That Schumacher Guy Is So Funny.
> 
> Anybody Practicing Tonight?


heheheheheheheh, won't make practice tonight I went Tues. insted. Have to get that honey do list done before the weekend. :freak:


----------



## davepull

Hey Bear I think that you are right.


----------



## bjessee

Can't we all just get along???

Is it fast??

How come it keeps breaking??

Is it a big pile of broken??

How much does it cost??

How come it breaks in EVERY race??


----------



## xpss

brad jessee 
driver
driver
driver
driver


----------



## New92

why you always picking on me? lol

Well, my parts tracking number said they are in Middleburg this morning so I should get them today. Only thing is my daughter and wife both are home sick today so I probably ownt be up there tonight. Will more than likely race Sunday though.


----------



## xpss

new92 that the best reason to go racing,u dont wanna get sick do ya?


guys im also sorry that i lied to yall.i told you last week that i said a losi wouldnt win and one did im so sorry.i thought i could see into the future but i cant ill never do it again.











ps losi wins again,opps i did it again.hehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## New92

lol, yea but I will probably catch heck from her later...."I had to take care of everyone while I was sick and you went to race and left us here!"

lol


----------



## New92

I just noticed the times posted...I swear I dont sit here all day lol. I am at home right now and just happened to walk in here and check email and a few boards. Thats 3 or 4 times now I have posted like a minute after someone lol.


----------



## Shumacher 99

New92 said:


> I just noticed the times posted...I swear I dont sit here all day lol. I am at home right now and just happened to walk in here and check email and a few boards. Thats 3 or 4 times now I have posted like a minute after someone lol.


wHAT THE HELL DO U DO ALL DAY ?????


----------



## bigdon18

bear, 
you got a pm.

BIGDON


----------



## uspancarchamps

Hey yall,

Here is the race flyer as it looks right now. A lot of the companies that could potentially sponsor the race will be at the IMHE show in Chicago later this year, and I will try and close the deal there. In the meantime...

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=842963


----------



## davepull

I beat Bear!!!!! I beat Bear!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BryanW92

Does anyone have a good XXX-S setup that they're willing to share? I built mine to the stock setup, but I'm sure the springs are wrong for HW.


----------



## rcgen

My setup is straight from the book. Front diff tighter than the rear. I was using stock springs but the last two Fridays I have blues in the front and greens in the rear. I am rebuilding the shocks and putting 35 or 40 wt oil. The car's rearend have a tendency to slide or get away from me.


----------



## David Butts

*What was I thinking?*

News flash. I'm planning on bringing the TC3 out of retirement today. I hope the store has enough parts in stock to support it. Anybody else going to try and make it? Hmm, Sunlight, warm track, rubber tires, Looks like the perfect recipe for a good time. Also I heard rumor of a track redesign soon because the current layout, allthough fun to drive is a little tough on the cars themselves and turnmarshalling on it is even tougher.


----------



## New92

I really want to go but I am still feeling pretty bad from being sick all weekend. I have had about 3 hours of sleep a night the last 3 nights and am just plain out sore all over.
I am going to be up there alot this week though trying to figure out the setup for this car. 
Good Luck Dave!! and hope you start joining us more often 

Track change sounds good too....I like the setup but variety is always fun.


----------



## BryanW92

I finished building my XXX-S yesterday and painted a new Stratus body for it. Now its sitting in the garage just screaming to go to the track.

And now Butts(tm) brings his TC3 out of retirement!

Today's scheduled yard work might have to wait!


----------



## David Butts

*Oh boy!*



BryanW92 said:


> I finished building my XXX-S yesterday and painted a new Stratus body for it. Now its sitting in the garage just screaming to go to the track.
> 
> And now Butts(tm) brings his TC3 out of retirement!


Bryan, I guess losi customer service was pretty prompt eh? Losi is Wholly owned by horizon hobby distributors now and they(horizon)had the best customer service dept period when I worked behind the counter. My car has been totally changed since the last time I ran it including a new body too so it'll probably be way out in left field. I plan on going sssslllloooowwwww but steady and I'm gonna try to keep it of the pipes. But we all know how that goes.


----------



## David Butts

*Whoa nellie!*



New92 said:


> I really want to go but I am still feeling pretty bad from being sick all weekend. I have had about 3 hours of sleep a night the last 3 nights and am just plain out sore all over.
> I am going to be up there alot this week though trying to figure out the setup for this car.
> Good Luck Dave!! and hope you start joining us more often
> 
> Track change sounds good too....I like the setup but variety is always fun.


Gino, I hope you feel better soon. Dont let the bed bugs bite either.


----------



## BryanW92

Actually, Losi customer service hasn't produced anything yet. They didn't impress me much since the guy didn't know the part number and didn't even have a parts list or manual available. To make sure I got the part, I also ordered the diff cover from Hobbytown USA. The one from Hobbytown arrived Friday.


----------



## uspancarchamps

I hope yall have had a chance to see my race flyer. If so, what do you think of it?


----------



## David Butts

*Flyer*



uspancarchamps said:


> I hope ysall have had a chance to see my race flyer. If so, what do you think of it?


I looked at it and it looks professional but doubt many from around here will make the trip as most just stay in a close proximity to home to do their racing. 
Good luck and best wishes on your race.


----------



## bjessee

davepull said:


> I beat Bear!!!!! I beat Bear!!!!!!!!!!



HACKER


----------



## davepull

hey Guys this is hard for me to do but I must do the right thing and let everybody know. that 12th scale that Todd Malone was trying to sell friday night was stolen. (see stolen 12th scale in the on road section) when I told Todd he said he bought it off a guy on rctech.net and for me to call him sat and he'll give me his name and email. well when I went home I searched all the web boards for a car matching this cars description. couldn't find one any where. strike one against Todd. Todd also said that the Reedy mod motor in the car was a friends. well in the descript of the car on the stolen thread you guessed it a reedy mod strike 2 against Todd. so I call him all day SAT with no call back from Todd strike 3 against Todd. Finally I call his parents on Sunday and told his mom. then called Todd and he answered only to tell me that he has sold the car on the internet and leave him alone. Strike 4 your out!!!!!!!!! It seems that our friend Todd Malone isn't as nice of a guy as we thought. If you see him at the track watch your stuff and don't buy anything from him it might be hot!!!!!!!!!!!!

let me add that I talked with David Lee and he described the exact car that was in my hands friday night so it was the stolen car.


----------



## BryanW92

That really sucks that someone would do that! We all put a lot of trust in our fellow racers by leaving thousands of dollars worth of hardware laying in our pit stalls while we go inside HW for parts or walk over to one of the closeby restaurants for some food. This guy destroys that trust because I don't know what he looks like. If he ever shows up, make sure you point him out to everyone just before we escort him off the premises.

Maybe HW can write up a trespass order for him so we can legally have him removed if he ever comes back.


----------



## BryanW92

I put my new XXX-S on the track today. I gotta admit--I'm impressed! My average practice lap time in my TC3 last week was 29.36, with my best lap being 28.23. My first time out with the Losi and I ran an average of 27.55 with my best lap being 26.98.

Then, it started raining!  

But, I'm pretty excited that I'm now running an average lap time (and that's over a 5 minute run) that beats my previous best lap by over a half second!

I'm not going to be winning any races with those times, but now I can start racing to put someone else in last place!  

Lap times are measured by my Orion Pro Lap Counter. Those things are definitely worth the money!


----------



## Shumacher 99

BryanW92 said:


> I put my new XXX-S on the track today. I gotta admit--I'm impressed! My average practice lap time in my TC3 last week was 29.36, with my best lap being 28.23. My first time out with the Losi and I ran an average of 27.55 with my best lap being 26.98.
> 
> Then, it started raining!
> 
> But, I'm pretty excited that I'm now running an average lap time (and that's over a 5 minute run) that beats my previous best lap by over a half second!
> 
> I'm not going to be winning any races with those times, but now I can start racing to put someone else in last place!
> 
> Lap times are measured by my Orion Pro Lap Counter. Those things are definitely worth the money!


Cool man :thumbsup: Dave P. is my boy and he is very fast with his TC3. But the Losi is a much better car for HW. It would be scary to see Dave in a Losi . lol


----------



## YouKnowWho

*Dave P Sucks*

edited and banned for TOS violations.


----------



## davepull

so the story has now changed. 


. Todd I will not respond to your comments about me but I will say right on man


----------



## davepull

let me add this So when I talked to you on sunday morning you said that You sold the car and no longer had it. So you found out that the car you found at the snowbirds was stolen so rather than return it you sold it. what a jerk so my question is who do you sell it to???? 

let not get away from the fact that there is a man in Ohio that spent his hard earned money to build this car. and would very much like it back!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davepull

Man I just got to say it I real man would do the right thing and give Mr Lee his car back!


----------



## davepull

He THE BRAD what was that website you go the monsters from????

check this out

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2565&item=3189735780

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2565&item=3189736114


----------



## bjessee

Dave here is the link,
they seem to be out lately,
but keep an eye on it.

http://www.andale.com/store?sid=160...lver&view=CAT_HOME&newStore=null&parentCatId=


----------



## xpss

davepull said:


> I beat Bear!!!!! I beat Bear!!!!!!!!!!


well im back to work today,long weekend of racing.congrats dave on whooping me friday.u ready for superior on sunday?i got me a new speed control saturday and its fast.


----------



## Shumacher 99

xpss said:


> well im back to work today,long weekend of racing.congrats dave on whooping me friday.u ready for superior on sunday?i got me a new speed control saturday and its fast.


HOW FAST IS IT?


----------



## xpss

sneaky fast


----------



## Shumacher 99

xpss said:


> sneaky fast


Does the name of the ESC start with a K ??


----------



## davepull

i don't know if superior is going to happen for me. plus with the pre worlds alot of the local fast guys might not be there.


----------



## xpss

thats cool let us know,ya know the points series is already over.1st and 2nd are sewed up its only a fight for 3rd


----------



## bjessee

Sneaky Sneaky

Hehehehe


----------



## bjessee

I think that you are under estimating the sneakyness Sir,

hehehehehehehe


----------



## David Butts

*I know what it is.*

Bear got snookered into to buying an wiper arm speed control on one of the other forums he reads. He was told it was high tech. They forgot to mention it was high tech in 1979. He he he he hehe eheh


----------



## bjessee

Dave Butts(tm) thats not very nice,

you should be ashamed of yourself,
being mean to bear like that,

I think that you underestimate the sneakyness Sir,

hehe


----------



## Shumacher 99

You can chalk Brad up for 3rd I won't make the race on the last week. I blew my chance to make a run at Brad last week when he broke on lap 2 and Then I broke on the next lap. Won't catch him now and probly wouldn't have. BUt I sure was going to Try!!


----------



## Shumacher 99

Anyone got a power supply 4 sale????cash is a little tight this week and need one buy fri. nothing special just need to power a charger ..10 amp or above .


----------



## bjessee

Mr Shumacher 99,
I have a ps that you can borrow,
it has plenty of power.

I think that we should end the serious now and 
redo the track, and start a new one.

I can't beat dave,
dave cant beat bear,
so what do ya'll say??

"the brad jessee"


----------



## davepull

i think after the series wee should open up the track a little more


----------



## Poppa Ray

you guys are flingin' killing me i just started to figure out everything on this course and now you're gonna change it. So it's alittle tight and technical if you don't want to break don't hit stuff (or buy a losi).


----------



## BryanW92

davepull said:


> i think after the series wee should open up the track a little more


But then it won't be TECHNICAL! 

That's what you called it a couple months ago when I said it needed to be opened up a little.

Your response from March 13:



davepull said:


> Bryan that last track was boring. just a bunch of straights. this track is alittle more technical. but is still average track as far as technicality goes.
> 
> as for the comment about a road course for 1/10 cars looks like you should sell your car because the tracks are all going to be like this.
> 
> just a little advice stop hitting things the slower you go the faseter the lap time.


...and this was a good one too:



davepull said:


> rhythm is they key to this track. And if you guys think its tight lol if they would have listened to me the widest lane would have been 6 ft with a chicane on every straight. mmmmmmmuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaa



I just switched from a TC3 to a Losi so I could survive the TECHNICAL course! Now you want to open it back up!! :jest:

I hate to admit it, but I like it the way it is. DaveP was right--it actually has made me a better driver.


----------



## Shumacher 99

I like it much better than the old lay out. How ever it needs to be more refined. Some turns are just over kill and the width of the track is great for say 6 cars. But they put 9 on the track for the main on fri. and it was a slam fest. I got hacked on the 3rd lap by someone and it really pissed me off. But after I thought about it yyyyyeaaaaaaahhhhh I was still pissed off. If they are going to put all types of drivers in the a- main then they need to give the regular a- main drivers more room to avoid them. I can't beat Bear, Dave or Brad but I can hold a line and get out of the way when I need to, but some can't. They are still learning (like me) how to drive.They don't need to be put in the A-main. with a track that tight with that many cars. But it's all good, we can improve the track so lets do it.


----------



## davepull

i think the track is fine the way it is I just feel bad for you guys when you walk off the track with a broken car but if you don't care about breaking then keep it the way it is


----------



## rcgen

I like the track but there are some places that need work and need to use something better to connect the pipes together. If everyone wants to change the track I am for that too. It really does not matter. It will probably make us all better drivers, well some of us.


----------



## Shumacher 99

davepull said:


> i think the track is fine the way it is I just feel bad for you guys when you walk off the track with a broken car but if you don't care about breaking then keep it the way it is


----------



## bjessee

I think that with the wide range of skills the drivers have,
we need to make the lanes the ten foot min. suggested by
the ROAR rules. otherwise, people spend all week waiting to race,
then break in the main, some of the breaks are caused by pipe connections,
and loose screws, but others are caused by the wide range of skills of the drivers on the track. 

Thats my 2 cents,

"The Brad Jessee"


----------



## xpss

i say lets change it,besides i got the fastest lap time now.heheheheehe
actually the more u change the track the better u will become.i think thats what help me learn the most cus when i started racing fraden ran the races in a parking lot so u never ran the same track week to week.


----------



## New92

I am with Bear on that thinking. I like the track the way it is, even though i have been breaking alot lately on it...I was actually faster on it when we first changed it lol. But, to me variety is more fun than anything. Plus like he said it makes you a better driver by always learning on new layouts. 

Thats the whole reason I want to go to Superior, TQ, Daytona, Jack's, etc this summer. Not for the competition (lol) but just to drive on new tracks.


----------



## New92

Dave,
You going to be around the house this afternoon or tonight? If so, could I grab that magic book again to run run the copies of the last 2 pages? I am needing to start tuning bad.


----------



## New92

Since I seem to kill every thread I reply in, lol.


Check this site out its pretty cool.

http://www.smalltime.com/dictator.html


----------



## Shumacher 99

Well lets change it .. When ? How about this weekend. The points are pretty much finished at this point. no time like the present


----------



## davepull

Gino I'll be here wait I am home now whenever you want just stop buy the speed shop is always open


----------



## Tc3Gurl100

When is the points going to start over?


----------



## Shumacher 99

TC3 4-sale $100.00 or trade for L3 or L4. Ran it 3 months. No elec. Car is like new. If anyone is intrested let me know. It's on the sell and swap if you want a pic and more info.


----------



## racer56

see you at H/W :dude:


----------



## bjessee

I think that you under estimate the sneakyness' Sir.


----------



## bjessee

sneaky, sneaky fast.

"the brad jessee"


----------



## xpss

anyone practicing tonight?


----------



## davepull

i like it when Bear exppress himself!!!!!!!! bring back the brick!!!!!!!!


----------



## xpss

i dont think so,is it gonna rain tommorrow?


----------



## New92

xpss said:


> anyone practicing tonight?



I am trying to get out there...Lord knows I need it lol


----------



## xpss

New92 said:


> I am trying to get out there...Lord knows I need it lol


 
tighten up.


----------



## Shumacher 99

There is no need for me to practice . I am Mr. T.Q.


----------



## xpss

Shumacher 99 said:


> There is no need for me to practice . I am Mr. T.Q.


the car is or was not the driver.hehehehehehehe


----------



## bigdon18

bear check your pms,, 

thanks 
BIGDON


----------



## bjessee

?????


----------



## rcgen

Hmm pretty quiet over here...What's up with that????????????


----------



## Shumacher 99

SSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !! We are sleeping


----------



## rcgen

must be tired from all that racing this weekend LOL


----------



## Shumacher 99

I want my MTV!!! If you don't watch Punk'ed on Sun. you are missing out . That s**t is funny...lol


----------



## davepull

Sorry Chris bust most of us aren't 10 years old anymore!!!! or do you just have a Crush on that Ashton guy!!!!!!!


----------



## Shumacher 99

According to Roxy you have yet to reach 10 yrs. old. In more than one area....bawahahahah. Oh and the Oval car is almost ready so when I'm on the track I'll be sure to wave as I go by....hehehehehhe


----------



## rcgen

*XRay Drivers*

I was at Ormond Beach last week and came across a Hobbytown store. So being on "official business" I had to check the store out. They had some parts for the xray. I wasn't really familiar with the parts, but I thought I'd mentioned it here. It's another 1.5 hour option for you guys :thumbsup:


----------



## New92

Thanks E!
I am going to be down that way soon anyway visiting some family and friends so I will have to go by and stock up


----------



## Shumacher 99

I won't be here for fri. races. I know this gives someone else a chance to win . Now I will be back next week so, Mr. TQ will be looking 4 ya.....lol Ya'll have fun.

P.S. Are we changing the lay out ? There was talk but it dropped off a little.


----------



## WehnerRacer

*racing lastweekend*

i was wondering if there was points racing last friday or sunday. hope not beucase i was told it was canceled last friday.  And this friday should we be using #22 tires or #27 tires....right now i am running 22's and i was wondering if i would get more of a bite with the 27's. thanks guys

mike :thumbsup:


----------



## rcgen

Points race this Friday and I run 27's and sometimes 22's in the rear if it gets cool


----------



## Shumacher 99

I run 22's at night and 27's during the day. I know some other guys just run 27's all the time unless it's 30 below out. Just run your first heat with 22's and then 27's in the second. Look at your times and how the car felt then make a choice for the main.


----------



## bluemaxx

I'll be up there this weekend...some guy named Dave P thinks he's fast. By the way, thanx for letting me borrow a charger George.


----------



## WehnerRacer

*thanx*

thank shomacker(sorry for the miss spelling)  for your help..see everyone tommorow night at the track.. :thumbsup:


----------



## New92

Man, its been dead over here lately! What's up you guys missing my ramblings?.....Chris's witty sayings?!?!.......I miss Brad singing!


----------



## rcgen

Yeah where is everybody?


----------



## polachjm

Well I have been busy getting ready to move. So life is hell here for me. But I may be out on sunday.

Jason


----------



## Shumacher 99

Taking a break from touring next point seires I will be running 4 cell stock. Someone else can finish 4th every week now. When I get my Shumacher m2 I'LL BE BACK.
Can I still post over here????


----------



## bjessee

I may take a break as well, I think that i need to sit back and look at what I need as far as a car. I may want to trade my xray for somenes tc3 or losi. I like the car, but the way the batteries go in, drives me nuts. As for those turning left, good luck, any racing will help make you better.

"The Brad Jessee"


----------



## New92

Yea, if I could change anything about the car it would be the batteries. Of course there is always the Factory Chassis that has the 6 on one side or any style saddles available. I really like the car over the TC3 so far though.

I doubt I will be there Friday night, I might but not sure yet....its my birthday so I might head out with some friends or something. Otherwise I will be there.


----------



## Shumacher 99

bjessee said:


> I may take a break as well, I think that i need to sit back and look at what I need as far as a car. I may want to trade my xray for somenes tc3 or losi. I like the car, but the way the batteries go in, drives me nuts. As for those turning left, good luck, any racing will help make you better.
> 
> "The Brad Jessee"


Cool thanks Brad. hope you find the right car (SHUMACHER)


----------



## Shumacher 99

Where's Bear??????? xxps have not seen a post in weeks??? I guess those factory drivers don't post with the rest of us???lol


----------



## xpss

ive been reading......................but im here.19t19t19t19t19t


----------



## Shumacher 99

xpss said:


> ive been reading......................but im here.19t19t19t19t19t


just checking..... :thumbsup:


----------



## xpss

listening to brad bitch about what car he wants now.


----------



## rcgen

Why is everyone taking a break from touring to go left only? You scared to drive two classes like me? hehehe It's alot of fun.


----------



## davepull

hey guys I am selling my TC3 here is the link 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/swap/showproduct.php?product=229&sort=1&cat=6&page=1


----------



## New92

I am probably selling 2 of them and a bunch of spare parts soon too.

Just have to replace the front arm on one of them, lol.


----------



## WehnerRacer

*tc3 for sale*

hey guys...im looking for some spare parts for my tc3 since it likes to hug the pipes  . Im not looking at spending alot, but i know stuff isnt free. If anyone else is selling some tc3 chassis's with some parts post here so i know if i have to bring money on friday.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!thanks :thumbsup: 

from mike wehner :wave:


----------



## WehnerRacer

*motors*

Also if anyone is looking for a 19t spec mod element motor i have one..ill trade for a grean machine or horsepower or epic. Mine is new so i hope who ever wanted to trade has new too.......hopefully someone wanted to trade...because i am not good enough for that speed yet


----------



## bjessee

I have my new car, 
its my old car. He he, picked it out of storage last 
night, it gona be fast,
even bear said,
"ooh, i am scared, it looks fast"

well not really, but it sounds good.

why is everyone else running foam tires??
is it fast??
how come it only broke in the main??

"the brad jessee"


----------



## Shumacher 99

WehnerRacer said:


> hey guys...im looking for some spare parts for my tc3 since it likes to hug the pipes  . Im not looking at spending alot, but i know stuff isnt free. If anyone else is selling some tc3 chassis's with some parts post here so i know if i have to bring money on friday.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> from mike wehner :wave:


got a whole car and some extra parts for 90 bucks


----------



## davepull

hey Gay Faulker need you to come over tomarrow night and take pictures of my TC3


----------



## bjessee

Hey Dave,
I think that your TC3 is special and all,
but I don't think you need it in the family picture,

hahahahahahhaha
hahaha
haha
and
ha ha


----------



## bjessee

shoeslapper99 
I would like to have a look at that TC3
bring it to da track Friday,

"The Brad Jessee"


----------



## Shumacher 99

davepull said:


> hey Gay Faulker need you to come over tomarrow night and take pictures of my TC3


OK call me when your ready. One more Gay faulker and I'm slapin ya!!


----------



## Shumacher 99

bjessee said:


> shoeslapper99
> I would like to have a look at that TC3
> bring it to da track Friday,
> 
> "The Brad Jessee"


Ok I will brings it hu huh.. Brad you can have it for 50 because I still owe u for the servo. If it dosent sell soon I may have to return the servo from lack of funds. What sux is I never got to race it.


----------



## Shumacher 99

Will sell the Losi for 100.00


----------



## davepull

found this for you Losi Guys 

SPOOL SETUP 
Hey guys...I figured it would be easier for everyone if I just posted the setup here.

Spool Setup

Front Suspension
Toe Out-1
Ride Height-5mm
Camber- -1.2
Kickup- 0
Carrier- 4
Sway Bar- .060”
Droop- 3mm
Pivot- 2F
Arm Spacing- Middle
Ackerman- Forward and Flipped
Front Drive- Plastic Spool
Drive-42F/42R
Shock Position- #4
Camber Position- Up and In between #2 and #3. Makes a perfect triangle
Camber Ballstud- Chrome
Roll Center- TL Low
Oil-70wt
Piston-#56
Spring-Purple

Rear Suspension
Toe In- 2.5
Ride Height- 5mm
Camber- -1
Droop- 4mm
Pivot- 2R
Sway Bar- .050”
Arm Spacing- Back
Camber Ball Stud- Black
Rear End-Standard
Camber Link- 3/A or 7/A(7 seems to have carry a more consistent arc onpower)
Shock Position-#2/Outside on arm
Roll Center- TL Low
Oil-40wt
Piston-#56
Spring-Green

Tires-CS27 Premounts
Battery Forward
Tire Additive-Trinity Tire Tweak
ESC mounted in front of motor



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Todd Hodge
Team Losi/Trinity


----------



## davepull

hey guys I just talked with David Lee the guy who had his 12th scale stolen @ the birds. you guys know the story Todd Malone was at the track with it trying to sell it. said he found it yah right. well Todd was supose to send the car back to David 3 weeks ago and he still hasn't sent it. And now doesn't answer the phone or return David's email. boy that just screams I stole the car!!!!!! If anybody has a way of getting in touch with Todd and retreiving this car David would really appreciate the help. and no David doesn't want to go to the cops.


----------



## Shumacher 99

Losi xxxs 4 sale. Bears old car so you know it's fast. I am getting out of touring for a while so 100.00 bucks buys it. Comes with extra parts , a one way and a spool and diff . take offs 22's


----------



## WehnerRacer

shumacher 99 steve short is very interested in buying the car from you. he want to know if it comes with shockes, etc. And could you bring it to the track on friday night..he will be there. And one other thing....whats your name????


----------



## rcgen

Shumacher=Chris


----------



## Shumacher 99

WehnerRacer said:


> shumacher 99 steve short is very interested in buying the car from you. he want to know if it comes with shockes, etc. And could you bring it to the track on friday night..he will be there. And one other thing....whats your name????


Eugene had it right.Shumacher=Chris... I don't know what shockes :tongue: are but It has everything on it that Bear had and it is a complete car. I will bring it fri. if he wants I won't put it on the sell and swap. So make sure he is serious cause I could use the cash.


----------



## davepull

Hey Bear I checked on the daytona races they start between 7 -730 and they run 7 min races. and one guy even said that they ran 12 cars once in the main.


----------



## rcgen

The point series is over what do you guys think about changing/modifying the layout for the next one? If you guys are interested we can do the samething we did last time and finish it in one night.


----------



## New92

I am up for it.


----------



## bjessee

I think we should change it every week,

"The Brad"


----------



## bjessee

We need ta run open mod,

thanks
"The Brad"


----------



## rcgen

let's just take everything out inside and run on the outside and turn left. hehehe


----------



## davidl

*David Lee's 1/12 Scale Car*

Fellas, I need your help. My 1/12 scale was taken from my pit at the Snowbird's in Feb. As Dave P has indicated, the car has surfaced and is in the possession of Todd Malone. Todd sent me an email a month ago indicating a desire to send it to me and we then talked about it on the phone. That call went very well and he said he would send it in a couple days. Well, the car has not arrived and it has been a month. Some of you know Todd pretty well and I request that you contact him and encourage him to send the car to me. Or, have him give you the car, pass it on to Dave P. or Bill Fraden and they will send me the car. I have been trying to contact him again, but the phone is not answered, the emails I have sent are not returned, and I receive no reply. If some of you are doubting my intensions and the validity of this request, I have the emails identifying the car, the one where he promised to send me the car, and I can share them with you. I have no intension to get him in trouble, I just want my car. My sponsors are very upset over the idea that it was taken. The motor in the car is the property of Reedy and I am responsible to return it. All this can be overlooked if the car is returned. I have considered offering a reward for the car, but haven't decided yet. I am pleading for someone to step forward and help with the return of the car. Any of you can contact me at: [email protected] or phone me at 317-859-0596. Any help you can provide is deeply appreciated.


----------



## xpss

dave p r u gonna race 19 t this week at hobby word in touring and oval.just trying to find out if i should work on the losi or not....bear


----------



## davepull

David lee I am trying man


Bear i am not running this week


----------



## BryanW92

I drove down to Orlando today to check out the facilities at RPM. Despite all the obvious--air conditioning, a roof over the track, a FULLY stocked R/C shop--the track itself is very nice. 

The indoor track has wide ROAR-legal lanes (so I guess that's a low on the "technical" scale) and is very fast. The outdoor track also has wide lanes and nice covered driving stand. I didn't like the layout because yor car is driving straight away from you or towards you most of the time.

Everyone that works there is friendly and helpful too. 

Everyone needs to give themselves a reward and take a trip down there to give it a try.


----------



## davepull

so the indoor track has 6 foot lanes


----------



## BryanW92

They narrow down to 5-6 feet in the tight areas.


----------



## davepull

cool I'll be racing more down there when we get closer to snowbirds


----------



## Poppa Ray

*Laying the pipe*

Well if were gonna change it lets start talking about a date. I'm a bit partial to doin this on a Sat just cause my weeknights are all spoken for 'cept Mon. if possible we should doe this on a no-race-sunday weekend just to give the locals a one week headstart before the out of towners show on Sun. :devil:


----------



## New92

Hey Brad,

I completely forgot that I have a wedding to go to out of town this weekend. So dont sell my parts! I will get them from you next week, lol.

Also, everyone, I am looking for a power supply in the next week or 2 and am taking recommendations lol. Already have a lathe so will be pickng up an LRP Pulsar in the next week or 2.

-Eugene


----------



## Shumacher 99

Buy that new solar powered one by nasa. I think it's a thirty amp. You can set up in turn 3 and use that light to power it.......lol


----------



## WehnerRacer

chris: Steve Short told me he is serious about the car so bring it on friday..he'll must likely buy it


----------



## Shumacher 99

WehnerRacer said:


> chris: Steve Short told me he is serious about the car so bring it on friday..he'll must likely buy it


Cool I'll be there with the car. 
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## xpss

bring the tc3 also chris


----------



## Shumacher 99

xpss said:


> bring the tc3 also chris


OK WILL DO


----------



## davepull

hey guys when are we going to change the track????????????


----------



## Shumacher 99

davepull said:


> hey guys when are we going to change the track????????????


Whenever u guys have a course planned out. lets make it happen


----------



## xpss

if you build it they will come.


----------



## Shumacher 99

lETS MAKE IT A LITTLE MORE WIDE OPEN. NOT LIKE IT WAS BEFORE. BUT NOT AS TIGHT AS IT IS NOW


----------



## xpss

why dont we just run oval.hehehehehe


----------



## New92

ummm, no lol.


I am all up for changing it whenever someone comes up with a layout....dont leave me up to it or I will make this look like its wide open lol.

I just like variety......=)


----------



## Shumacher 99

xpss said:


> why dont we just run oval.hehehehehe


ONLY THE FAST GUYS HAVE A SAY BEAR...SO SHUT UP


----------



## xpss

oh sorry,i wont speak again


----------



## Shumacher 99

xpss said:


> oh sorry,i wont speak again


hehehehehehhehehhe


----------



## David Butts

*The world is coming to an end!*

News Flash!

The worlds greatest r/c driver, The Brad Jessee TQ's stock touring friday night. Ah but the poly vinyl chloride wins in the end. I HATE PVC! What about you Brad?


----------



## BryanW92

They use vinyl rain gutter at RPM in Orlando. I didn't check too close, but it feels like they put something inside (syrofoam maybe??) inside to give it some more strength. Its still more flexible than round pipe and, with the flat sides, keeps the car from trying to squeeze under the pipe. I hit the gutters pretty hard a couple times when I was there on Monday and barely scratched the body.


----------



## kc-fan

A few years back, I remember reading an article in RC Car Action about turning your XX Buggy into a Rally car. Does any one know where I can find this article, or has anyone converted there buggy into a street car ( what body to use, body posts...ext.)


----------



## bjessee

Win some,
Lose some,

I knew I was gona break,
cause I was trying to win for once.

"The Brad Jessee"


----------



## Shumacher 99

Brad How Much Will You Charge To Free Up My Tc3 Like You Did Yours???


----------



## bjessee

My time is worth a lot of money,
my skills are unmatched,
my knowledge makes me powerful,

I cannot be bought!!!

The Brad Jessee


----------



## Shumacher 99

bjessee said:


> My time is worth a lot of money,
> my skills are unmatched,
> my knowledge makes me powerful,
> 
> I cannot be bought!!!
> 
> The Brad Jessee


JACKAZZ :drunk:


----------



## bjessee

he he


----------



## Shumacher 99

Power supply Thurs. Don't forget about me Brad.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Shumacher 99

Friend of mine is looking for oval car. let me know if anyone has one 4 sale


----------



## bjessee

I will sell him me old oval car cheap.
Is not the greatest, but it will let him find
out if he wana play.

brad


----------



## Shumacher 99

bjessee said:


> I will sell him me old oval car cheap.
> Is not the greatest, but it will let him find
> out if he wana play.
> 
> brad


What kind it be????????? how much$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## bjessee

Its the hyperdrive car i had on friday silly,

prob sell it for $40.

brad


----------



## BullFrog

State Race at Robbies( Superior Hobbies) June 15th-16th.


----------



## Shumacher 99

bjessee said:


> Its the hyperdrive car i had on friday silly,
> 
> prob sell it for $40.
> 
> brad


Ok bring it with you Thurs. I pretty sure he'll get it from ya.


----------



## yr4guy

*re*

see you guys thur and fri. thats right the wife has gave me may balls back....lol


----------



## yr4guy

*re*

40.00 il take it..bring it thur or fri...d


----------



## Shumacher 99

Ok so he'll take it.


----------



## New92

Does that include the wing??


----------



## Shumacher 99

New92 said:


> Does that include the wing??


hehehehehehhe OOOOOOOOOOO It's PINK!


----------



## New92

So...ummm, yea....people, we really need to find someplace for a carpet track, lol. I started doing all of this too late and really missed out on the fun. Plus, I want an exscuse to get a 12th scale, lol.

Plus, the heat.....my God, the heat......!


----------



## Shumacher 99

New92 said:


> So...ummm, yea....people, we really need to find someplace for a carpet track, lol. I started doing all of this too late and really missed out on the fun. Plus, I want an exscuse to get a 12th scale, lol.
> 
> Plus, the heat.....my God, the heat......!


This is one smart man..... We want carpet!! We want carpet!!


----------



## bjessee

carpet, had some this mornin thanks,
heat, we don't need no stinkin' heat,


----------



## New92

argghhhhhh my eyes my eyes!!!!

lol


I just think it would be wayyyyyyyy more fun to have more than 1 track to race on. Carpet would just be a bonus for the weather issues (or non-issues)


----------



## yr4guy

*re*

damn tha carpet you whimps need to knuckle up....lol


----------



## New92

I dont care about carpet per se but I just want another track and I am thinking it would be alot easier to get a carpet track than another asphault. I guess there is always parking lots but it would definitely have to be at night lol.


----------



## BullFrog

Race the FSEARA series and race 1/12th(4 cell 19t). Next race is at Superior hobbies on june 18-19th.


----------



## New92

That is defnitely something I am looking into but I cant get one that quick....too may household projects this month already lol. If all else fails though that will be something I do. Racing different classes can only make me better and we all know I need as much help as I can get, lol.


----------



## Shumacher 99

Brad, Due to the weather we were unable to attend Thurs. practice . As you well know by now we had to abort that mission and regroup at HQ until Fri. Over


----------



## Shumacher 99

yr4guy said:


> damn tha carpet you whimps need to knuckle up....lol


I got your Knuckle.......punk boy


----------



## yr4guy

*re*

we had great time @ the track last night. we thought it was going to rain use out but it stayed away and we finished. i was so wound up when i got home i didnt go to bed till 0330 :freak: well ill be out there sun getting in some practice for next week shooting for the (1) spot thats right brad (infantryboy)......lol we had alot of good drivers which made much more fun. and i REALLY like the x-ray thanks again brad............D


----------



## bjessee

No body talkin any smack??
whats goin' on,
people must be ill,


----------



## Shumacher 99

Ok Brad, I am thinking, Maybe I can put my one touring battery together (I won) and a Novak Duster ESC in the TC3 and give you hell on Fri. 24.5 and 24.0 isn't as fast as you were. May be you just need someone riding your bumper for 3 or 4 laps to get you to go fast......lol Touring mmmmmmmmmmm....... I miss it already..HERE I COME!!!!!!
p.s. How's that for some smack talk.hehehehehhehehhehehehehhehehehehhehehehhehehehehheheh :wave:


----------



## bjessee

CHRIS, YOU SUCK AT SMACK TALK,
ITS LIKE YOU ARE WHINING,
"NOVAK DUSTER, MY LAST SIX CELL, WA WA WA WA"

I am gona use my losi this week, so bring it bi--tch,

I didn't come here to finish second!!!

"The Brad Jessee' "


----------



## Shumacher 99

lol....jackazz. I'll try to get it ready before fri. If not next fri. for sure. We all will have plenty of time to work on our cars due to it will rain for the next month everyday about the time we are heading up to race....The track will be redone today so if you want to help come out around 5-6.


----------



## davepull

bjessee said:


> CHRIS, YOU SUCK AT SMACK TALK,
> ITS LIKE YOU ARE WHINING,
> "NOVAK DUSTER, MY LAST SIX CELL, WA WA WA WA"
> 
> I am gona use my losi this week, so bring it bi--tch,
> 
> I didn't come here to finish second!!!
> 
> "The Brad Jessee' "


you do if I run!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobby Flack

What upppppppppppppp Dave


----------



## New92

Can you say oval and TC practice at the same time??  We can now.....


----------



## Shumacher 99

man oh man what a back stretch. I think the track is much better with the touring not having to go around the oval. The track is still a very good size and looks to be lots of fun. Wide open lanes with the skinnest lane about 8 ft. There should be plenty of room for everyone. And did I mention the back stretch ??? Looks like a drag strip for my Mustang. I can't wait to see that first group of cars come of the last turn heading on to the back stretch and see who gets to the end first.heheheheheh. Course the battery might dump before you get to the end..hehheheheheheehehehhehehehehehhehehehhehehehehh :devil:


----------



## davepull

Bobby not a hole lot man. had to park the touring car and go oval racing for a while. I pick up the road course stuff again soon.

what about you what you doing? Are you going to the worlds?


----------



## Bobby Flack

Nope.. no electric worlds for me. I'll be at the Gas TC worlds at the beginning of October and can't afford to miss that much school.. Other then that, just racing gas when its not raining.


----------



## davepull

gas hey I take a pill for that. wish yah alot of luck man thanks for checking in see yah at the nextyears birds!!!!!!!!! 

for those of you that are wondering who this Booby Flack he is the guy who put together a cfx 1/12th scale car on thursday night ran one 4 min practice friday morning and put the thing in the A main on his first run @ the 2004 snowbirds. let me also add he built a new touring car for the a main also. cool guy look for him at the snowbirds.


----------



## BryanW92

I tried the new layout today. Its great. Good job guys. The track was pretty dirty, so my car handled like crap, but I could see where there will be some good, fast racing on the new layout.

I'll be back tomorrow to see if I can get the car handling right. If I can get it working by 6 pm, I'll race it.


----------



## davepull

Bryan if it is a tc3 i can help!!!!!!!!!! if it is a losi then better ask the worlds greatest rc driver Brad jessie for help.


----------



## bjessee

dave, you are always so nice to everyone,

I think that is way we like you soooo much!!!

Brad


----------



## BryanW92

Its a Losi. I'll blow off the track when I get there today. Then I can see if its the car or the layer of sand that's covering the track.


----------



## Shumacher 99

BryanW92 said:


> Its a Losi. I'll blow off the track when I get there today. Then I can see if its the car or the layer of sand that's covering the track.


It's the sand


----------



## davepull

sorry Brad i meant to say the worlds fastest most caring loving honest always willing to help rc driver and mechanic Bradley Jessee


----------



## davepull

Poppa Ray check your pm's


----------



## David Butts

*Oh boy!*

It's unbelieveable. Not only is there a new and faster looking touring car track but also last night there were enough light to see it. Man the new lights in the far end(oval turn 3)are so bright that now the rest of the track looks dark. 

I'm not gonna promise but maybe I'll break my TC3 out of semi retirement for a little road course action now. There was still alot of breakage lastnight but in my opinion it was from the unfamiliarity with the new layout without the required patience it takes to learn the new layout. BANZAI!


----------



## BryanW92

What were the lap times for the winners last night? I was at the track at 10am yesterday and tried to get my car dialed-in, but the best I could do was 18.2, with averages of 18.8. I need more tuning and more practice on the new layout before I'm going to be ready to race it.


----------



## rcgen

I might be parking one of my oval cars to run touring...but which one...hmm...the new set up looks sweet...nice job guys...


----------



## David Butts

*Howdy*



BryanW92 said:


> What were the lap times for the winners last night? I was at the track at 10am yesterday and tried to get my car dialed-in, but the best I could do was 18.2, with averages of 18.8. I need more tuning and more practice on the new layout before I'm going to be ready to race it.


Bryan, The quickest I heard were 16.8's with low 17's being average. That back straight is longer than it looks.


----------



## BryanW92

You're right about the backstretch. It doesn't look like much until your car is driving down it and you start thinking, "Are we there yet?" I had my gears set up to get me out of the turns fast, but I think I'll need to go up a few teeth on the pinion to knock some time off that backstretch.

Any drivers from last night willing to tell us what gears you ran??


----------



## David Butts

*Uh oh!*

Dont let that straight fool you. Any time you make up on the straight by gearing lower numerically will be lost in the infield as accelleration will suffer. Gear the car for the rest of the track and dont worry so much about straightline speed. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## New92

I started with a 7.5 and found out quickly that Brad was MUCH faster down the straight lol. I then went up to a 7.05 and was just as fast as everyone else down the straight and didnt feel any slower though the infield.


----------



## Poppa Ray

*gear*

Not to disagree w/ the grandfather of all rc (Dave Butts) but i actually kept the exact same ratio, 7.01 final. Since electric motors make all their torque in the low rpm I had no problem punching out of the corners and was very fast down the straight. Well that and a set of loaner smc 1.174's. Honestly I have found myself gearing too low in the past only to lose punch. Last night I set the Q2 for the stock touring prog (3) and still didn't have to give a full squeeze in the 180 sections. All I can say is the new track rocks, especially since i managed to turn 18 laps and finish on the lead lap. Barely though, another second slower and I would have been laped by John.


----------



## BryanW92

I'm running a 7.18 now. Going up a tooth with give me 6.95, so I guess I'll need to get a 128 tooth spur so I can run a 7.08. But changing spur gears is such a pain in a Losi, so I think I'll give the 6.95 a try first.


----------



## Shumacher 99

Congrats to John Hart For winning the Main Fri. night. He set the new Track record with 18 4.00.09. (almost 19)and the fast lap of 15.7. Good job!!!!! Can't wait to run the new lay out looks really fun.


----------



## Poppa Ray

BryanW92 said:


> I'm running a 7.18 now. Going up a tooth with give me 6.95, so I guess I'll need to get a 128 tooth spur so I can run a 7.08. But changing spur gears is such a pain in a Losi, so I think I'll give the 6.95 a try first.


Actually It's pretty simple, shouldn't take more than 5 min. Undo the the tensioner screw and the two shaft screws, take off the cover first of course, lift everything out the top, swap the bearings and stuff, drop it all back in no problem.


----------



## Shumacher 99

Took the old TC3 apart Sat. and Sun.. Found 8 that's right 8 bad bearings . I mean shot!! So I ordered the teflon sealed bearing kit and will be putting it back together as soon as they arrive. However I am still short a FM reciever for my radio. may have to wait another week unless someone has one to sell 4 Less $.Novak FM will do for a Futaba.


----------



## bjessee

I think that I need some fast in the box.

I will be ordering some, does anyone else want some,

thanks
brad


----------



## Shumacher 99

FAST IN A BOX???? Is that like whoop ass in a can???


----------



## bjessee

Kinda like stupid on the keyboard!!!


----------



## Shumacher 99

bjessee said:


> Kinda like stupid on the keyboard!!!


My thoughts exactly... :dude:


----------



## Poppa Ray

*What day is it*

I think i've sufficiently recovered from Sat to race Fri. See Y'all There!


----------



## Shumacher 99

Poppa Ray said:


> I think i've sufficiently recovered from Sat to race Fri. See Y'all There!


2 weeks in a row!!! Must be X-mas a the Doody house... :hat:


----------



## davepull

Poppa Ray said:


> I think i've sufficiently recovered from Sat to race Fri. See Y'all There!


I know what you mean it took me till monday afternon to start feeling right.


----------



## David Butts

*Uh huh!*



davepull said:


> I know what you mean it took me till monday afternon to start feeling right.


Me three.


----------



## New92

Talk about fun!! I am still smiling lol.


----------



## Poppa Ray

Xmas @ the doody house had a hook. All day scrap booking on sat. S'cool though, how about a 15.0 in the middle of the race! Any day I'm w/in 1 lap and of bear and post a lap .3 sec slower than his fastest, well I'll be smiling till next Fri.


----------



## Shumacher 99

Great run Fri. night Ray Ray. :thumbsup:


----------



## minigiant

*Long Road Trip*

I am driving down from Waldorf, Maryland to visit family around July 10th. Is there a scheduled race in that time frame? If so, what classes does HW run. I am in my first season so I am hoping there is a Novice class but if not, I hope that running with the "big boys" will improve my driving. Is ROAR membership required? And lastly I have a AMBit transponder..is that compatable with your timing system?

Thanks!


----------



## rcgen

We race every Friday (weather permitting). Racing starts around 8 pm and finishes between 11-12 also depending on the number of racers. We currently run a legend class, pro-spec, 4 cell stock, 19t turn and stock touring. I am assuming since you are in the HW touring side (we also have an HW oval & pro spec oval tread) you will be running touring. Their so no novice class in touring so you'll have to race against everyone on all levels  

The track has their own transponder system, so you'll just have to provide the hole to attach it too. We are currently running our summer points series and hope to see and/or race against you.


----------



## minigiant

oh...so no nitro touring? can you point me in the right direction for a track that runs nitro...


----------



## davepull

there is no nitro touring and we usually finish up more like 12:30 - 1:00 am and NO the system they use at hobby world is the older amb you can't run personal trans with it. they race Nitro in Daytona on friday nights check out the thread over at rctech.net in the florida racing section


----------



## New92

I rock.

That is all.


----------



## Shumacher 99

New92 said:


> I rock.
> 
> That is all.


Jack aZZ :jest:


----------



## New92

Hey, someone posted something here....my mission was a success lol.


----------



## bjessee

Man,
lately we have been posting
about as much as we practice,
NEVER!!!

Is it fast??
How come it only breaks when you 
get passed for the lead??


----------



## Shumacher 99

I'll be out thur. putting in my first practice on the new road course. can't wait.hehehehehehheheheh


----------



## xpss

Shumacher 99 said:


> I'll be out thur. putting in my first practice on the new road course. can't wait.hehehehehehheheheh


to bad there an outside chance of rain!!!!!!!!!!!hahahahahahahaha


----------



## New92

That's why I posted something lol, I have to get back out there bad!


----------



## BryanW92

I got in some practice yesterday before the skies opened up and rained. I'm almost ready to start racing again! Got several laps in the low 17's, with averages of about 18. A little more tuning and practice and I'll get my average under 18. I still won't be winning any races, but at least I can race for next-to-last-place!

Of course, the latest controversy may make racing at HW a thing of the past.


----------



## New92

Heck, if I need to I will count your guys laps on paper, lol.

Then again, you never know, we may end up with a new Transponder system where we can run personals.....no, wait, I thought I was awake but I must still be dreaming lol.


----------



## xpss

im sure we will be racing friday if it dont rain.hey do you guys notice all the bs always surrounds those oval guys.what a bunch of ********.hehehehehee


----------



## New92

LOL.

I will be there Thursday and Friday for sure. Wife is taking the daughter to visit her grandparents up in GA for the weekend so i will be freeeeee! lol

Don't you know? It's always about the oval! lol jk


----------



## Shumacher 99

Don't be scared Bear!!! I got my car back together and am ready to give you your whoopin now..heheheheheheh Don't use rain as a cop out..lol


----------



## Poppa Ray

Save the drama for yer mama. Go fast turn left, if that's too much to handle you're S.O.L. 'cuz it only gets harder on the road course. I once heard an oval guy call onroaders mouth breathers. Sounds like a compliment since gasping for air is an involuntary reflex to stress. I say if yer mouth don't pop open for a breath every now and then yer not racing!


----------



## Shumacher 99

Poppa Ray said:


> Save the drama for yer mama. Go fast turn left, if that's too much to handle you're S.O.L. 'cuz it only gets harder on the road course. I once heard an oval guy call onroaders mouth breathers. Sounds like a compliment since gasping for air is an involuntary reflex to stress. I say if yer mouth don't pop open for a breath every now and then yer not racing!


That was beautiful!!!


----------



## davidl

*Stolen 1/12 Scale Car*

To all parties posting and reading this thread.

The car arrived at my house today and I consider the situation pretty much over. There still is an issue with the receiver and crystal, but I now have the car and all the parts less the receiver, and there is indication that the receiver will be returned soon as well.

I want the thank Dave P. for remembering my problem, noticing the car and helping me with information about who had it, how to contact them and who were some other people I could talk to.

Second, I want to thank Dave Root at Hobby World. He is a class guy that did all the work I needed. He contacted Todd and convinced him to bring the car to the shop and then Dave sent it to me, paying the frieght. I don't know how I can repay Dave, but I am sure something will be done.

Next, I want to thank all of you that have contacted me with ideas of what to do, or continued the discussion to keep it current. And specifically that none of you convinced Todd to do something other than what he did that was to return the car.

Now, I want to mention that Todd is in my prayers. He is in a tough situation with the problem of his father and mother. He needs all the support and love worthy of any 17 year old boy and probably a little more. I want to thank him for contacting me about the car once I knew he had it. I thank him for not selling the car as he originally intended, or trashing the car and parts so that it can't be used again. But please, return the receiver. I need it as well.

So to the rest of you that know Todd, don't give him any crap over this. If it comes up, just mention the positive things so that he might be able to make good choices in the future that are built on the wonderful values of a Christian, and do it with maturity.

Nuff Said


----------



## davepull

this is the best news i have heard in weeks man! i am glad to help. now it is time to put a lojack on that ride.


----------



## Shumacher 99

Great news ..very cool


----------



## Poppa Ray

A lesson learned hard is not soon forgotten. I can't explain how hard it is to see so many people these days make bad decisions and then try to argue or rationalize their way out of responsibility. I'm glad to see a good decision was made in response to dealing with the aftermath of a bad one.


----------



## Shumacher 99

Poppa Ray said:


> A lesson learned hard is not soon forgotten. I can't explain how hard it is to see so many people these days make bad decisions and then try to argue or rationalize their way out of responsibility. I'm glad to see a good decision was made in response to dealing with the aftermath of a bad one.


yeah!!! what he said :jest:


----------



## New92

Great to hear that things worked out with the 1/12th.

All I have to say about tomorrow night is watch out 'cause I am a coming! 

lol


----------



## Poppa Ray

To all who think I should change my name to mike hollis I'm sorry for punting people in the touring b-main.


----------



## New92

lol. I still want your motor lol.

On a positive note, I was able to order all of my parts last night so they should be here Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## bjessee

I think i need a new car,
If i were you,
I would stay away from those
Garland boys,

they are some sticky fellas.,

hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Shumacher 99

I thought I needed a new car . But after my diff repairs and another diff bearing gone bad It's almost as free as brad th e Jessee's . Here I come


----------



## Shumacher 99

OK I timed it on the TC3 free spinning. If I spin the back wheels foward at the same time It will free spin for about 11 seconds. Blue printed diffs spin for 30 seconds so not to bad for a razor knife and just eyeing things...hehehehehheheheh . Oh before it wouldn't spin for 1 second. NO JOKE it was horriable
P.S. the fact that I timed it should tell you I had nothing to do today.lol


----------



## bjessee

The thing with the tc3 is
you have to be careful not
to get it to loose, then it will 
have to much chatter and damage
your gear.


----------



## Shumacher 99

I don't think I went to far freeing it up. But It was so bad and bound up before it really needed it. Just ask anyone who was at the track Fri. and heard that thing when I give it throttle YIKES!!! It ws really jacked up. It can only be better than it was. Thanks Brad


----------



## xpss

psssst chris its still a tc3!hahahahahahahaahahahahaha


----------



## Shumacher 99

Tc3 Will Hold The Track Record. I May Have To Break Your Record Like I Did Dave P's 4 Cell Stock Record. Oh Wait I Haven't Done That Yet.......hehehhehehehehehehehehhe.here I Come


----------



## xpss

maybe u should change the layout again????????????ouch that was mean.


----------



## Shumacher 99

It don't matter how we change it . You'll still kick everyones a$$. How your not a factory driver I'll never know.....It's almost unfair.lol


----------



## New92

Yea, I think its about time to cahnge it lol...I hit too many dots Friday nigth. Don't know how it happened either..
I havent hit a one in the last 2 weeks and the car was on a rail Thursday night and Friday afternoon. Then come the 1st Q and I was all over the place. Maybe the Caster block broke early in the run and thats what caused the sterring ....beats me.

Anyway, all of my new parts already came in today so Friday can hurry up and get here now lol.


----------



## rcgen

Don't change it yet...I haven't had a chance to race it yet. I still having fun w/oval. I might try it this Friday, but don't know yet


----------



## xpss

rcgen said:


> Don't change it yet...I haven't had a chance to race it yet. I still having fun w/oval. I might try it this Friday, but don't know yet


 
dont worry we're not changing nothing,it was just a jab at chris,that would be the only way he will hold the track record is if he changes the track and doesnt let anyone else play.hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Shumacher 99

Track Record holder Chris Garland. it's coming..hhehehehehehheeh I think after i break the track record for 4 cell stock and touring I will shoot for 19 turn. and then Legends , prospec


----------



## rcgen

Shumacher 99 said:


> Track Record holder Chris Garland. it's coming..hhehehehehehheeh I think after i break the track record for 4 cell stock and touring I will shoot for 19 turn. and then Legends , prospec


Someone wake him up...


----------



## Poppa Ray

Shumacher 99 said:


> Track Record holder Chris Garland. it's coming..hhehehehehehheeh I think after i break the track record for 4 cell stock and touring I will shoot for 19 turn. and then Legends , prospec


Ya know what's wrong with it? It's not a Losi! aaaaahahahahahahah. Hey if I can find a sitter for Fri anyone wanna give me a ride home after the races? I got a ride there but i'm not walking home @ 12:30 am. Not on the wes'siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide.


----------



## New92

I will see what I can do. I probably will be able to depending on the weather lol.


----------



## Shumacher 99

rcgen said:


> Someone wake him up...


I'm Up!!! Man I had a weird Dream..heheheheheh. Ray Ray I would give you a ride but I won't be here this Fri. I'm sure someone will though. As much as you help people out surely someone will return the Fav.


----------



## bjessee

Hey chris,
I got an idea,
You can run touring oval,
then you can beat Bear with
a touring car, cause he won't 
run that silly class,

"AND THE NEW TRACK RECORD 
BY CHRIS GARLAND IN TOURING 
OVAL 20 5:04"

damn that is sad,

HahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahaha

AND


Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Shumacher 99

Don't even mention Oval weather it be touring or pan car. I saw the Brad Jessee with an oval car eeewwwwweewwwuuuuuu. NOT GOOD!!! actually I saw him twice each time I lapped him .hehehehehheheehehehhe and hehehe

Brad with Touring car= :thumbsup: 
Brad with Oval car=  

hehehehehehehhehehheheh
hehehehhehehehhehehehhe
hjehehhehehhehehehhehhehehehh and 
hehehehehehheheh
p.s. 
Touring oval is worse than Legends. SUX!!!!


----------



## xpss

Ray I Would Also Be Willing To Give Ya A Ride Home If Needed.come On Out And Race.we,ll Be Out Practicing Thursday If Anyone Wants To Come Out And Play.

Hey Chris Come On Out Thursday,on Practice Night Ill Wait Up On Ya!hahhahaahahahaha


----------



## Shumacher 99

Bring It On Bear!!!!!!


----------



## Poppa Ray

I appreciate it fellas! Now I just gotta find a schmuck, er, babysitter to handle the monsters, er, little darlings for the evening!


----------



## Shumacher 99

Poppa Ray said:


> I appreciate it fellas! Now I just gotta find a schmuck, er, babysitter to handle the monsters, er, little darlings for the evening!


Can't help ya there Ray Ray ..good luck with that one. hehehehheheehehhe
Slosi Boy


----------



## Poppa Ray

SLosi huh at least my car doesn't shatter from the mere wind of other cars passing it. All hail the speed brick, touring b last week did! (yes i know that saying that was wrong but it's still funny)


----------



## Shumacher 99

To Ray Ray ( B-main killer)
No more chatter no more whine my car was junk but Ray Ray was still left behind. Now that it's fixed and it feespins like a Mofo let see how closely Ray Ray can keep up with his Slosi (poetry)hehehehehhehehe 
Hey ray ya know what's wrong with your car?????????? YOU KNOW!!!!!
P.S. :tongue:


----------



## davepull

at least Ray's nick name ain't Gay Focker


----------



## bjessee

I do not understand why every 
post from this shumacher 99 is
bashing someone. maybe if you 
would run your car, like you run 
you mouth,

you might finish decent,

chris = poop mouth,

pee u 
pee u 

i will bring you some charmin
so you can wipe your mouth.

"The Brad Jessee"


----------



## Shumacher 99

I always finish right behind you so what's that say about the worlds greatest RC driver..lol.Some people can dish it but they can't take it
Brad= 
Chris= :thumbsup:


----------



## Shumacher 99

davepull said:


> at least Ray's nick name ain't Gay Focker


I thought you were associated ..... Take the slosi side trader.


----------



## Poppa Ray

snap crackle and pop? No it isn't breakfast time it's a TC3 hitting a june bug at speed. Those things are more fragile than Fred Taylor. And can you say lathe in the mail. I won't have shizzle for ya this week but you better buckle up buttercup cause next week i'm..........................................................................hoping I can live up to talking this much crap! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahah. Seriously 3 months ago I couldn't stay within 5 laps of the leaders now i'm within 2. I'm just happy (as I'm sure everyone else I ever punted is) that after four short years I finally figured out how to tune and drive a touring car without causing too much damage to the other racers.


----------



## New92

> I'm just happy (as I'm sure everyone else I ever punted is) that after four short years I finally figured out how to tune and drive a touring car without causing too much damage to the other racers.


Well you made me happy since I am within a lap of you and only been doing it 5 months 

lol


----------



## Shumacher 99

Poppa Ray said:


> snap crackle and pop? No it isn't breakfast time it's a TC3 hitting a june bug at speed. Those things are more fragile than Fred Taylor. And can you say lathe in the mail. I won't have shizzle for ya this week but you better buckle up buttercup cause next week i'm..........................................................................hoping I can live up to talking this much crap! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahah. Seriously 3 months ago I couldn't stay within 5 laps of the leaders now i'm within 2. I'm just happy (as I'm sure everyone else I ever punted is) that after four short years I finally figured out how to tune and drive a touring car without causing too much damage to the other racers.


All BS aside . It's fun as hell to race and have you at the track Ray Ray. This every other week thing has to stop though..lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Poppa Ray

I'm working on her, I mean it!


----------



## New92

For once I agree with Chris on something lol.


----------



## bjessee

me three,

but i do not understand why chris is 
so mean to people. its like he needs some
attention from everyone,
kinda like me.

"The Brad Jessee"


----------



## Shumacher 99

Will be at the track today getting my RC fix for the week. Going on vacation Fri . so I won't make the races.


----------



## New92

Looks like I am not going to be able to make it up there after all Friday night  

Just wanted to let you know Ray so in case you needed a lift from me, you could get one from one of the others if needed.

Probably wont be up there for the next few weeks due to some family plans coming up. Will probably still be up there every so often for practicing and stuff.


----------



## davepull

Chris only acts that way because most vertically challenged people like him feel the need to talk people down to there height. lets also clairfy the worlds greatest rc drivers 
1 Bear
2 Dave Puliafico
2 David Butts
4 The Brad Jessee
5 Chris Garfield
6 Doodie
7 and closing fast Gino


----------



## Poppa Ray

What, The Brad and Chris are attention hungry? SNL Will Farrel fans say "Look at what i can do!" Well the master plan has come to fruition this week (picture me rubbing my hands like Hobbes in my avatar) the wif is staying home so I can race! And I'll have my own transportation so Gino and Bear I appreciate your offers but I've got it covered now. Perhaps I'll tell her saturday that I'm all caught up on bills for the month and we're not so broke as she thought. Or I could just go lawn mower shopping.


----------



## Shumacher 99

davepull said:


> Chris only acts that way because most vertically challenged people like him feel the need to talk people down to there height. lets also clairfy the worlds greatest rc drivers
> 1 Bear
> 2 Dave Puliafico
> 2 David Butts
> 4 The Brad Jessee
> 5 Chris Garfield
> 6 Doodie
> 7 and closing fast Gino


Garland!!!! not Garfield .... PULAFirico.... I got your verticlly challenged. azz. Ya'll have fun Tomorrow wish I was there and not on a plane......... GO BRAD!!!


----------



## bjessee

Dave, I have to say that I think that
I rate a little higher than that.
I think we should consider all the factors,

As always Bear is #1.

We have raced many places together,
probably about 20 or so different tracks,
talk about you bum luck,

anyway,

factor in that I have only been doing this 
for about a year and that little chart will
look more like this,


Bear
Earl
Tom 
Brad
Butts
Pulaficoajjfkalsdjiaogjaidsjitoadjgd(or however you spell it)
Ray
Chirs(have to finish to win, bag that TC3)
Gino
THE SHORTS ALL 300 of them


----------



## bjessee

He He He He He
Ha Ha Ha Ha Hahe He He He He
Ha Ha Ha Ha Hahe He He He He
Ha Ha Ha Ha Hahe He He He He
Ha Ha Ha Ha Hahe He He He He
Ha Ha Ha Ha Hahe He He He He
Ha Ha Ha Ha Hahe He He He He
Ha Ha Ha Ha Hahe He He He He
Ha Ha Ha Ha Hahe He He He He
Ha Ha Ha Ha Hahe He He He He
Ha Ha Ha Ha Hahe He He He He
Ha Ha Ha Ha Hahe He He He He
Ha Ha Ha Ha Hahe He He He He
Ha Ha Ha Ha Hahe He He He He
Ha Ha Ha Ha Hahe He He He He
Ha Ha Ha Ha Hahe He He He He
Ha Ha Ha Ha Hahe He He He He
Ha Ha Ha Ha Hahe He He He He
Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## xpss

Im Not The Worlds Greatest,cus I Cant Drive And I Hit Stuff.


----------



## Poppa Ray

I just want to say have a happy and safe Fourth. If you think getting through turn one at the start of a b- main is tough try driving to the beach this weekend. Our little racing family has suffered enough casualties recently over unsportsmanlike conduct I'd hate to lose anyone in any manner that is irreversable.


----------



## New92

whoa? something happen?


----------



## rcgen

I hope he is wishing all of us a safe 4th of July weekend. There was no racing at HW Friday. We got caught by the rain right before we got a chance to start.


----------



## New92

whew


----------



## Poppa Ray

I'm just saying it's a bad weekend to be on the road, be careful!


----------



## New92

True, thats why Publix is about as far as I am traveling for the snacks for the race tonight lol.


----------



## New92

Posted this over on the oval section, but in case its not needed for the track and someone here doesnt read things over there:



> I was cleaning out my garage and found alot of extra gutter and downspouts that I had originally was going to put on the house. Decided not to and its been sitting around. I need to get rid of it and was going to just trash it but thought about the pit area.
> 
> If the interest is there we could run it arouind and put the downspouts on each end pointing back towards the back fence. Would at least keep the drips away when it rains off of the tables and stuff.
> 
> If we dont want to do that anyone is welcome to it if they want to come get it. I live off Blanding between Middleburg and OP.
> 
> Eugene G.


----------



## Poppa Ray

OK so I blew off the dust from the schuey sst 2000. How desperate am I to race. I'm thinking of completeley overhauling it. Obviously I'll never part w/ it since she was my first. But oh man no wonder i couldn't drive it she is WORKED!


----------



## Shumacher 99

Poppa Ray said:


> OK so I blew off the dust from the schuey sst 2000. How desperate am I to race. I'm thinking of completeley overhauling it. Obviously I'll never part w/ it since she was my first. But oh man no wonder i couldn't drive it she is WORKED!


My SST is in the attic (where it belongs) She was also my first. I loved that car ,It :thumbsup: was bulliet proof..


----------



## Shumacher 99

Going down down baby. The track record that is hehhehehehehehheheh


----------



## J.Filipow

Greetings my former Florida racers....how are things at Hobby World? Humid and rainy, I bet!? Sorry I never got a chance to come and run on the new asphalt before I moved.

I have been here in Southern California for about 3 months now and things are going well, although I haven't much time to race. I go down to So Cal on Saturdays and run sedan, of try to, with the locals- Tosolini, Numan, Todge, Hodapp, Swanny, The Law, Peanut, Pudge, Dirt, etc...always fun when it sounds like a heat at the nats! 


DavePull- What's UP!?


----------



## Shumacher 99

Put the oneway in last night. Can't wait to run it on the track and see what happens. It's working for Ray so welll see


----------



## Poppa Ray

Shumacher 99 said:


> Put the oneway in last night. Can't wait to run it on the track and see what happens. It's working for Ray so welll see


Now that I'll take as a compliment. Not even the same kind of car but i'm doing well enought that it seems like a good idea. By the way did I mention your throttle control has to be uber smooth to make these things work. I don't even go to full neutral unless I want the back end to come around like a dog that got shot in the but with a bb gun (please don't think ill of me for knowing exactly what that looks like). Kids got a bug on the wall, see yas!


----------



## davepull

i have never ran a one way but I did try a spool. All I can say is it is in my box now. it is a different feel I think for me with a diff I can drive the piss out of the car. I ran the spool for 2 quals and I hit the lottery lol


----------



## Poppa Ray

I tried a spool once, once! The on power steering is the same as a oneway but the turn in straight sizzucks! But don't listen to me I think brakes sizzuck too!


----------



## Shumacher 99

Poppa Ray said:


> I tried a spool once, once! The on power steering is the same as a oneway but the turn in straight sizzucks! But don't listen to me I think brakes sizzuck too!


Brakes do suck. means your slowing down to much hehehehheehhehe


----------



## Poppa Ray

I hope this doesn't jinx Y'all but I'm hoping for rain tomorrow since I can't get a f'n baby sitter! I was really hoping to do well in a points series for once but that requires actually racing all the races! The old ball and chain is just going to have to find another hobby that takes place on a different night. This every other Fri thing defies the laws of physics by actyally sucking and blowing at the same time.


----------



## New92

Yea, I am doing the babysitting thing tomorrow night too, lol. But I wouldnt be racing anyway. After a few weeks though, I will never miss a race again lol.


----------



## Shumacher 99

Poppa Ray said:


> I hope this doesn't jinx Y'all but I'm hoping for rain tomorrow since I can't get a f'n baby sitter! I was really hoping to do well in a points series for once but that requires actually racing all the races! The old ball and chain is just going to have to find another hobby that takes place on a different night. This every other Fri thing defies the laws of physics by actyally sucking and blowing at the same time.


I agree :devil:


----------



## racer56

*race day*

a bad day to race


----------



## New92

Heard you guys got rained out 

I was going but then daughter fell asleep at 7....glad I didnt now lol. Would have been a waste of gas.......sheesh August cannot get here fast enough.


----------



## bjessee

I think that i am going to retire. I will probably 
sell most of my stuff. If anyone is interested,
please let me know.
thanks
brad


----------



## Shumacher 99

bjessee said:


> I think that i am going to retire. I will probably
> sell most of my stuff. If anyone is interested,
> please let me know.
> thanks
> brad


Wow that sucks.. Whats up man you just burned out?


----------



## New92

Dont sell anything yet! Just take a break...you know you will miss it! And who will we have to make fun of now?!


----------



## davepull

NO he isn't burt out he just misses his Daddy. lol like many people the events of late have taken a toll on alot of people. It is time for someone to open there eys and see it.


----------



## Shumacher 99

Cracked off some 14.8's Fri. night just before the rain spoiled my night of fun with the oneway... It was ballistic!!!!!!hehehehhehe


----------



## New92

So, ummm, yea, this thread was way down there....woohoo I have a week and a half of summer left then I can start back racing!


----------



## Shumacher 99

New92 said:


> So, ummm, yea, this thread was way down there....woohoo I have a week and a half of summer left then I can start back racing!


Hurry up! you can still practice for free..hint hint :thumbsup:


----------



## Shumacher 99

I guess we lost Brad for a while .?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## New92

Yea, I was fully planning on going up there tonight. But then remembered today is our anniversary lol. Guess I will hang around the house lol.


Won't be long though then I will be on a mission.....not the car but you know.


----------



## davepull

long live the worlds greatest rc driver The Brad Jessee. from here on out I'll paint all my bodies like a bowling ball


----------



## bjessee

Thanks guys,
I really had fun racing with you all.
A wise man once said, "you either got it,
or you don't". I didn't not have it so i figured
it time to move on to a more constructive hobby.
One where you can get a return for you money.
I hope you all the best and i will probably be around.

"The Brad Jessee"


----------



## xpss

brad is going to win this last point series and said he was going out on top!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shumacher 99

I Was Just Looking At The Points And I Am Tied For 3rd With Doody??? It Figures I Don't Take The Touring Series Serious ,miss 2 Weeks And I Get Third, I Race My But Off Last Point Series And Finish 4th.lol Now That's Fuinny I Don't Care Where Your From


----------



## New92

Live it up while you can :lol

I will be back next month :lol


----------



## Shumacher 99

Well that 20 lap TQ AND WIN HELPED ALOT TO GET ME IN THE THIRD SPOT. THE ONE WAY IS THE ONLY WAY FOR ME FROM NOW ON. I THINK EUGENE HAS BEEN SNEAKING TO THE TRACK FOR SOME TEST AND TUNE THESE LAST 3 OR 4 WEEKS????HUMMM X-RAY!!


----------



## Poppa Ray

Well it turns out every bearing on the back of the car was bad or so dirty it couldn't roll free. Problem solved now so look for company on the 20th lap this week!


----------



## BullFrog

Just a quick announcement: The Florida State series is racing at Full Throttle Raceway on August 21-22.This is the Worlds track and we are going to have some of the drivers from around the world racing there .There is also going to be a 1/10th pan car class with 6 cells gtp (Wide) body and stock motor and 4 cell with 19t with narrow chassis TC body.The track is great,plenty of traction,and it's right behind the warbirds museum.


----------



## racer56

*where is*

where is everyone


----------



## BryanW92

Some people quit racing forever. The rest went to oval.


----------



## David Butts

*Yikes!*

Hi Brad, I see you're still looking at the threads. Me too. Do tell, What is a more constructive hobby?


----------



## New92

BryanW92 said:


> Some people quit racing forever. The rest went to oval.



The bank acct is just taking a break for awhile lol. I will be back with a vengeance so people better look out in about 3 weeks.

Will be starting oval too, but they better look out for me in that series for other reasons lol.


----------



## New92

Question:

Do we want to try a 19T class again for touring?

If so, are we setting motor limits (manufacturer)? Or any 19T?

If we stay with stock....do we have to run a Monster or any stock is ok? Just thinking about experimenting a bit when I come back lol. For some weird reason, some of my fastest races have been when I tried something completely different than what the "expected" was...gear ratio...suspension setup...etc.

Just wondering.

Eugene


----------



## Poppa Ray

how about an all around series for touring. We'll run stock one week 19t the next and open mod the third. It'll definitely give us a reason to wrench and change setups and may even make some signifigant improve ments to our driving!


----------



## Shumacher 99

One of the reasons I got out was that it is just to much for the stockers to handle. They just burn up .unless you cut them after each run the motor will suffer and be gone by the time the main comes. Everywhere else in the world 19 turn is the lowest class in touring car. noone races stock anymore,There is a reason, think about it... If I were you guys I would get togather with the remaining touring drivers and get 19 turn giong. They can handle the stress better than the stock motors and you should be able to run the proper gear with out strraining the motor to much.


----------



## xpss

hey guys i started a thread on the oval side about the new saturday night racing thats up comming,so please check it out and let me know what ya think.thanks bear


----------



## BullFrog

There is a state race at Full Throttle in Kissimmee on August 21-22. You can run stock-19t or open mod (with the worlds best).If your burning up stocks somethings wrong somewhere.Unless you are using the green machine motors.The only monster I've burnt up was because something got caught in the gear and jammed. Now if you want less motor maintance you'll have to wait for the V2 stock and 19t motors from Orion and peak. Or you can use the conversion kits available soon (but not roar legal- but at club races you could use them).


----------



## New92

So.....any thoughts on 19T this series?


----------



## Shumacher 99

New92 said:


> So.....any thoughts on 19T this series?


yes you all should do it. save your stock motors from the torture :drunk:


----------



## New92

I want to. Even though I will need to buy a motor lol.


----------



## rcgen

I'll run 19t if you all will let me run a brushless system


----------



## New92

Thats ok with me. I will be back this Friday!! lol Lets all get together and figure out what we want to do.....19T or stock.

I really want to go to Daytona and RPM but wont be able to make it this weekend. Next month for sure. Think I have about to decided to hang it up on the full size vehicles for a while...maybe a long while lol. So will be racing every chance I get.


----------



## BullFrog

You guys should check out the list of drivers from around the world coming to the state race at Full Throttle.Rumor has it the Losi guys and Associated might be testing there new cars??Where else can you race with these guys on the same tires C27's on such as awesome track at a state series race? The worlds entry is $300 per class so the series is a bargain at $25 a class.First come first serve for power and pit area for $20 (pre regrister).The list is under RCTech.net- Electric On-Road- Preworlds warm up.


----------



## davepull

Bill thanks but no thanks I have been doing alot of thinking lately and one thing I now know is that touring cars with rubber tires stink. I'll stick to the foams. which means rpm and snowbirds!!!!!!!!!!!! have fun and good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poppa Ray

Call me lazy call me not that a good of a driver but if it ain't local I ain't racin'. But i do sincerely wish we had carpet in Jax. I just don't have the time to travel.


----------



## New92

I really wish we had a carpet track here too. I am quitting one of my other hobbies here pretty soon lol, so I will be able to do SOME traveling but not alot. I just want to race on more than one track lol.

So Ray......19T?


----------



## davepull

you got the chance to goto rpm for the focar oval race


----------



## BullFrog

Dave that's a great answer- Just one big race a year and going to RPM.Full throtlle is just 2 1/2 hours away- and its a super track. Racing on Rubber tires makes things alittle more equal .But when the state race actually goes to RPM it will be on C27's. Dave I'd get as much practice at RPM as I could get.....................While your racing over there the worlds best will be at Full Throttle.Besides all the new stuff that has not been released yet will be in testing for the worlds and available by christmas.
Oh I almost forgot Dave you can race against "C" main Chris T. with his Corally.But he made the B main in the nationals with a car(RDX) he got a week before.Lets see how you do against him.


----------



## New92

I just cant make it this month....I want to go in the future though. I should have the finances back in line and able to travel by next month.....heck, when I get paid this weekend it will be the first check since May lol.


----------



## Poppa Ray

Yeah man it's 19t or I'm selling it or trading for a 10l4. I figured out why it was so loose last time get this, TOO MUCH DROOP. Too bad it looks like tomorrow won't be very accomadating for racing! That's okay though I will be there for the inauguration of the third Sat program assumong it starts next week, xpss?


----------



## davepull

so Bill you are saying that the state race @ RPM will be indoors on the rug but you will have to run cs-27s???


----------



## xpss

Poppa Ray said:


> Yeah man it's 19t or I'm selling it or trading for a 10l4. I figured out why it was so loose last time get this, TOO MUCH DROOP. Too bad it looks like tomorrow won't be very accomadating for racing! That's okay though I will be there for the inauguration of the third Sat program assumong it starts next week, xpss?


yes sir barring there is no hurricane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New92

I am bringing a 19T and a stock, so will see what happens when we get there 

I think I was going the wrong way too last time when I was trying to get the push out....man, its only Monday  lol.


----------



## New92

C'mon people....lets hear some excitement! lol

Looks like this points series is going to be big with everyone getting so fired up for the breakout and/or truck class. I am just excited to be able to race again lol.

Picked up 2 C2's yesterday (all they had in besides SPeedgems) so will be ready to go for stock or 19T whichever. I need to measure the comms on the stockers though, they have been cut a few times lol.

As long as the weather holds out I will probably be up there Friday night for some practice....am going today too but only taking the oval chassis. I am probably going to stink it all up and break in every qual....yea, even the XRay can be broken lol....but I am going to have fun doing it. 

Like I say every week though...apologies in advance and will do my best to stay out of the way....or ahead...bwhahahahahahaha


----------



## Poppa Ray

I am leaving the stockers at the house in protest! 19t or nothing!


----------



## Shumacher 99

Poppa Ray said:


> I am leaving the stockers at the house in protest! 19t or nothing!


Ray Ray is Silly :jest:


----------



## New92

Got my spurs ordered last night  Should be here by Friday. Might want to bring 1 stock with you just in case the Short's dont have a 19T yet. 2 can't make a class lol. (for them or us)


----------



## Poppa Ray

John's gonna be back too and i don't think he'll have a prob w/motor availability. I've also gat a C2 I could probably loan out if anyone needs it.


----------



## DEEPBLUE

Poppa Ray said:


> John's gonna be back too and i don't think he'll have a prob w/motor availability. I've also gat a C2 I could probably loan out if anyone needs it.


You are right stock or 19t is not a problem. I have plenty of both.


----------



## Shumacher 99

DEEPBLUE said:


> You are right stock or 19t is not a problem. I have plenty of both.


I can vouch for that ...lol


----------



## Poppa Ray

C'mon Garland I know you want to turn right again! i might have enough spare parts to put together a Losi for ya! lmao!


----------



## davepull

does anybody have a set of cs27 I can use to make a run with my TC3.


----------



## racer56

who will be fast


----------



## bjessee

silly racers, 
winning is for bear
he he


----------



## Shumacher 99

bjessee said:


> silly racers,
> winning is for bear
> he he


Miss it yet????


----------



## Shumacher 99

Poppa Ray said:


> C'mon Garland I know you want to turn right again! i might have enough spare parts to put together a Losi for ya! lmao!


I like touring . I just need a break from all the tuning all the time and it's alot motre money to keep one up and going at race speed than it does a lefthander. May be next series .........who knows. I will never race stock touring again. I do know 19 turn or not at all


----------



## Poppa Ray

davepull said:


> does anybody have a set of cs27 I can use to make a run with my TC3.


I've got some, they're a little worn but you can borrow 'em if ya' want.


----------



## bjessee

miss it like a hole in the head!!!

not at all, i think i am going to find 
a new hobby, like basket making.

so peaceful 

he he


----------



## David Butts

*Yikes!*



bjessee said:


> miss it like a hole in the head!!!
> 
> not at all, i think i am going to find
> a new hobby, like basket making.
> 
> so peaceful
> 
> he he


Hey Brad. I went to the track lastnight for the first time since june something and I just realized what was missing. ?? You and your ever present box of orbit gum. I missed one of them. You guess which one.???????


----------



## Shumacher 99

bjessee said:


> miss it like a hole in the head!!!
> 
> not at all, i think i am going to find
> a new hobby, like basket making.
> 
> so peaceful
> 
> he he


If you didn't miss it you wouldn't be on this site...lol


----------



## bjessee

really,
i am just surfing so 
i thought i would drop a line,
still not missing it,
but, if you would like
i will stop poping in here,

THE WORLDS GREATEST BASKET MAKER!!!


----------



## Shumacher 99

bjessee said:


> really,
> i am just surfing so
> i thought i would drop a line,
> still not missing it,
> but, if you would like
> i will stop poping in here,
> 
> THE WORLDS GREATEST BASKET MAKER!!!


Still touchy I see. They sell chill pills over the counter. go buy some meany.


----------



## New92

Well, I havent missed you yet Brad lol....of course I havent been out since you have been gone....but I will miss you this week lol. At least the laugh anyway lol. Stop by sometime if you arent doing anything.


----------



## David Butts

*Uh huh!*



New92 said:


> Well, I havent missed you yet Brad lol....of course I havent been out since you have been gone....but I will miss you this week lol. At least the laugh anyway lol. Stop by sometime if you arent doing anything.


I second that. The stop by sometime part ,That is.


----------



## Shumacher 99

Just a little side bar. It looked like you guys had alot more fun with the 19 turns??? I bet they held up alot better too huh???


----------



## Poppa Ray

way easier to go fast w/ 19t but now I think I need a spool 'cause goin' that fast needs brakes


----------



## BryanW92

Did everyone give up Stock and switch to 19T or are both classes running?


----------



## Shumacher 99

Yes! they switched to19 turn. It has to be C2. It's not open 19 turn like Oval.


----------



## Shumacher 99

Poppa Ray said:


> way easier to go fast w/ 19t but now I think I need a spool 'cause goin' that fast needs brakes


Just put the diff back in silly Ray Ray............ :tongue:


----------



## Poppa Ray

sorry but i'm addicted to the on power rip of the one way so it's a spool


----------



## BryanW92

I put a C2 in my XXX-S today. Wow! That's a fast little sucker!!


----------



## New92

So what gearing are you running Ray?


----------



## Shumacher 99

Should be the same or one tooth higher. Even though I'm not Ray there you go


----------



## New92

Thats what I was thinking too. But on rctech most were saying they go everywhere from 3 to 6 teeth lower?


edit: for instance I was running a 93/28 and I got a PM from a BMI driver saying to run a 87/28 and go up or down 1 from there. We geared the Monsters everywhere from 7.05 to a 7.5 and they are all saying run the C2s around a 6.1 to 6.4...... :freak:


----------



## Shumacher 99

well a 6.1 is a taller gear than a 7.05. C2 can pull more gear than a monster. If you go up on the pinion the gear will get taller.(more top end speed / wider power band)


----------



## New92

yea, I got that but 6.1 is more than 1 tooth away from a 7.05 lol. Plus one I can run with the stock spur and the other I have to change the spur to get. Just curious as to whether I need to go ahead and change the spur out or not.

No big deal though.


----------



## Poppa Ray

I'm running a 128/33 w/ the 1.83 internal it comes out to 7.1 final but I think I need to come down a few teeth 'cause if anyone remembers after the main we did a reverse oval thing for a few laps and I was geared way higher than everyone for top speed.


----------



## David Butts

*Hmm? Something to think about?*



Poppa Ray said:


> I'm running a 128/33 w/ the 1.83 internal it comes out to 7.1 final but I think I need to come down a few teeth 'cause if anyone remembers after the main we did a reverse oval thing for a few laps and I was geared way higher than everyone for top speed.


Yeah but I remember them calling out atleast one very quick lap on you. If you can do one with the gearing you had you should be able to do more. Confuscious say. To go fast consistantly one must go consistantly fast.


----------



## Shumacher 99

Yeah what Butts said uuummmm yeah......... Sorry Eugene I guess we just got our signals crossed. just run the same gear (7.0 ) You don't need any help through the 180's you need to carry the speed through the sweepers where your struggling. Ray was topped out before he even got through the center of the back stretch. If I was him I would go up a tooth. Ray you where killing them around the oval because you were the only one with battery left. Tom's was dead and Johns was almost dead.


----------



## Poppa Ray

David Butts said:


> Yeah but I remember them calling out atleast one very quick lap on you. If you can do one with the gearing you had you should be able to do more. Confuscious say. To go fast consistantly one must go consistantly fast.


jeez a guy can't run 1 14.3 (to which I said "14.3?") and all of a sudden there's all these expectations and stuff, I can't take the pressure! C'mon dave you're goin' to ruin my sandbagging effort! ROTFLMAO!!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## David Butts

*M.i.a.*



Poppa Ray said:


> jeez a guy can't run 1 14.3 (to which I said "14.3?") and all of a sudden there's all these expectations and stuff, I can't take the pressure! C'mon dave you're goin' to ruin my sandbagging effort! ROTFLMAO!!! :roll: :lol:


Ray, Where were you lastnight? I may bring my TC3 out of retirement in the next couple of weeks . Can we play? I havent broken any parts on, uh Raced my TC3 in a quite a while. I have three C2's that should be cruise missles in the car with 6 cells pushing them. If not I'll run 8. Cells that is.


----------



## Poppa Ray

coming out last night would have involved booking a babysitter and securing a ride to and from the track. It just wasn't in the cards. I'll be there next week though and I know for sure I've worked out the every third sat thing (since the wife needs every third fri) I may waffle a little on the touring though since interest has greatly dropped recently. I'm working on getting an oval car though now that should be interesting!


----------



## David Butts

*Yikes!*



Poppa Ray said:


> I may waffle a little on the touring though since interest has greatly dropped recently. I'm working on getting an oval car though now that should be interesting!


Oh boy! if you had been there for oval lastnight you would've made entry number ten if you signed up for stock. Thats with several of the regulars not being there too. Several guys that havent been running tourng lately are talking about it again. Bear even ran lastnight.


----------



## New92

Sorry I couldnt be there Ray....I was about loaded up to head to the ER when I finally started being able to breathe again. The case of strep I had has done a number on me....that and the fact that I found out I was allergic to pennicilin after I started taking it. I seriously was scared there for a little while....not being able to draw a normal breath and then totally losing your voice on top of it is not fun!


----------



## RacerXAX

Hey, where is this track? Do you have a website with pictures?
Thanks!
Racer


----------



## rcovalracer

*Website*

Here is Hobby World's Unofficial Website,there you can find the track info. and contact info..


----------



## Poppa Ray

New92 said:


> Sorry I couldnt be there Ray....I was about loaded up to head to the ER when I finally started being able to breathe again. The case of strep I had has done a number on me....that and the fact that I found out I was allergic to pennicilin after I started taking it. I seriously was scared there for a little while....not being able to draw a normal breath and then totally losing your voice on top of it is not fun!


Y'er preachin to the choir(brain fart I can't remember how to spell choir?) man. My mom is a nurse and she always said there are only three reasons for someone to go to the hospital/doc 1. can't stop the bleeding 2. can see the bone 3. can't wake them up. I had that same strep and it made me miss 5 days of work. On top of that I started to get dehydrated from not even drinking. Finally I ponied up and started to gargle with boiled salt water, listerine, and HYDROGINE PEROXIDE. The first two weren't that bad but the HP tasted like water and burned like acid. If I didn't have family at a doctors office (can you say free antibiotics) I'd have had to go in myself. Get plenty of rest and drink lots of fluids so I can wup up on that x-ray this Fri. JK hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## David Butts

*Oh my!*

Let a couple of hurricanes come through and nobody talks touring anymore? Wuss's,


I hope everyones ok


----------



## racer56

Has anyone got one of the cold heat soldering tool off the tv, if so how does it work?

Thanks


----------



## rcovalracer

racer56 said:


> Has anyone got one of the cold heat soldering tool off the tv, if so how does it work?
> 
> Thanks


I have asked this on several forums,and no one seems to have gotten one yet..
$20 bucks is not bad,if you don't catch the commercial, they have a website,clicky here..



*Kevin*
Kevin's RC Oval Site


----------



## David Butts

*Yuikes!*

Man there's not much being discussed on here. I guess everyone's cleaning up all the hurricane debris huh?


----------



## Shumacher 99

They all bought Oval cars...hehehehheheheehehhehehehehehheheheh


----------



## Poppa Ray

Shumacher 99 said:


> They all bought Oval cars...hehehehheheheehehhehehehehehheheheh


Had to, no one wanted to race touring it seemed. It's painful to remember but I was bad for years and never gave up. Now, well at least I'm good enought to get out of the way before adding 2 sec to someones lap time. Actually I just need some more consistant practice and I'll be way better.


----------



## David Butts

*Yippeee!*

I'll run with ya Ray. I actually was planning on running the TC3 tommorow night but the weather looks like poop now. I assembled a couple six cells out of the three four cells I broke down from the the original two six cell packs I bought used from Dave P. Got that?


----------



## davepull

Poppa Ray said:


> Had to, no one wanted to race touring it seemed. It's painful to remember but I was bad for years and never gave up. Now, well at least I'm good enought to get out of the way before adding 2 sec to someones lap time. Actually I just need some more consistant practice and I'll be way better.


I didn't have to run Oval. let me say this first. Ray you have came along way over the past year and yes you are no longer a moving chicane. with that being said when i started running touring cars there were alot of fast drivers running Todd, Aaron, Bear, Earl, myself and rook then there were a few guys just a few seconds back Dave K, John Hart well you have seen what has happened. alot of the fast guys quit racing which left it down to me and Bear. We had almost 2 laps on everybody so what it became was boring. I can't speak for Bear but I didn't like it. Right now there is just a big gap in drivers keep practicing buddy.


----------



## Shumacher 99

Right ummmmm yeah..... I don't know what happened to this class but we need to fill it back up . Touring is a very cool class I may need to get another one hhhuuummmmm.........................................Here I come. Can you say X-RAY


----------



## Poppa Ray

Okay maybe I misspoke and I don't have to. I've always raced the same way, let everyone get out in front and chase them down one by one. But that only works if there's someone in front. With the fastest drivers gone to another class that puts me at or near the front and I always get complacent there. Also I've always been interested in running oval but didn't want to get the equipment. With the dwindling interest in touring now just seems a good time to switch horses, especially with the stream being so shallow. Don't get me wrong, the Shorts, Hart, Chris and Gino and most everyone I've ever raced against has given me reason to try harder at the races. But in order to get to my peak in touring it'll take more practice than I have time for and the maintenance time required to keep a touring car running right is more than my lazy butt is willing to do right now. Oval cars just seem simpler and I know that the tuning and driving rythm(sp?) is easier.


----------



## Shumacher 99

come on ray, ray go fast turn left. it's fun wwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## David Butts

*Yikes!*

I want to run touring again. Not in place of oval but just something different. I can only run one class a night/day due to my current charger situation but I need to get some use outta my TC3 before it just becomes a giant expensive dust magnet.


----------



## bubba h

when does the track run the nitro touring cars


----------



## Shumacher 99

bubba h said:


> when does the track run the nitro touring cars


We currently do not have a race day for nitro. We race at night and there are houses close to the track and the nitro's are a disturbance so we are not allowed to run said class. We had a Sun. day race scheduled once a month for nitro and all other classes but it stopped due to lack of entries.SORRY


----------



## Poppa Ray

if anyone is interested I'm selling a g+ with spares and hopups. blackbelt, oneway, aluminum screws and pivots, graphite towers. PM if interested.


----------



## David Butts

*Deep Inhale exhale*



Poppa Ray said:


> if anyone is interested I'm selling a g+ with spares and hopups. blackbelt, oneway, aluminum screws and pivots, graphite towers. PM if interested.


Ray, Welcome to the darkside. Dont worry I'm not your father.


----------



## David Butts

Hmmm?


----------



## rcovalracer

David Butts said:


> Hmmm?


Not to much to chit chat when there were only 3 cars in touring last night :drunk: .


----------



## Shumacher 99

David Butts said:


> Hmmm?


DAD????? Is that you????


----------



## New92

So how are the 19T's working out? What gearing are you guys running/ran?
Ray? Steve? Mike? Mike?


----------



## Poppa Ray

New92 said:


> So how are the 19T's working out? What gearing are you guys running/ran?
> Ray? Steve? Mike? Mike?


Sorry Gino but i've rolled out of touring for a while. It weas getting hard to get enough racrs to put together a class so I'v become a left turn only guy. There doesn't seem to be any shortage of racers in that category.


----------



## Shumacher 99

May be if we made a new road course touring will come back????????


----------



## rcgen

New92 said:


> So how are the 19T's working out? What gearing are you guys running/ran?
> Ray? Steve? Mike? Mike?


There are only three guys running touring as you know it, but there is another touring class with 5-6 guys and a kid. Spec 21t motor, 4c spec battery packs, spec tires, same chassis, it was here long before the Trinity's touring spec. We run Bolink Legends..... :jest:


----------



## rcgen

OBTW my brushless system is in my losi now, so if I can run it with stock or 19t touring let me know. I'll run touring hehehehe


----------



## New92

Touring legends would be fun to watch! I still have the L3 so I can run left turn only but the XRay has to be put to use lol. Run it Eugene! Doesnt matter to me.....heck not like I ever cared about winning anyway...or had a chance lol. I just really miss racing out there and am trying to get back regularly.


----------



## DEEPBLUE

Where Are All The Touring Guys At???????????????????????


----------



## Shumacher 99

Ray check pm'


----------



## rcgen

They went to oval racing, but you still have the Legend guys & girl touring around


----------



## davepull

Shumacher 99 said:


> May be if we made a new road course touring will come back????????


Do not change that course I got to run Tom Marlows car on it for the first time and that layout is alot of fun it has it all highspeed turns low speed turns and cool sweepers. it is just a very cool track.


----------



## BullFrog

After this weekends state race I will be selling my Corally Assassin. It was just upgraded to the new mid motor version and this weekend will be the first time it's been run.I'll also be stripping down my 1/10th pan car- Novak speed control, servo, reciever, batteries,and tires. "All For Sale Cheap".


----------



## Shumacher 99

What kind of Novak???


----------



## bubba h

anybody thats got a nitro touring car brush off the dust get it ready for this saturday .there is going to be track change for nitro touring and racing . i'm counting on 6 of my freinds to be there . so break out the nitros


----------



## New92

Changing the track?


----------



## rcgen

What track change?


----------



## bubba h

yep changing the enfeild for the nitros so it want be so tight i heard that they are going to run electric after nitros but i'm not 100% sure they are going to run electric


----------



## davepull

bubba h said:


> yep changing the enfeild for the nitros so it want be so tight i heard that they are going to run electric after nitros but i'm not 100% sure they are going to run electric


Hey Bubba who are you???? and the infield section of the track isn't tight. charlie Brown and jeff Keaton were out there running there nitro tc3 just fine. 

So what section will be changed?

Dave Puliafico


----------



## bubba h

i have talked to jeff and this is what he told me that they was changing the track layout early saturday morning and racing after that and they have to be done by 6 and i'm a dude that is trying to get more racers besides us


----------



## rcgen

So will the layout be changed back for electric? We have a point series still going on...we have two electric classes using the road course...tour sedan & legends...we usually change the layout after points series are over....


----------



## bubba h

i dont know


----------



## rcgen

I just fired up my nitro tc3 after sitting on the shelf for six months and it still works...hmm I might just try racing nitro touring with you guys..


----------



## rcgen

I guess we all will have to work it out tomorrow...


----------



## bubba h

if you want to keep that layout let him know tomorrow i'm sure he dont know that there is a point series going on .but change could be good


----------



## davepull

Eugene I am looking for a touring ride. hint hint.


----------



## davepull

the track right now is set up just about the only way it can be. this is why, the oval needs to remain intact. no openings can be on the back straight. also the little oval must stay. so the options are really limited. the lanes are 10 ft and 8ft in tightest area. I think all that really needs to be done is just put the pipes back where they belong. the pvc pipes move an awful lot.


----------



## rcgen

Do you mean this LOSI?


----------



## rcgen

I couldn't race it on by NASTRUCK....didn't want to run breakout...so its in the losi...brushless touring...do you think it will keep up with the nitros...I know it will out last the nitros because they will break, flame out, run out of fuel and cannot start again...just yanking your chain BubbaH....don't be offended.


----------



## bubba h

i aint scared


----------



## Shumacher 99

OOOOOOOKKKKKKKKK . lets recap. Hey lets get the nitro guys out racing.. Cool we worked it out they can race.......ummmmmm hey WTF happen to the lay out. they changed it . Wow if I was racing the road course in the middle of a series I believe that would piss me off. I agree with Dave I think the lanes are way wide enough. If you can't get your Nitro through there then maybe you should drive something that can handle a little better .....like ELEC. Touring car :jest: B


----------



## rcgen

Good run Nitro guys...it was a blast to watch you all run. That 15 minute main rolling starts, pit stops, cars wrecking, running out of fuel...it was almost like the real thing...Congrats to Charlie Brown TQ & Win....but we know better right Bubba...fix the leak...I am seriously thinking about racing with you guys...hmm you think a new motor is on the way....


----------



## David Butts

*Uhhhhhhhh?*

I've got gas! Well kind of anyway, I have a nitro TC3 I could play with too. Nice thing about nitro racing is never having to wait for your batteries to peak.


----------



## davepull

and you don't always have to have the fastest car. just one that doesn't flame out.


----------



## New92

Yea, sometimes I kinda miss trading my RS4 for another TC3....oh well, I still have the XXX-NT.....not like it matters lol.


----------



## Shumacher 99

I May Come Back For A Few Races Tring To Work Out Something For A S-losi.


----------



## bubba h

thanks fellas for letting us run on your track.i have to get a new fuel tank somebody hit me and craked it about a inch long. gas went strait threw the tank and on the ground and tires it wanted to do donuts so bad. cant wait to run again . so get your nitros out and get them ready for next month.


----------



## rcgen

No....now its our (electric & nitro) track. Image when the word gets out that there is a permanent on-road electric/nitro track in NE Florida...maybe the t-maxx type guys might brush off the dust on their and come out....

Hey Butts (tm) you serious about running that nitro TC3....I have a RTR nitro tc3 and want to give it a shot with the big boys...


----------



## davepull

the nirto guys did a good gjob of changing the track without changing it to much. and I think it was pretty cool that the layout the came up with had alot of speed and breaking points.


----------



## David Butts

*Me serious?*



rcgen said:


> Hey Butts (tm) you serious about running that nitro TC3....I have a RTR nitro tc3 and want to give it a shot with the big boys...


Eugene, Yeah I may bring it out someday. It's actually my oldest sons but I really dont think he'd care. It's a pure unmolested, all original older RTR but it works ok. Maybe I'll even swap out the slower than snail poop steering servo for a faster than snail poop one. Hmm? Two speeds are'nt really all that much and I have some spare threaded shock body's too. Oh no thats all I need is another race car.


----------



## Poppa Ray

if we get a regular showing for this I might think about getting a nitro tourer


----------



## David Butts

Poppa Ray said:


> if we get a regular showing for this I might think about getting a nitro tourer


 Oh yeah. If we could get Dave P. to get one we'd have them covered. Covered with Butts, Doody and P. Yuck!


----------



## Shumacher 99

Started a new thread this one is getting full


----------

